# Greek Peak Conditions



## Campgottagopee

While attending the Woodchuck Open yesterday I ran into John. He was in good spirits and proud of what his team has accomplished during these VERY trying times. Most importantly, like the rest of us, he's pumped for the ski season.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The country music festival @ Greek Peak was bangin'. What a great time and good bands.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

Well, that video is about the 80 new snow guns that Greek Peak has added for this season!!


----------



## Big D

Wes states in the video that they went up to Vermont to pick up the 80 snow guns. These may be the 50 used snow guns that we previously heard about that Greek P bought from Killington... Wow they actually ended up with 80!!!!


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Well, that video is about the 80 new snow guns that Greek Peak has added for this season!!



Hard to believe XF doesn't have this dialed in. I don't see an easy way to embed FB.

Good news!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cool happenings here at Greek Peak 









Blackbird Film Festival - Greek Peak Mountain Resort


Join the Blackbird Film Festival from Thursday, October 1st to Sunday, October 4th at the Greek Peak Outdoor Cinema for FREE evening screenings of amazing independent films from around the world, delicious food and drink, as well as several socially distanced activities!



www.greekpeak.net













Blackbird Film Festival


The Blackbird Film Festival is an international film and arts festival located in central New York state and features over 80 films each year from around the world.




www.blackbirdfilmfest.com





And keep an eye out for DH mountain biking racing Friday nights under the lights. 

Greek has it goin on!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hollenbecks set to open 9/19

Getting close!


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## wonderpony

From an email I received on Tuesday.

Dear Valued Guests,

Thank you for being part of the Greek Peak and Toggenburg families. A lot has happened since we ended the season on March 15th. Some might think it ended early, but we actually opened on November 15th so in terms of ski days we were right on track with 112 fun filled days!





Our summer operations were very busy including Hope Lake Lodge, our Mountain Coaster, Zip Lines, Rope Course, Mountain Biking, Sky Rides, Trax Pub & Grill take out, Trax Deck, Trax Indoor Dining with limited capacity, Hope Lake Lodge Pools, and our Drive-In Movie Theater. In addition, the Town of Virgil's Hope Lake Park, offered swimming, paddle boats & paddle board rentals, and fishing as well. All have operated safely and in compliance with New York State COVID-19 procedures for employee and guest safety.

We look forward to you enjoying our mountains during the 2020-2021 season. COVID-19 will require some changes. Fortunately, with our large outdoor spaces, the skiing and riding experience will be much the same.

We are currently working with the National Ski Areas Association and I-SKI NY Organization and establishing “Best Practices” for the safety of our employees and guests for the COVID-19 Winter Season. To comply with the NYS COVID-19 restrictions and CDC recommendations you will see some changes. Online reservations required during peak times to control capacity restrictions, health checks, physical distancing and face coverings will be required. This year, we will have Grab & Go, and new satellite food and beverage options. Also, new this season will be on snow rental equipment, snow sports family & friend group lessons, as well as station teaching. More details will be provided as they are finalized and we get closer to the season.

New York State has been a leader in the COVID-19 fight. Respecting this situation, its risks, complications and protocols is a shared responsibility. Your understanding and compliance with these new procedures will ensure a long successful season and that all guests and staff remain healthy and have a great time.

If you have children who participate in our school snowsports programs, our group sales manager, Kim Thayer, is in touch with the school snowsports club advisors. We are making adjustments to accommodate students who are learning remotely. We want you to know that they will still have an opportunity to participate. We will be announcing soon the details of Greek Peak's Tri-State School Flex Pass program and Toggenburg's School Flex Pass. We will have options for the parents as well, so you can ski with your kids.

Due to COVID-19 mass gathering mandates we will still host the GP Ski Club Ski Swap on October 9th-11th, but unfortunately the Hops event will not take place this year.

Please mark your calendars for our Customer Appreciation event at the new Greek Peak Outdoor Cinema on October 17th. Our Food & Beverage Team are working with Smoker Chef, Jamie Tombs, on a wonderful meal with his signature smoked meats ($15+/per person) and to get everyone excited about the upcoming season we will be showing a FREE vintage Warren Miller ski movie on the big screen! We will require advanced reservations for this event. Registration information to follow in the next few weeks.

Our last big news is that we invested in additional HKD snowguns to add to our Greek Peak and Toggenburg snowmaking arsenal this winter. Watch the Snow Gun Parade Video on Facebook! The goal is to get trails open faster! So now would be a great time to purchase your 20/21 Season Pass before the September 30th deadline.

We hope to see you on at our October events and look forward to seeing you on the slopes this season!

Wes
Wes Kryger
President
Greek Peak Mountain Resort
Toggenburg Ski Center





P.S. Watch for announcements coming soon regarding employment opportunities for the upcoming season. One of the perks is free skiing and riding for our staff.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I really hope we don't have to make reservations to go skiing. That would suck.


----------



## Tjf1967

Greek Peak owns Toggs?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yep


----------



## Tjf1967

When did that happen?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Holy crap! i never go to Hollenbeck's for the first month they're open to begin with, the place is a zoo. This will be something to watch.






Home | Cortland Standard


Homepage



cortlandstandard.net


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> Holy crap! i never go to Hollenbeck's for the first month they're open to begin with, the place is a zoo. This will be something to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | Cortland Standard
> 
> 
> Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> cortlandstandard.net



wow that's cray cray, will likely skip it this year


----------



## Campgottagopee

I know, right? Everyone is saying that so could it possibly keep enough people away that it may not be that bad??? Dunno, but I'll keep an eye on it and report back. I know I won't mind waiting for a few cars for that dutch blueberry pie!!


----------



## gorgonzola

same for a couple cider donuts lol


----------



## Big D

Campgottagopee said:


> I really hope we don't have to make reservations to go skiing. That would suck.


I ran into a guy who works in the ski industry. He seems to think GP is going to require ski reservations... He thinks Greek will probably have reserves for a 4 hour morning session or a 4 hour pm session daily.


----------



## wonderpony

Big D said:


> I ran into a guy who works in the ski industry. He seems to think GP is going to require ski reservations... He thinks Greek will probably have reserves for a 4 hour morning session or a 4 hour pm session daily.


I'm ok with that. I ski in the morning anyhow, and bail before it gets too busy. I kind of think that I will have fewer ski days than I normally get, but I am happy (and hopeful!) that we will get to ski. I am also saving some vacation days to use for skiing during the week.


----------



## Scrundy

Anyone hear anything on nights yet?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> When did that happen?



2ish years ago


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Anyone hear anything on nights yet?



I haven't heard anything but I would imagine it will have a lot to do with wether or not school programs happen.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> I haven't heard anything but I would imagine it will have a lot to do with wether or not school programs happen.


Shit never thought about that, now I’m scared


----------



## Campgottagopee

Anyone have an idea as to how the reservation system might work? To say the least this will be an interesting year, hopefully we get through it without being shut down again.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

I received an email that stated GP is now offering payment plans for family season passes of 3 or more. That seems like an excellent idea, good for them.


----------



## Campgottagopee

*Greek Peak Mountain Resort*​
Skiers & snowboarders!! You won’t want to miss the iF3 Film Festival at the Greek Peak Outdoor Cinema on Saturday, October 24th. Seven thrilling independent ski & snowboard films in one night!! Gates open at 6pm with the first movie starting at 7pm. GP is one of only three venues in the US and Canada chosen to participate in this exciting film festival that’s based in Montreal!!! We hope this will become an annual tradition to get everyone stoked for the winter season!

Below are the films with links to the movie trailers.

Huck Yeah! - Match Stick Productions Trailer:






Tangle-Trailer: 






Skivas-Upland Films/Bug Visionaries Trailer: 






Nothing-Level 1






The Ghost of Ullr-Alba Adventures Trailer: 









The Ghost Of Ullr - Trailer


2020 International Free-skiing Film Festival Qualifier 2020 YofiFest Qualifier Have you ever wondered where the Norse God Ullr spends his Winter days? A fath...




www.youtube.com





General admission is $20/vehicle. https://sales.greekpeak.net/ItemList.aspx?node_id=1534843

**Our 2020-21 Season Pass Holders will receive one FREE admission ticket valid for one vehicle with up to four people. Call Guest Services (Mon-Fri) at 844-846-9572 for specific details and to book your free movie ticket for this event. These tickets are limited and on a first come basis.

The stoke is real!


----------



## Campgottagopee

My understanding is that the CNY Freeride Team is now heavily involved with the terrain park, and making some much needed improvements. I'm not a terrain park guy but I certainly enjoy watching those who are good at it.


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> *Greek Peak Mountain Resort*​
> Skiers & snowboarders!! You won’t want to miss the iF3 Film Festival at the Greek Peak Outdoor Cinema on Saturday, October 24th. Seven thrilling independent ski & snowboard films in one night!! Gates open at 6pm with the first movie starting at 7pm. GP is one of only three venues in the US and Canada chosen to participate in this exciting film festival that’s based in Montreal!!! We hope this will become an annual tradition to get everyone stoked for the winter season!
> 
> Below are the films with links to the movie trailers.
> 
> Huck Yeah! - Match Stick Productions Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangle-Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skivas-Upland Films/Bug Visionaries Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing-Level 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ghost of Ullr-Alba Adventures Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ghost Of Ullr - Trailer
> 
> 
> 2020 International Free-skiing Film Festival Qualifier 2020 YofiFest Qualifier Have you ever wondered where the Norse God Ullr spends his Winter days? A fath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General admission is $20/vehicle. https://sales.greekpeak.net/ItemList.aspx?node_id=1534843
> 
> **Our 2020-21 Season Pass Holders will receive one FREE admission ticket valid for one vehicle with up to four people. Call Guest Services (Mon-Fri) at 844-846-9572 for specific details and to book your free movie ticket for this event. These tickets are limited and on a first come basis.
> 
> The stoke is real!


This just reminded me that our annual winter kick off with Warren Miller is probably a no go this year... 

Last year was awesome as it coincided with actual opening day at blue


----------



## Campgottagopee

Why don't you guys come up for this? Hopefully this weather holds, it's been down right beautiful out. The colors are still hanging in there but will be gone soon with how dry it's been.


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> Why don't you guys come up for this? Hopefully this weather holds, it's been down right beautiful out. The colors are still hanging in there but will be gone soon with how dry it's been.


thought crossed my mind... we were up that way this past weekend in Watkins Glen, colors were fantastic!


----------



## Campgottagopee

I bet they were, Watkins Glen is a fantastic town. My wife and I enjoy staying at the Harbor Hotel over there, brewery right across the street and wineries just up the road. Good times over there.


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> I bet they were, Watkins Glen is a fantastic town. My wife and I enjoy staying at the Harbor Hotel over there, brewery right across the street and wineries just up the road. Good times over there.


Sure is, we've been going there (almost) every year the beginning of October for our anniversary since '05. The first year I had booked a B&B but bought a new camper the the week before so cancelled and took the pop-up up to Watkins Glen SP and have been camping there most years ever since, nice park. In the early years a there was a Westfalia club that always was there the same weekend, they came from all over the US and and Canada and were a blast to hang out with.

Usually we hike the gorge on the way out Sunday but figured the masses would be out (and they were!) so opted to ride the Catherine Valley Trail, beautiful ride (and empty?!) This was one of the best foliage years that I can remember.

To stay on topic lol, there were a few years in there the forecast wasn't great for camping and stayed at Hope Lake Lodge, makes a good base for Cayuga and Seneca wine/beer trails.


----------



## tirolski

GP is hiring lift mechanic if anyone’s interested.





Outdoor Chairlift Mechanic | Greek Peak Mountain Resort


Full Time Year-Round Summary: Assist in all duties of primarily outside maintenance to ensure that all equipment is fully operational, well maintained and neat in appearance. Position is mainly focused on maintenance of Chair Lifts, however maintaining all areas is part of the overall...




www.greekpeak.net


----------



## ScottySkis

Discount mult buy

Flash Sale!! Buy NOW and SAVE!!! Deadline is Monday, November 2nd for special deals to get you out onto the slopes this winter at Greek Peak Mountain Resort!

Call Guest Services at 844-846-9572 by Monday at 4PM to get these special rates.

#skiandridegreekpeak #skigreek #WeAreGP #PeakPacks


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hello Skiers & Boarders!

Welcome to the 2020 – 2021 Season! We look forward to seeing you all very soon!

New this season, we have invested in 70 new HKD snow guns, to enhance our snowmaking capabilities, along with pipe replacements and new valve installations. We anticipate your on-mountain experience to be even better this season, despite COVID-19.

In the era of COVID-19 and a global pandemic we will certainly see some changes here at Greek Peak Mountain Resort in order to comply with the New York State and local Regulations. Greek Peak has had the opportunity to continue to remain open for our summer activities and successfully practice these safety protocols. Most of these protocols will be continued into our Winter Operations which we feel confident in executing moving forward.

Face coverings will be required at the resort at all times, except when eating. Physical distancing is expected and must be practiced proactively. Enhanced cleaning and disinfecting procedures have been implemented throughout the resort and all staff members are required to complete a temperature and health check at the beginning of each shift.

Base buildings and restaurants capacities will be limited. In areas such as our rental shop, food & beverage facilities, ticket areas and Kidz World we are expanding and reinventing these areas to better service our guests safely.

To reduce congestion in the rental shop, we may convert the Sprung Structure to a second rental shop location. There will be changes in the rental operation, including that we will no longer handle customers shoes. Online rental reservation options will also help expedite the process.

As capacities in all food service areas will be limited to 50%, to accommodate Trax food service, we plan to expand into the Acropolis or “Trax 2” as we like to call it. We plan to have “Grab & Go” services available out of the Waffle Shack as well. The historic A-Frame will reopen as “Fresh Tracks” serving a variety of food and craft beers.

Kidz World services will be limited, with increased minimum age limits implemented, no full day programs offered and the ability to meet outdoors at the designated spot. We are looking at developing a Parent & Child Lesson product as well. More details to come soon.

Snow Sports will be changing with limited group lesson sizes. We plan to expand our Family Group and Friend Group Lesson products and Private Lessons are recommended.

We will also be adding two new outdoor ticket windows for purchasing tickets, pass pickup and reservation making. Outdoor portable restrooms will also be available. Due to these buildings’ restrictions and other COVID-19 best practices, we will not allow back packs, shoes and clothing to be left in the base lodges unless stored in your seasonal locker or purchased daily locker. Your vehicle will serve as your new locker room. We will have base building monitors that will control capacity and you may have to wait before being allowed to enter. All of these practices will help to lessen the indoor traffic in the reduced capacity areas.

In addition, to control capacity and ensure physical distancing throughout our base buildings as well as out on the mountain, reservations will be required by all guests to comply with New York State contact tracing rules. We may have to limit reservations early and late season, when lift and trail opening are limited, as well as peak Holiday times.

Continued operation is a shared responsibility that will require everyone to participate regardless of your stance on the restrictions required by New York State and our local authorities.

We are certain that our procedures will continue to develop and change, throughout the season, as the state and local regulations change and with changes in customer behavior and our ability to control capacities, as we have seen throughout our operations this summer.

Despite these changes and any upcoming challenges, I am excited and look forward to a successful season and I appreciate everyone’s understanding and cooperation. The safety of our guests and staff is our top priority.

Sincerely,
Wesley Kryger
President


----------



## MarzNC

_"In addition, to control capacity and ensure physical distancing throughout our base buildings as well as out on the mountain, reservations will be required by all guests to comply with New York State contact tracing rules. We may have to limit reservations early and late season, when lift and trail opening are limited, as well as peak Holiday times."_

First time I've seen mention of using reservations as a potential way to be able to do contact tracing if necessary. Guess it makes sense since normally someone who buys a day ticket is essentially anonymous, especially if they pay by cash.

Having summer experience is clearly a plus.


----------



## Campgottagopee

They truly did an amazing job this summer. I was at a handful of events there and was impressed how they were handled.

I'm pretty psyched to have a beer in the A-frame again, that building is really cool. Brings back many good memories.


----------



## gorgonzola

any scuttlebutt on opening day?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Projecting Dec 12th ---- sooner if Ma-Natch provides


----------



## wonderpony

What's the intel on the reservation system?


----------



## Campgottagopee

They're being pretty tight lipped about that. Haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Brownski

I’m on my return leg now. I just spotted Lab from the highway. It looks like it could open- from a distance at least


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I’m on my return leg now. I just spotted Lab from the highway. It looks like it could open- from a distance at least


Has to be Song --- can't see Lab from the highway

Yep, it's nice to have everything covered in a blanket of white.


----------



## Brownski

Yeah. I’ve only been to Greek so I’ll take your word for it. It was visible from 81 south


----------



## Harvey

Central NY. Be there or be square.


----------



## gorgonzola

and theyre skiing in the Kennedy, keep it coming!


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> Yeah. I’ve only been to Greek so I’ll take your word for it. It was visible from 81 south


Sometimes, it is hard to keep your eyes on the road at that point. Just saying...


----------



## wonderpony

I picked up my pass today. At least I went to GP on what has been White Friday for the past few years. 

I asked the woman who gave me my pass what the plan is for the coming season. GP is still finalizing things. But, it is looking like the max capacity will be 75 per cent of their two busiest days last year. We will need to book skiing days ahead of time, as in maybe a week out. And, while all of this may suck, I am super grateful to be able to have the opportunity to ski this year. When I left GP on the last day they were open last year, I thought "Things will be different the next time I am here." They are. We will get through this. 

WP


----------



## vinski

Picked up my pass on Friday also. It'll definitely be different this year at GP, but it will also at all ski areas. Scuttle says reservations may be available Tuesdays for the following 10 days. Maybe (hopefully) I'll see you and Camp out there this year WP!


----------



## wonderpony

vinski said:


> Picked up my pass on Friday also. It'll definitely be different this year at GP, but it will also at all ski areas. Scuttle says reservations may be available Tuesdays for the following 10 days. Maybe (hopefully) I'll see you and Camp out there this year WP!


I was kind of guessing we would be able to make reservations starting this week. I plan on getting all my necessary adulting done next weekend, so I can ski.  If you see someone with a red helmet, and absolutely nothing matches, skiing fairly slowly, that's probably me.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The reservation thing might keep me from skiing this year. My ski days are total spur of the moment, as in I wake up and decide to go skiing. I'd hate to make a reservation and not go, keeping someone away from the hill that really wants to go would bother me.
It's odd GP is keeping their protocol so close to the chest. Every other ski area has made their plan public now for weeks, if not months.


----------



## vinski

It's supposed to be able to make a reservation at the ticket window, the new outside windows should be a help, in case you don't make an online reservation before leaving the casa. That said, reservations during the week (non-holiday) shouldn't be a problem when considering the calculation of percentage full attendance. Anyway, the reservation is inconvenient, but I'll be happy to be able to ski this season.
WP - I usually wear a green helmet and red jacket. I ski with a couple other geezers (maybe not members of the official geezers, but in spirit).


----------



## Campgottagopee

Word around the campfire is guns are to be firing up this weekend.


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Word around the campfire is guns are to be firing up this weekend.


I sure hope so! I let them know last night that the links to their webcams are down. Watching the webcams makes me very happy during the week, when I can't ski. And, it's all about me, of course.


----------



## Big D

Wow! Making snow on TROJAN already!!

We look forward to seeing you on the slopes for the 2020-21 snowsports season. We anticipate that snowmaking will begin in the early hours of Sunday (12-6-20) on Elysian Fields, Stoic, Karyatis Way, Meadows, Platonic, Alpha, Lower Pollux, Trojan and possible Odyssey. If Mother Nature cooperates during this weather pattern we anticipate that our tentative opening day will be Saturday, December 12th. We have made many changes this season to adapt to the NY State Covid-19 mandates for ski resorts. An informational video was posted this morning (12/5) on the Greek Peak Facebook page where GP President Wes Kryger explains many of the changes. Watch for opening day announcements of the Greek Peak Mountain Resort Facebook page as well as information regarding when reservations can start being made online.


----------



## Pro2860

Big D said:


> Wow! Making snow on TROJAN already!!


Another lift open = more capacity
I'm sure they have had to adjust their normal opening procedures to comply with Covid limitations


----------



## wonderpony

I watched the video and was quite pleased to learn that we won't have to be masked while actually skiing. I was a bit worried about that one. 

Cornell's Wellness Program has been offering ski prep fitness class, which I have been doing. Despite jogging and yoga, this class is kicking my butt. Maybe I will be in better shape on opening weekend. 

WP


----------



## Campgottagopee

GP was lit up yesterday


----------



## wonderpony

I wish that they would get their webcams up and working!!

WP


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> Projecting Dec 12th ---- sooner if Ma-Natch provides


I'm thinking this is in play


----------



## Harvey




----------



## wonderpony

wonderpony said:


> I wish that they would get their webcams up and working!!
> 
> WP


I guess I can't edit this. I can watch it in Edge, but not Chrome. Phew!


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm thinking this is in play


I dunno, Camp. The weather is going to hell. I had about four lovely inches of snow today at my place. I am not liking 50 on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. That said, if things get better, I am ready to go for sure! My ski jacket is in my car (where it lives during ski season), my gear is ready. All we need is some winter!

WPboredoutofhergourd


----------



## wonderpony

Hooray! GP is opening this weekend!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Hooray! GP is opening this weekend!


Enjoy 
It's nice to see their snowmaking improvements in action.


----------



## wonderpony

GP was rocking this morning! I got there at 9:15. There were far more cars than I expected. I took my inaugural 6 runs on the Bunny Slope and left. The Bunny Slope was in great shape! Major props to the snow making team!

I only saw a few people who may have "forgotten" to pull their masks up after skiing. Sadly, one of those was a coach. And, believe it or not, one of the kids they were coaching seemed to believe that they didn't have to wait in line with the rest of us.


----------



## Campgottagopee

There were quite a few cars, more that I would've guessed there this weekend. Was good to see. Given the forecast I would imagine the guns will fire back up soon.


----------



## DHA

I skied Greek Saturday for a few hours after lunch. They were open for the day until 4:00. What they had open was pretty nice given what they've had for weather this season. Open was Alpha, Stoic, Meadows, skiers' left side of Elysian Fields, Karyatis, and Platonic. Chairs 1, Visions Quad, and Alpha (3) were running. Chair 1 closed around 2:00 due to lack of customers. Snow was all man made. The snow was your typical Snomax enhanced stuff, decent spring conditions given that temperatures were near 50.

The day felt like a "dry run" for operating under Covid rules, which are:
- You must wear a mask inside the buildings and on the lifts.If you don't wear one you will be tossed out. Without prejudice. Apparently they had practice doing this over the summer! 
- They are not going to be allowing bags and stuff to be left in the lodges. There will be lodge sweeps periodically. Not sure where it goes or what they do with it, but it sounded as if your stuff would get tossed. Its clear that you will need to use your car as locker and storage area. Not sure what is happening to customer rented lockers, but it sounds like they won't be available. 
- People entering the buildings have to answer a health questionnaire and have temperature checked. 
- No more than 2 unrelated people can ride the Quad (and they must ride as far apart as possible). No more than 1 unrelated person can ride a double or triple chair. 
- Families and those who came to Greek together can ride the lift together, up to the lifts regular capacity. (A family of 4 can ride the quad together). 
- There are two singles lines on the quad (one of the far left and one on the far right). So two unrelated skiers can ride the quad on opposite ends of the chair.
- Reservations are required for everyone, even passholders. While they did not require reservations Saturday, they were scanning everyone's ticket and pass at the bottom of each open lift. If your pass or ticket doesn't show up in the reservation system the lift attendant is supposed to tell you to leave. Reservations can be made up until you ski, but everyone is required to make an online reservation before skiing. Seasons passholders and employees are NOT exempt. The number of reservations is limited to something like 75% of the total number of people that ski Greek on a busy weekend day. Frankly as the session got into these figures I suffered a case of MEGO, so don't quote me on this. 
- Group lessons are going to be limited in size, there's going to be more private lessons, we are offering family lesson packages, and school programs are going to be limited this year.

Other things of note:
- They plan on opening the A-Frame lodge on busy days to add bathroom capacity and food service capacity. Capacity will be limited in the Taverna and Trax. Trax seating area is being expanded into the big conference room on the same level. On busy days the Waffle Shack will be open. 
- Portable bathrooms were added outside to add bathroom capacity. 

It's going to be a weird year. For sure.


----------



## DHA

Campgottagopee said:


> The reservation thing might keep me from skiing this year. My ski days are total spur of the moment, as in I wake up and decide to go skiing. I'd hate to make a reservation and not go, keeping someone away from the hill that really wants to go would bother me.
> It's odd GP is keeping their protocol so close to the chest. Every other ski area has made their plan public now for weeks, if not months.


You can make reservations right up until you go skiing. Of course you risk being shut out on a busy weekend day. But you should be able to make last minute reservations.


----------



## DHA

wonderpony said:


> Sometimes, it is hard to keep your eyes on the road at that point. Just saying...


If you are driving southbound out of Syracuse around Tully and Lafayette, and see a ski area on the right, it is Song Mountain you are looking at.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> You can make reservations right up until you go skiing. Of course you risk being shut out on a busy weekend day. But you should be able to make last minute reservations.



Depending on what happens this week I may hit the hill this weekend, but only if it snows. Normally I wouldn't due to deer season but I am SO sick of cutting up deer this year that the last thing I want to do is shoot another one.


----------



## tirolski

DHA said:


> If you are driving southbound out of Syracuse around Tully and Lafayette, and see a ski area on the right, it is Song Mountain you are looking at.


Yup


----------



## DHA

Campgottagopee said:


> Depending on what happens this week I may hit the hill this weekend, but only if it snows. Normally I wouldn't due to deer season but I am SO sick of cutting up deer this year that the last thing I want to do is shoot another one.


That doesn't sound like a big problem to have.


----------



## Phillyskier

Any insight on how you make reservations for skiing if you are not a season passholder? I don't see any option to purchase lift tickets online yet.....


----------



## DHA

That's a GD good question. Because when I just went the normal site where people buy tickets in advance, I get a message that none are available. This is what I got from the Chat session I tried:
----------------------------
_Good day ! My name is Brittany, I'll be happy to assist you today. How can I help you?

ME: I am trying to buy tickets for sunday. I went to this page and got a message that none were avilable.
https://greekpeakmtresort.ltibookin...partner_date=2020-12-15&start_date=2020-12-20
Is that site still working? No matter what day I pick to buy tickets in advance I get a message that none are available.

B: No, it is not working online. I will take your information and someone will get back to you.


ME: I am trying to help a friend whose going to be coming this weekend. I actually teach skiing at Greek.
Should he call someone? He's driving from Washington DC and wants to make sure he has a ticket in advance.


B: You can guest services but they are not available at this time. There number is 844-846-9572

ME: What are their hours?

B: 930-5 typically. They are swamped and you may just need to leave them a message and they can return your call
Brittany Stull is typing..._

At that point I dropped the connection. Now I understand why nobody was required to have a reservation last Saturday. Sorry. Good luck guys..


----------



## wonderpony

DHA said:


> That's a GD good question. Because when I just went the normal site where people buy tickets in advance, I get a message that none are available. This is what I got from the Chat session I tried:
> ----------------------------
> _Good day ! My name is Brittany, I'll be happy to assist you today. How can I help you?
> 
> ME: I am trying to buy tickets for sunday. I went to this page and got a message that none were avilable.
> https://greekpeakmtresort.ltibooking.com/products/search?utf8=✓&partner_date=2020-12-15&start_date=2020-12-20
> Is that site still working? No matter what day I pick to buy tickets in advance I get a message that none are available.
> 
> B: No, it is not working online. I will take your information and someone will get back to you.
> 
> 
> ME: I am trying to help a friend whose going to be coming this weekend. I actually teach skiing at Greek.
> Should he call someone? He's driving from Washington DC and wants to make sure he has a ticket in advance.
> 
> 
> B: You can guest services but they are not available at this time. There number is 844-846-9572
> 
> ME: What are their hours?
> 
> B: 930-5 typically. They are swamped and you may just need to leave them a message and they can return your call
> Brittany Stull is typing..._
> 
> At that point I dropped the connection. Now I understand why nobody was required to have a reservation last Saturday. Sorry. Good luck guys..





DHA said:


> If you are driving southbound out of Syracuse around Tully and Lafayette, and see a ski area on the right, it is Song Mountain you are looking at.


The nice thing about being local is looking at Song, just for fun.


----------



## wonderpony

DHA said:


> I skied Greek Saturday for a few hours after lunch. They were open for the day until 4:00. What they had open was pretty nice given what they've had for weather this season. Open was Alpha, Stoic, Meadows, skiers' left side of Elysian Fields, Karyatis, and Platonic. Chairs 1, Visions Quad, and Alpha (3) were running. Chair 1 closed around 2:00 due to lack of customers. Snow was all man made. The snow was your typical Snomax enhanced stuff, decent spring conditions given that temperatures were near 50.
> 
> The day felt like a "dry run" for operating under Covid rules, which are:
> *- You must wear a mask inside the buildings and on the lifts.If you don't wear one you will be tossed out. Without prejudice. Apparently they had practice doing this over the summer!*
> - They are not going to be allowing bags and stuff to be left in the lodges. There will be lodge sweeps periodically. Not sure where it goes or what they do with it, but it sounded as if your stuff would get tossed. Its clear that you will need to use your car as locker and storage area. Not sure what is happening to customer rented lockers, but it sounds like they won't be available.
> - People entering the buildings have to answer a health questionnaire and have temperature checked.
> - No more than 2 unrelated people can ride the Quad (and they must ride as far apart as possible). No more than 1 unrelated person can ride a double or triple chair.
> - Families and those who came to Greek together can ride the lift together, up to the lifts regular capacity. (A family of 4 can ride the quad together).
> - There are two singles lines on the quad (one of the far left and one on the far right). So two unrelated skiers can ride the quad on opposite ends of the chair.
> - Reservations are required for everyone, even passholders. While they did not require reservations Saturday, they were scanning everyone's ticket and pass at the bottom of each open lift. If your pass or ticket doesn't show up in the reservation system the lift attendant is supposed to tell you to leave. Reservations can be made up until you ski, but everyone is required to make an online reservation before skiing. Seasons passholders and employees are NOT exempt. The number of reservations is limited to something like 75% of the total number of people that ski Greek on a busy weekend day. Frankly as the session got into these figures I suffered a case of MEGO, so don't quote me on this.
> - Group lessons are going to be limited in size, there's going to be more private lessons, we are offering family lesson packages, and school programs are going to be limited this year.
> 
> Other things of note:
> - They plan on opening the A-Frame lodge on busy days to add bathroom capacity and food service capacity. Capacity will be limited in the Taverna and Trax. Trax seating area is being expanded into the big conference room on the same level. On busy days the Waffle Shack will be open.
> - Portable bathrooms were added outside to add bathroom capacity.
> 
> It's going to be a weird year. For sure.


So, tell me what we don't know. That has been posted for a while. 

What about the coach that was behind me in the lift line, without his mask on? Is he exempt? Should he have been kicked off the mountain? I think so. He puts his snow pants on the same as the rest of us. 

I like what Wes said on the Snow Phone: "Be the Reason We Have a Season."

WP


----------



## DHA

At one point I lived closer to Song and skied there a lot. It was a nice place when I was a kid. Haven't been there in 10 or 15 years.....


----------



## wonderpony

wonderpony said:


> So, tell me what we don't know. That has been posted for a while.
> 
> What about the coach that was behind me in the lift line, without his mask on? Is he exempt? Should he have been kicked off the mountain? I think so. He puts his snow pants on the same as the rest of us.
> 
> I like what Wes said on the Snow Phone: "Be the Reason We Have a Season."
> 
> WP


PS. They weren't asking for reservations last weekend....


----------



## DHA

delete


----------



## DHA

I apologize in advance... rant mode has been triggered.. 

What color coat was the maskless coach wearing? Blue=Ski Instructor=Employee. Not blue, that person was probably a ski racer volunteer or school coach who hadn't got the message (yet). Employees are empowered to ask folks to mask up and to get management if someone won't wear a mask or gives the employee a hard time. We don't want to be confrontational... but .... 

Look here's the inside story: We are scared to death that the state will hit the area with a big fine, or heaven forbid, shut us down if the health department sees some clowns not wearing masks in the ski line or inside. Management is desperately trying to get computer systems in place to track reservations, and comply with state rules. Because there are HUGE DIRECT and serious economic consequences for the area and most of my fellow employees. For the area and for most employees getting closed would be a disaster. Aside from no skiing, the financial impact on the area's owners would be severe. For employees: no benefits. Food stamps. Unemployment. etc.

And then there is this: I don't want to get sick with this. Most likely I'd be OK in a month. But... and its a BIG BUTT, it can kill just as easy. I have friends who've seen this up close. Doctors, nurses, hospital administration and teachers. It killed a friend of the family who was in her late 20s. No shit. No known preexisting conditions. I certainly can't bring Covid home to my family. One has a congenital heart condition from birth.

For me, this is just a part time fun gig. I could quit and be no worse off. But I am seriously lucky. For me, if skiers don't follow the rules I quit. Most employees can't. So please folks, just wear the stupid mask and if you see someone who isn't, please ask them nicely to put one on. If they won't, or give you a hard time, ask an employee for help. We really want to be skiing until April. 

I step off the soapbox... and apologize


----------



## wonderpony

DHA said:


> I apologize in advance... rant mode has been triggered..
> 
> What color coat was the maskless coach wearing? Blue=Ski Instructor=Employee. Not blue, that person was probably a ski racer volunteer or school coach who hadn't got the message (yet). Employees are empowered to ask folks to mask up and to get management if someone won't wear a mask or gives the employee a hard time. We don't want to be confrontational... but ....
> 
> Look here's the inside story: We are scared to death that the state will hit the area with a big fine, or heaven forbid, shut us down if the health department sees some clowns not wearing masks in the ski line or inside. Management is desperately trying to get computer systems in place to track reservations, and comply with state rules. Because there are HUGE DIRECT and serious economic consequences for the area and most of my fellow employees. For the area and for most employees getting closed would be a disaster. Aside from no skiing, the financial impact on the area's owners would be severe. For employees: no benefits. Food stamps. Unemployment. etc.
> 
> And then there is this: I don't want to get sick with this. Most likely I'd be OK in a month. But... and its a BIG BUTT, it can kill just as easy. I have friends who've seen this up close. Doctors, nurses, hospital administration and teachers. It killed a friend of the family who was in her late 20s. No shit. No known preexisting conditions. I certainly can't bring Covid home to my family. One has a congenital heart condition from birth.
> 
> For me, this is just a part time fun gig. I could quit and be no worse off. But I am seriously lucky. For me, if skiers don't follow the rules I quit. Most employees can't. So please folks, just wear the stupid mask and if you see someone who isn't, please ask them nicely to put one on. If they won't, or give you a hard time, ask an employee for help. We really want to be skiing until April.
> 
> I step off the soapbox... and apologize


I get it. Skiing this year is a gift.

I don't think he was a GP employee. I sent you the info. Maybe the higher ups can give a not so subtle kick in the ass to those who feel privileged.

WP


----------



## ScottySkis

We will reopen on Thursday from 9:30am-4pm. Advanced reservations are needed. The online reservations portal for Season Passholders is now open.

Click the Passholder Reservation (orange) button at the top right section at www.GreekPeak.net. The first page has step by step instructions. PLEASE REVIEW this page prior to making your reservation. You might want to take a photo of the step by step graphic before you continue to the reservation process. If you encounter an issue please try a second time before calling Guest Services. Many guests have made reservations without any problems.

Note- Passholders do not have to pay for a reservation. The software requires an amount be in the shopping cart so you will see $.01 until you finalize. Please do not add a credit card. 

Call volume is extremely high so please try to book your reservation before calling Guest Services as wait/call back times are longer than usual.

Ticket purchasers please click the Buy Tix button (orange).

We know everyone is excited to get on snow and we appreciate your patience with the new protocols put in place to keep everyone safe this season. ❤️⛷?


----------



## wonderpony

I made my reservations for Saturday and Sunday. It wasn't too hard. It might have gone better if I had actually read the instructions. ?


----------



## ehine1

The site was definitely slow (likely from everyone trying to use it), but I, too, was able to get my weekend reservations without too much trouble. Certainly easier to use than the people posting on GP's Facebook would have you believe!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Just started snowing here. Tomorrow AM is the time to go.


----------



## Campgottagopee

2 feet 
That's according to the guy who plows Virgil. What a day.


----------



## Cornhead

Snowbound in Binghamton, 41"! A new record. Hope to make it to Greek if/when they plow my street. My brother said a city plow got stuck on his street.


----------



## Cornhead

Snowfall rate of 6" per hr last night, sorry I missed seeing that, 3"/hr is alot.


----------



## Cornhead

Stuck plow on TWC, not sure if it's the one on my bro's street, or another stuck plow.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Everyone was completely giddy today.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Everyone was completely giddy today.


Did they open?
Can’t imagine they did. But should have lots of terrain open when they do ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Did they open?
> Can’t imagine they did. But should have lots of terrain open when they do ?


Yes. They opened and I think they're now open for the year.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Yes. They opened and I think they're now open for the year.


I’ll be around soon, waiting to get injections in lower back. But may not wait that long. 
Shit took me till 2:30 just to get to end of driveway. Bucketed all morning then plowed. No skiing for me today and can’t imagine anyone else had time to ski today.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I was on my tractor at 5 AM......on my sled at 930. Had to do some clean up later in the day after the plows had been out, but that's it.


----------



## wonderpony

Today did not suck, that's for sure! I just wish I were in better shape so I could have skied more! There's always tomorrow. ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Today did not suck, that's for sure! I just wish I were in better shape so I could have skied more! There's always tomorrow. ?



I bet it didn't suck! Good for you


----------



## Kleetus

wonderpony said:


> Today did not suck, that's for sure! I just wish I were in better shape so I could have skied more! There's always tomorrow. ?


I called an audible on Gore to save my Empire Card preloaded day since they aren't selling tickets...so went to Greek instead

Was the right move I think. Everything skied great! Especially Olympia, Odyssey, Labyrinth, and Hercules (which was closed officially but everyone was skiing it...why was it closed? Coverage was better on that than Olympia which was open...) 

Coverage was great on the natural stuff...some grass here and there but nothing to worry about. Olympia was definitely down to grass in a lot of spots by closing today though. 

Day 1 in the books!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Kleetus said:


> Was the right move I think. Everything skied great! Especially Olympia, Odyssey, Labyrinth, and Hercules (which was closed officially but everyone was skiing it...why was it closed? Coverage was better on that than Olympia which was open...)



I've always found the ski patrol at GP to be very chill when it comes to "closed" terrain.


----------



## Scrundy

I’ve always been kinda a woosy when it comes to skiing closed trails. I ski alone and get paranoid if something happened I’d never be found. Many times I get ready to drop in but no balls and move on.


----------



## tirolski

Scrundy said:


> I’ve always been kinda a woosy when it comes to skiing closed trails. I ski alone and get paranoid if something happened I’d never be found. Many times I get ready to drop in but no balls and move on.


As Santa told Ralphie, "You’ll shoot your eye out kid."


----------



## Harvey

Scrundy said:


> woosy



Haha awesome spelling. I always assumed it was "wussy."

Seriously though if you don't have the desire to ski closed terrain, it's probably a good thing. Enjoy it.


----------



## wonderpony

I had a really nice day today. My son joined me. We skied Karyatis to Stoic. We tried Kristy's and Trojan, but they were a bit rough.

Interestingly, we discovered that the quad is now faster than lift 1.


----------



## Brownski

Scrundy said:


> I ski alone and get paranoid if something happened I’d never be found.


Well, to be fair, you’d most likely be found, eventually


----------



## Cornhead

Harvey said:


> Haha awesome spelling. I always assumed it was "wussy."
> 
> Seriously though if you don't have the desire to ski closed terrain, it's probably a good thing. Enjoy it.


Woozy wussies are the worst.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Locally Owned Ski Resort Brings Joy to a Pandemic Winter
					

ITHACA, N.Y.(WENY)-- Greek Peak Ski resort opened for the first time last weekend and after many areas of the northeastern United States reported getting around 40 inches of snow many families spen...




					www.weny.com


----------



## Harvey

I like the title. I googled "joy to the world pandemic version" and got this:


----------



## Campgottagopee

$25 day is Thursday. Hopefully the weather isn't going to be as bad as forecasted.


----------



## wonderpony

Thanks for the reminder. I thought I might make a donation to the food bank, instead of going.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I thought I might make a donation to the food bank, instead of going.


That's nice of you WP. The food bank really benefits from this day and given the forecast I'm sure donations will be down this year.


----------



## Brownski

How is the cell coverage at Greek?


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> That's nice of you WP. The food bank really benefits from this day and given the forecast I'm sure donations will be down this year.


We won scramble golf tournament in October with proceeds going to the local food bank. Gave winnings back. The tournament raised a couple grand total. Paying it forward works. A good time was has by all.


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> How is the cell coverage at Greek?


Wifi is available at the lodge. I also got messages at the top, despite being on Republic wireless.


----------



## wonderpony

Great day today! I saw Santa and a very short Yeti skiing. ? The snow wasn't too bad, either. ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> How is the cell coverage at Greek?


Excellent coverage at the hill. There are a few dead spots here in the valley, but none near the ski area/hotel.


----------



## Brownski

Thanks guys. I’m not sure what I’m doing on Sunday but it’s sort of a workday so wherever I go I need my phone to work


----------



## Brownski

So who skied this morning and how was it? Give it to me straight. I can take it.


----------



## wonderpony

Not me. I usually give them a few days to get the mountain back together after something like this. I fell off my horse, instead of getting hurt skiing. This was a slow-motion fall, and I am fine. I do get to purchase a new helmet, though!

WP


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> So who skied this morning and how was it? Give it to me straight. I can take it.


Some of the crew did. It was "ok" whatever the heck that means. We did get a couple inches today and they are making snow tonight.


----------



## Brownski

Thanks. Can anybody see if the guns are going? GP may be my only hope


----------



## ScottySkis

Brownski said:


> Thanks. Can anybody see if the guns are going? GP may be my only hope


Or that far from u in lower Hudson Valley
U might want go to Elk in oa


----------



## Brownski

That makes sense. On the other hand, I just found out there are two Mountain Creek triple play cards in my house for Danger Boy and me to go with Junior’s employee pass. Mountain GD Creek. I’m thinking about it.


----------



## wonderpony

I wish that GP could keep their webcams up. It's kind of helpful to see what's happening.


----------



## Campgottagopee

800.365.7669 is the GP conditions report. Wes keeps it real and updates it every morning anytime between 530 to 630 AM.

It's currently snowing and they are making snow.


----------



## Harvey

@Brownski


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> @Brownski



Shit. I forget to do that.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Current conditions 

Machine groomed loose granular ?


----------



## Brownski

Don’t worry. I couldn’t get the boys moving this morning. I’m currently still trying to wake them up


----------



## Campgottagopee

Judging for the amount of cars in the lot of the ski area as well as the hotel, I'd say GP was mobbed today.


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Judging for the amount of cars in the lot of the ski area as well as the hotel, I'd say GP was mobbed today.


Any idea how conditions were?


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> Any idea how conditions were?


They pretty much sucked, rock hard groomers, chilly, damp, flat light. But it sure beat working. Greek did a good job repairing the damage, but I couldn't help imaging what it would've been like if this last event were snow. Oh well, if I could've got out of my driveway to enjoy last week's storm I might feel better.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> They pretty much sucked, rock hard groomers, chilly, damp, flat light. But it sure beat working. I couldn't help imaging what it would've been like if this last event were snow. Oh well, if I could've got out of my driveway to enjoy last week's storm I might feel better.


Thanks. That's about what I guessed. What a bummer after such a great start.


----------



## wonderpony

Ha! GP has upgraded to MG/PP! Here I come!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Ha! GP has upgraded to MG/PP! Here I come!


Yep, guns have been blazing


----------



## Campgottagopee

You know how sometimes you hear people say, well it didn't suck?
I heard today sucked.....lol 
That said it's puking snow out right now.


----------



## wonderpony

I am off from work between now and January 11, theoretically to ski. Given the state of my driveway, I fully believe that today sucked. I think we need a lot more puking and some good snow making weather for it to unsuck. I could go back to work tomorrow, but that seems silly. There is plenty of adulting to get out of the way, for when we do get real ski weather. 

That said, I will be waxing my skis shortly, with the hope that things get better by Tuesday or Wednesday. It sure it nice to see some snow coming down!


----------



## Brownski

Go take a couple runs at least. It’s not gonna suck


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> Go take a couple runs at least. It’s not gonna suck


Normally, I would agree. However, my driveway was a luge run yesterday. I have been using ice spikes to get around. Two inches of snow so far.  I also picked up some snow shoes. They could be fun to play with.  Going to work would suck more for, sure.


----------



## Scrundy

First day out this season for me at Greek. Gotta say it didn’t suck, yeah ice could be found but stick to edges and it was better then expected. 
I started skiing at 2:00 and got done at 4:00, didn’t want to push it being first day. It was snowing pretty much the whole time, bad enough it was hard to see at times. 
I was impressed with conditions considering the rain they got Friday night. How do I know? well went up Friday because it was supposed to snow but it poured. Sat in truck watching the radar and playing solitaire then drove away. 
All and all was a good couple hours, no complaints at all.


----------



## Cornhead

The conditions have been pretty good considering the recent weather. 1A didn't spin today, I think there were mechanical issues. Line got pretty sizable on the quad. We went over to 4, but how many times can you ski Trojan before you're bored to tears. Made the mistake of going down Kristy's early, they hadn't gotten the closed sign up yet. It was brutal, but skiable. There's still a lot of snow on upper Labyrinth, skied it Friday, but passed today. We skied lower Labyrinth and Trojan woods Friday, but they were both very thin.






Should be pretty good tomorrow morning, couple inches down in Binghamton now. I would expect 4", or more, up top at Greek by opening.


----------



## Scrundy

1A did end up spinning around 1:00. Had my eyes on webcam and wasn’t gonna make the trip with the lines I seen. Pretty much skied right to 1A whole time without it being more then 3 deep.


----------



## Cornhead

Scrundy said:


> 1A did end up spinning around 1:00. Had my eyes on webcam and wasn’t gonna make the trip with the lines I seen. Pretty much skied right to 1A whole time without it being more then 3 deep.


Yeah, people don't seem to like 1A, usually is ski on when they open it, unless it is really busy. We definitely need another substantial storm.


----------



## wonderpony

Two inches at my house, 25 minutes from GP. I am off to do my skis.


----------



## wonderpony

Skication day 1. Misty and 33 degrees today. The snow was a bit sticky. The nice thing about skiing during the week is that GP doesn't open until 9:30. I feel completely lazy, knowing that I don't have to rush to get there before it gets crowded.


----------



## vinski

Good surface early today. Good grooming on the runs that were open. Fog seemed to increase during the morning, especially near the top of the Visions lift. All in all, a good day considering it was too humid to make snow last night.


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> Skication day 1. Misty and 33 degrees today. The snow was a bit sticky. The nice thing about skiing during the week is that GP doesn't open until 9:30. I feel completely lazy, knowing that I don't have to rush to get there before it gets crowded.


Gotta love that sticky snow, great for the base


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> Skication day 1. Misty and 33 degrees today. The snow was a bit sticky. The nice thing about skiing during the week is that GP doesn't open until 9:30. I feel completely lazy, knowing that I don't have to rush to get there before it gets crowded.


Lol I thought you waxed your skis yesterday?


----------



## wonderpony

Tjf1967 said:


> Lol I thought you waxed your skis yesterday?


I did. I was just thinking that I am not sure that I like the wax I bought. I don't know if I'm putting it on too thick, or what, but it just doesn't seem as smooth as the Swix that came with the kit I bought. I haven't really skied enough on it to tell if it's me, or the wax. Probably, it's just me. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> I did. I was just thinking that I am not sure that I like the wax I bought. I don't know if I'm putting it on too thick, or what, but it just doesn't seem as smooth as the Swix that came with the kit I bought. I haven't really skied enough on it to tell if it's me, or the wax. Probably, it's just me. Tomorrow is another day.


Maybe wrong temp wax. I run blue all season and when it’s warmer I can tell


----------



## Brownski

Some times I leave too much on and I need to scrape them again after I try to ski. Be careful what you use as a scraper though. I broke a credit card once


----------



## wonderpony

Scrundy said:


> Maybe wrong temp wax. I run blue all season and when it’s warmer I can tell


What brand? I am familiar with waxing x-c skis, so I understand the basic concept.


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> Some times I leave too much on and I need to scrape them again after I try to ski. Be careful what you use as a scraper though. I broke a credit card once


I wonder if that's what I did. They looked pretty gloopy this morning when I took them outside to put in the car.


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> I did. I was just thinking that I am not sure that I like the wax I bought. I don't know if I'm putting it on too thick, or what, but it just doesn't seem as smooth as the Swix that came with the kit I bought. I haven't really skied enough on it to tell if it's me, or the wax. Probably, it's just me. Tomorrow is another day.


That wax will work fine tomorrow. That wet sticky stuff today could have used a warmer wax. Any yellow would have worked.


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> What brand? I am familiar with waxing x-c skis, so I understand the basic concept.


Same thing


----------



## Scrundy

Tjf1967 said:


> Same thing


Right now think it Swix but pretty much all color code out the same color for temp. It could also be he doesn’t have enough structure on his base and like he said to much wax. I generally scrape then roto brush, really saves time.


----------



## Cornhead

Haven't used it in years, but Zardoz Notwax probably would've been nice to have for today's sticky snow.


----------



## wonderpony

Scrundy said:


> Right now think it Swix but pretty much all color code out the same color for temp. It could also be he doesn’t have enough structure on his base and like he said to much wax. I generally scrape then roto brush, really saves time.


*Ahem*. _She_. She also went and grabbed her skis out of her car and removed some extra wax. _ She_ is looking forward trying again tomorrow. 

And, a big ol' duh. I have a can of something* in the basement that I picked up from Brandon for sticky days. There it sits...

ETA: *MaxxWaxx


----------



## wonderpony

REALLY nice day today! The light was better, the snow was lovely, and it wasn't raining. ?

I think that removing the extra wax from my skis helped as well. Thanks for helping me figure that out. ?


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Skication day 1. Misty and 33 degrees today. The snow was a bit sticky. The nice thing about skiing during the week is that GP doesn't open until 9:30. I feel completely lazy, knowing that I don't have to rush to get there before it gets crowded.


WP, hear ya. Lab opens at 10 on Mondays and didn’t miss much when 1st run down was @11. Sounds like the same kind of snow and visibilities as y’all at Greek.


----------



## ScottySkis

Don’t forget the 8 pack is back!! These are shareable with friends and family. Limited quantities available. $398


----------



## wonderpony

Lots of snow blowing today at GP! Hooray!


----------



## Scrundy

Yeah Odyssey and Wendy’s mostly. Troubled spots here and there also. Trojan was the run of the evening.


----------



## Cornhead

Nice snow, almost zero visibility. By the looks of the snowmakers footprints on Zeus, I'd say Greek picked up about 3" of lake snow. Between the guns blazing and the fog, pretty tough to see. Was told 5 may open for the weekend, that'd be nice, hopefully Odyssey too. Getting pretty bored with everything else. A storm sure would be nice.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Nice snow, almost zero visibility. By the looks of the snowmakers footprints on Zeus, I'd say Greek picked up about 3" of lake snow. Between the guns blazing and the fog, pretty tough to see. Was told 5 may open for the weekend, that'd be nice, hopefully Odyssey too. Getting pretty bored with everything else. A storm sure would be nice.


Did you go over to Trojan? How was it? I'm kinda sorta thinking I may be over there tomorrow morning and stay away from the crowds, such as they are at GP.

The visibility was hard, for sure. The two young women who were running the quad were great! They were super friendly and interactive. 

And, yeah, we need a storm. I have to go to campus in a couple of weeks. You should count on a storm then.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> And, yeah, we need a storm. I have to go to campus in a couple of weeks. You should count on a storm then.



Thank you for taking one for the team, WP.



Cornhead said:


> Was told 5 may open for the weekend



I hope you're right!


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> Did you go over to Trojan? How was it? I'm kinda sorta thinking I may be over there tomorrow morning and stay away from the crowds, such as they are at GP.


I was over there last night and thought it was the best snow on hill with Stoic being real close 2nd. But had to deal with crowds and racer practice on Stoic so did laps on Trojan. Kinda always been my go too at nights anyway.


----------



## wonderpony

I drove over to chair 5 today after skiing. The parking lot is plowed and they were blowing snow at the base. (They were also blowing snow on the trail that connects chair 4 to chair 5. I overheard someone say that it should be open tomorrow

I sure hope so. I have been spoiled this past week, by being able to ski mid-week. I had forgotten how much I hate skiing the main mountain on Saturdays. Too many people and too many people who think that skiing equals going down a hill pretty much straight as fast as possible. 

That said, the conditions were good and the sun was out!!!


----------



## wonderpony

Snow phone says that chair 5 will open on Wednesday. Rats.


----------



## Scrundy

Seen a kid hanging from chair then drop about 6 chairs up from shack on 1A today. Seemed ok when went by him on lift, I was on deck. Think the people who caught him got the worst of it.

Very crowded today reminded me why I don’t ski weekends. 
Maybe with more terrain and lifts open it wouldn’t been to bad, we need snow!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Seen a kid hanging from chair then drop about 6 chairs up from shack on 1A today. Seemed ok when went by him on lift, I was on deck. Think the people who caught him got the worst of it.
> 
> Very crowded today reminded me why I don’t ski weekends.
> Maybe with more terrain and lifts open it wouldn’t been to bad, we need snow!



Damn! What time was that? I mean 6 chairs up is up there pretty good.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Damn! What time was that? I mean 6 chairs up is up there pretty good.


Right about 2:45 and yeah just prior to the permanent snow gun. He didn’t drop a lot probably 8’ after you take in account he was hanging, and also gained about 5’ from the mass of people below him that broke his fall.


----------



## Scrundy

Miss quote it was lift 1 not 1A


----------



## tirolski

Scrundy said:


> Miss quote it was lift 1 not 1A


The patrollers caught a person at Bristol last Sunday. Put a post of it on their Conditions page, there’s a video of the catch.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Man Greek was packed yesterday. They were parked all the way out to Stavlos.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The boys with the CNY Freeride team are getting busy in the park. Too bad they had to wait, but as we all know MaNatch can be a real bitch.


----------



## wonderpony

Last day of my Skication. Conditions were ok, but not great, which is not GP's fault. We need snow, for sure. It was pretty empty, so I felt very safe. I think I am glad that I wasn't there yesterday, given Camp's crowd report.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Looks like 5 comes online starting Thursday


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Looks like 5 comes online starting Thursday


Thank God, feeling like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day. .


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Thank God, feeling like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day. .



LOL!


----------



## Scrundy

Yeah looking like a reality, Poseidon looks ready to groom out. Be nice on weekends doing laps on 4&5


----------



## Brownski

So what do you folks think? Will 2-4 inches open the woods up? I’m planning on Sunday anyway but I will be more excited if there’s a chance of skiing the glades under chair 2


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> Thank God, feeling like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day. .


I know the feelin. Yesterday had to take every 4th run or so on the blue trail (stormy weather) that was open at Song after skiing Bali Hai laps. Made me appreciate it more. Only 2 top to bottoms open that day.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> So what do you folks think? Will 2-4 inches open the woods up? I’m planning on Sunday anyway but I will be more excited if there’s a chance of skiing the glades under chair 2



It will depend on how much rain we get before turning over to snow. It's thin in there now, best guess is no.


----------



## Cornhead

Looking forward to not hearing I got you babe tomorrow morning! Finally got Castor open too. That should help shrink the line at the quad... If 2 is open to access it. If they do get 4" overnight, Aesop's should be in play. Might not be open, but should be skiable. Same goes for Mars glade.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> . If they do get 4" overnight, Aesop's should be in play. Might not be open, but should be skiable. Same goes for Mars glade.



Agree with this.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Woods skiable 
Good? That's up to you


----------



## wonderpony

Today was good snowball snow day. That means it is crappy snow to ride in, as the horses actually create snowballs under their feet. The last time I tried skiing in this kind of snow, I didn't have much fun. I chose to take care of some Stupid Adulting Stuff. I plan on skiing tomorrow when they have groomed it in.

I would love a report from anyone who did ski.

That said, it was, and is, absolutely beautiful! There are little tiny icicles on the pine needles, and the snow has stayed on the tree branches all day. My son and I went for a walk. We found a branch with snow completely sideways on it. He said that it was zero gravity snow.


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> I would love a report from anyone who did ski.


You missed the boat this morning on Mars, was hero snow got beat up by 11:00. Jumped over to Trojan for a few, was typical hard. 
Went this evening with kid and run the two greens. Sugar on ice every place we went. Best snow was on Mars bar none in morning . And 2” is a big stretch, maybe 1” maybe.


----------



## Brownski




----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> View attachment 7517


Well? Did I make a mistake by staying home and doing yoga today?????


----------



## Brownski

wonderpony said:


> Well? Did I make a mistake by staying home and doing yoga today?????


We had fun. Conditions weren’t perfect but I’m in a different situation being 2-3 hours from all the good skiing. If I was 10 minutes from a good hill, I’d probably be more choosy


----------



## Brownski

But yeah, I thought it was pretty good today. Worth it for me


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> But yeah, I thought it was pretty good today. Worth it for me


Nice 
Glad you felt is was worth it. It's been a weird holding pattern we've been in. Hopefully winter breaks loose here soon.


----------



## Brownski

At least it looks like winter in Virgil. Down here is in some kind of lukewarm, muddy purgatory. If I could just SEE some snow when I go outside, it would go a long way to cheering me up. Being able to ski a real hill today helped


----------



## wonderpony

What a beautiful day! We got a couple of inches of beautiful snow overnight and I even saw the sun at one point! When I left at 11:30, it looked like all the lifts were spinning. I didn't go over to chair 5, though. It never really got that crowded. 

It looks like the weather will hold, with wee bits of snow here and there. I am looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> It looks like the weather will hold, with wee bits of snow here and there. I am looking forward to next weekend!



Same

It's nice to have snowflakes showing everyday for the forecast this week


----------



## gorgonzola

Anyone know if there is an uphill policy this year? I thought it was on the website last year allowing a route up Castor prior to lifts spinning but can't seem to find it. Would like to do a combo Greek / Kennedy SF XC day in the next few weeks.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I don't know what it is but I would go up Arcadian Gate, then bang a left once you hit the power lines. The power line trail will take you right to Kennedy. Plus chair 5 doesn't open until 930 so no one will be over there.


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't know what it is but I would go up Arcadian Gate, then bang a left once you hit the power lines. The power line trail will take you right to Kennedy. Plus chair 5 doesn't open until 930 so no one will be over there.


hmm that would be an option, thanks Camp. I will swap skis and boots though and likely drive up to and park at the Valentine (?) Rd trailhead. Last year I took the XCD setup up chair #2 and bushwacked in off of Pollux but coming back down was pretty sketchy even with the cables 

It looks like an inch or so of LE every day this week, Saturday might be the day


----------



## Campgottagopee

yes, your timing is real good. We've been getting snow everyday this week. I'd guess we'll be riding sleds by the weekend.

Valentine Hill would be a good spot, but you may want to try Van Donsel Rd. From the hotel head towards Hollenbecks, just when you can see the sign from Hollenbecks take the left onto Van Donsel Rd. Go all the way to the end staying on Van Donsel Rd and you can park there. You'll be right at the start of the seasonal rd and just over the hill from GP.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nordic center opens back up tomorrow

That's when you know it will be good


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek is showing the Bills game this weekend on their outdoor big screen. Bills Mafia table breaking and everythang.


----------



## Tjf1967

Can I walk up to the window and buy a ski ticket down there?


----------



## Scrundy

Tjf1967 said:


> Can I walk up to the window and buy a ski ticket down there?


Yes


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yes

Might be able to hook you up with a buddy pass from one of the crew ---- not sure but I'll try and find out if you def are going


----------



## Tjf1967

Thanks for the offer. I got it covered. I will be in touch if I am.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Word


----------



## ScottySkis

Congratulations Brownski
Way too go making greejkk Facebook:

""Thanks to Bownski for his awesome GP review on the NYSkiBlog! We appreciate the ❤️. Kudos to the GP staff for making everyone feel like a local when they visit GP. https://nyskiblog.com/
? Kris Reynolds""


----------



## Brownski

Thanks, Scotty. That’s cool. Makes me feel appreciated. A lot of the time the mountains seem to miss it.


----------



## Brownski

Extra pics










I just love chair 2, the lift itself and the glades it services


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I just love chair 2, the lift itself and the glades it services
> 
> View attachment 7569



Me too. Ronnie's Run is my most favorite of all trails at Greek Peak. It's a legit glade and has the feeling of skiing bigger than it is. Atlas, right under chair 2, was another all time favorite. Hopefully there will come a day when they can take down the fence a reopen it top to bottom.

For overall skiing at GP, chair 4 is still where it's at, imo, for easy access to lots of variety serviced by one chair that is hardly ever crowded. The hoards always stay over at 1 and 1A --- good for them.


----------



## Brownski

What’s the news on replacing chair 4? I rode it a couple times last Sunday and it didn’t inspire much confidence to be honest.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> What’s the news on replacing chair 4? I rode it a couple times last Sunday and it didn’t inspire much confidence to be honest.



LOL -- yeah, glad it's short. It's been clunking, moaning, and groaning for 20 years now.

I haven't heard. They want it to go all the way to the bottom but I hope they don't do that. I think it will just bring more people to our honey hole.


----------



## Benny Profane

Ha, I just skied Geek Peak for the first time Thursday and Friday morning, the same time Brownski's blog post appeared. It's almost equidistant from my place in Ct. and my girlfriend's in upper Baltimore, so we met there. I splurged and got a room at the Hope Lake Lodge because they have pretty full kitchens in the rooms, and that worked out well, since there's no way I'm sharing dinner in a restaraunt with toxic college kids. 
I thought conditions would be a little better with the recent snow, but, still needs more. Just a bit. It snowed a few inches Friday morning and I think they're getting 4-5 today, so, if they get a nice little dump, that place is going to be fun. No way I was going into the trees on Thursday, even though a glade was open. Been there, done that, I like my knees. 
Great little mountain. Better than I expected. It's not really a mountain, though. What is it? Flat as hell if you drive southwest, which we did just to see Ithica, which is surprisingly gritty. Pretty dead right now, in times of Covid.
I'll be back when it snows. Had a good time.


----------



## Benny Profane

Ha. Just got an email from Hope Lake Lodge that I get a 30% discount for my next reservation there within the next 90 days, which is the ski season, right? That makes that place a downright value with the kitchen.


----------



## tirolski

Benny Profane said:


> Ha, I just skied Geek Peak for the first time Thursday and Friday morning, ...
> Great little mountain. Better than I expected. It's not really a mountain, though. What is it? Flat as hell if you drive southwest, which we did just to see Ithica,
> I'll be back when it snows. Had a good time.


BenP, All the “mountains" in CNY and finger lakes are sides of hills left over from the last glaciers. Enjoy em.


----------



## wonderpony

Lake effect all day here at my house. ?

And a wind chill hovering near 0. ?


----------



## Big D

Was in Trax at noon. Was telling Cornhead about a youtube video I saw showing Wilt Chamberlin playing high school basketball at age 17. Wilt was amazing in the vid. The man sitting to my left said he was involved in an ESPN special about how Wilt Chamberlin used to shoot foul shots in the NBA by running up to the foul line - launching into the air and slam dunking the foul shots... the NBA changed the foul shot rules to stop Wilt from doing this. Cornhead said to the man "Who are you that you were involved in an ESPN special?" The man said "I'm an actor... Daniel Baldwin". Was told that Daniel Baldwin knows the owner and skis at Greek sometimes.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice 
Yeah the Baldwin's have connections here in CNY, I believe their mom still lives in Cuse. I met Alec Baldwin on the putting green at Turning Stone playing in a pro am with pro.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Benny Profane said:


> Ha, I just skied Geek Peak for the first time Thursday and Friday morning, the same time Brownski's blog post appeared. It's almost equidistant from my place in Ct. and my girlfriend's in upper Baltimore, so we met there. I splurged and got a room at the Hope Lake Lodge because they have pretty full kitchens in the rooms, and that worked out well, since there's no way I'm sharing dinner in a restaraunt with toxic college kids.
> I thought conditions would be a little better with the recent snow, but, still needs more. Just a bit. It snowed a few inches Friday morning and I think they're getting 4-5 today, so, if they get a nice little dump, that place is going to be fun. No way I was going into the trees on Thursday, even though a glade was open. Been there, done that, I like my knees.
> Great little mountain. Better than I expected. It's not really a mountain, though. What is it? Flat as hell if you drive southwest, which we did just to see Ithica, which is surprisingly gritty. Pretty dead right now, in times of Covid.
> I'll be back when it snows. Had a good time.


Glad you guys enjoyed it. The place has tons of character. 

I call it a hill. CNY is full of rolling hills, farmland, countryside.


----------



## tirolski

Camp and Benny, Found this today. Lots of interesting stuff bout land around Greek Peak. Page 14 has geology. 
DEC's UMP for Forrest Virgil. https://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/regions_pdf/vgltext.pdf


----------



## wonderpony

I spent a nice, although somewhat chilly, morning at chair 5. It wasn't crowded and I even saw blue sky!


----------



## Cornhead

Greek is finally coming into mid winter form. Everything is now skiable, though alot still has yet to officially open. Nice to see Zeus open Saturday. Closed today for snow making. Haven't attempted Olympian yet this year, but though closed, probably would've skied nicely today. Why not open it thin and bare? More snow on the way, hopefully the cold will stick around for awhile.





Aesop's, skier's right on Fields skied nicely today, lapped it several times.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Camp and Benny, Found this today. Lots of interesting stuff bout land around Greek Peak. Page 14 has geology.
> DEC's UMP for Forrest Virgil. https://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/regions_pdf/vgltext.pdf


I've breezed through that before. Good stuff.


----------



## Benny Profane

tirolski said:


> Camp and Benny, Found this today. Lots of interesting stuff bout land around Greek Peak. Page 14 has geology.
> DEC's UMP for Forrest Virgil. https://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/regions_pdf/vgltext.pdf


Crazy experience was driving southwest to Ithica to check it out before we drove home. Relatively flat but rolling drive (the road riding must be awesome) until about five miles before Ithica, and then, wow, long drop downhill to the bottom of that lake. Huge scar in the earth from a high plateau.


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Glad you guys enjoyed it. The place has tons of character.
> 
> I call it a hill. CNY is full of rolling hills, farmland, countryside.


Weird, random fact. My house is at a higher elevation than my brother's house in the Catskills.


----------



## wonderpony

Benny Profane said:


> Crazy experience was driving southwest to Ithica to check it out before we drove home. Relatively flat but rolling drive (the road riding must be awesome) until about five miles before Ithica, and then, wow, long drop downhill to the bottom of that lake. Huge scar in the earth from a high plateau.


I grew up down there on the flat lands. My dad still lives in the house I grew up in. He lives in a totally different weather world than I do. He has no snow. I have had six inches of LE in the past week. 

I am guessing you came down route 13. That would give a great view of the lake. It's also a pretty gentle hill. The next time your are in town, make sure you come down Buffalo St., for a real experience of Ithaca's hills.  That's why I prefer to drive a stick, so the engine can brake on the way down.


----------



## tirolski

Benny Profane said:


> Crazy experience was driving southwest to Ithica ... Ithica, and then, wow, long drop downhill to the bottom of that lake. Huge scar in the earth from a high plateau.


Ithica... ithica is gorges. 
Lots of waterfalls, cliffs and gorges along the south ends of the finger lakes.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ithaca ---- 5 square miles surrounded by reality.
The gorges and waterfalls around here are truly amazing.


----------



## jasonwx

I haven’t been up there since my kid graduated
I like Ithaca good food real perty


----------



## Benny Profane

Campgottagopee said:


> Ithaca ---- 5 square miles surrounded by reality.
> The gorges and waterfalls around here are truly amazing.


But, we drove through a lot of ghettoish blocks. Pretty real for those people.


----------



## Benny Profane

wonderpony said:


> I grew up down there on the flat lands. My dad still lives in the house I grew up in. He lives in a totally different weather world than I do. He has no snow. I have had six inches of LE in the past week.
> 
> I am guessing you came down route 13. That would give a great view of the lake. It's also a pretty gentle hill. The next time your are in town, make sure you come down Buffalo St., for a real experience of Ithaca's hills.  That's why I prefer to drive a stick, so the engine can brake on the way down.


Google sent us through Dryden and the slightly rolling hills along the way. Must be pretty in summer. Then, as we approached Ithica, I thought, I'll bet we're really going to drop big time before we get there, because I had been checking out road rides out of Ithica on Ridewithgps, and the elevation profiles are sick leaving that town, and, sure enough, I see a sign warning of a steep decline for trucks down to town from the northeast. I think we drove up Buffalo st. to get to Cornell. Holy crap, that rivals San Francisco streets.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Weird, random fact. My house is at a higher elevation than my brother's house in the Catskills.







__





Cortland: The "Crown City" | Cortland, NY


Learn why Cortland is called the "Crown City."




www.cortland.org





Another weird random fact

The City of Cortland, settled in 1791, was incorporated in 1900 as the 41st city in the State of New York. Known as the "Crown City" because of its location on a plain formed by the convergence of seven valleys, Cortland is situated about 1,130 feet above sea level, making it the uppermost city to crown the state.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> The City of Cortland, settled in 1791, was incorporated in 1900 as the 41st city in the State of New York. Known as the "Crown City" because of its location on a plain formed by the convergence of seven valleys, Cortland is situated about 1,130 feet above sea level, making it the uppermost city to crown the state.


Camp, Yup, it’s not far from the “continental" divide with H2O going either to Chesapeake bay or St. Lawrence river.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Olympian is getting love from the snowmakers


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Campgottagopee

Still coming down too


----------



## tirolski

I’m upwind of ya on the above bloviatin lake effect snow bands. Thank You Jesus! Got snow.


----------



## Scrundy

Things are definitely looking up at Greek. Things are coming around, higher trail count and blowing all over. Skied late afternoon conditions were good, definitely fresh to be had in the woods if that’s your thing. Won’t ski again till Monday night, go getcha some if you can brave the cold.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Another 2 tree last night
Should be real good


----------



## Cornhead

Greek is in prime shape this morning, the accumulated lake snow is sweet. Soft groomers, semi fresh everywhere else.


----------



## wonderpony

Just watch the middle part of Mars. it was rough, which was unexpected since the top part was so lovely. If someone has tips for skiing through ice chunks, I will sure take them. I ended up skiing the green off lift 5, which I haven't done in years, and really enjoyed it. It was super soft and fun to play on. I am (hopefully) at the tail end of some stomach bug thing which had me flat on my back on Thursday. Today is the first day I have had lunch. I am looking forward to hitting the main mountain tomorrow.


----------



## Cornhead

Greek is in prime shape this morning, the accumulated lake snow is sweet. Soft groomers, semi fresh everywhere else


wonderpony said:


> Just watch the middle part of Mars. it was rough, which was unexpected since the top part was so lovely. If someone has tips for skiing through ice chunks, I will sure take them. I ended up skiing the green off lift 5, which I haven't done in years, and really enjoyed it. It was super soft and fun to play on. I am (hopefully) at the tail end of some stomach bug thing which had me flat on my back on Thursday. Today is the first day I have had lunch. I am looking forward to hitting the main mountain tomorrow.


Yep, was a bit shocking hitting that firm section. Maybe they groomed it early, idk. Only "firm" snow I encountered, everything else was fine. Skiers right on Mars was sublime. I don't know why it took patrol so long to open the last drop. Everyone was ignoring the closed signs. I skied up to the patroller when he was taking the signs down, I told him he was late, but I didn't hear his reply, I had tunes on.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Greek is in prime shape this morning, the accumulated lake snow is sweet. Soft groomers, semi fresh everywhere else
> 
> Yep, was a bit shocking hitting that firm section. Maybe they groomed it early, idk. Only "firm" snow I encountered, everything else was fine. Skiers right on Mars was sublime. I don't know why it took patrol so long to open the last drop. Everyone was ignoring the closed signs. I skied up to the patroller when he was taking the signs down, I told him he was late, but I didn't hear his reply, I had tunes on.


So, how do you ski through something like that? I just pretty much slowed down through it. On my first run, I went through the middle, then I tried the left side, which I thought was worse, and then the right side, which was ok, but then you had to avoid the tree covered in snow, and it still sucked for a little bit. How did you handle it?


----------



## Brownski

My advice: Treat it like boiler plate. You just try to stay balanced and get to the other side. Carving a turn on that crap is going to be treacherous and if you try to smear a turn, it might not work either. It won’t feel good or be fun but if you keep both feet gong in the same direction and stay upright, you won. If you absolutely have to stop on top of it, it’s full on chattering hockey stop time. Just lay it down. Keep in mind I never took a lesson. Somebody else might have a more correct answer.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Go straight


----------



## wonderpony

So, my butt ugly technique was correct. ? Good to know. ???


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Go straight


?


----------



## Benny Profane

Campgottagopee said:


> Go straight


This


----------



## gorgonzola

wonderpony said:


> So, my butt ugly technique was correct. ? Good to know. ???


If your butt ain’t sliding on the snow it ain’t ugly! Even it it is and you can get back on your skis it’s all good - like a cat walking into a screen door!


----------



## JonC

I haven’t been to Greek, but am considering going tomorrow and driving down from Buffalo. Were we in ski anywhere territory before the most recent snow? Are we going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## Benny Profane

I have the same concern, since their trail report still has closed trails.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The only reason for Herc and Olympian being closed is because they've been hammering it with snowmaking. They're planning on pushing it out today. Chair 2 and 5 have been closed since Sunday but come online again tomorrow. Tomorrow will be primo! Everything will be in play.


----------



## Campgottagopee

This was as of 7AM this morning and it's still coming down..... call the snow phone 800.365.7669


----------



## JonC

Sounds like a go to me! Gray helmet, blue jacket, black BD pants, wood veneer skis mounted telemark.


----------



## Campgottagopee

JonC said:


> Sounds like a go to me! Gray helmet, blue jacket, black BD pants, wood veneer skis mounted telemark.



Try and hit chair 2 as soon as it opens. Take Ronnies Run, just bang a hard left once you get off the chair and you'll see it. It's called something else now, but I can never remember what they call it. Lap that a couple times as it should be real good. Chair 5 the same thing --- snow has been piling up all so it will be good as well. Trees on skiers left under the chair are fun but honestly there may be too much snow for themm tomorrow as they are low angle. The headwall right under 5 will be stellar. Enjoy.


----------



## JonC

Cheers! Thanks for the tips. Does the lift line under 2 open or is it worth a rope duck? How strict is patrol?


----------



## Brownski

I don’t know but Aesop’s glade is right there, skiers’ right of the lift line. They’re fun


----------



## Campgottagopee

JonC said:


> Cheers! Thanks for the tips. Does the lift line under 2 open or is it worth a rope duck? How strict is patrol?



Patrol is chill --- rope duck is up to you, obviously you'll be seen as it's right under the chair. Years ago it was open, it was closed due to liability from the towers. I've heard of people doing that on their last run of the day.  

Aesop's that's it --- that's Ronnie's Run


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## JonC

Oooo baby!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Got a text
Chair 5 ---- sick!


----------



## Joneski73

Campgottagopee said:


> Got a text
> Chair 5 ---- sick!


Yes, it was?


----------



## Scrundy

Dove up tonight turned around and went home. Whatever college promotion they had going was a hit!!! Lift ticket line was halfway back to patrol shack, and the rental line was almost to the lift ticket window.
Even if I braved it , all I could picture was long lift lines with constant stops. So I passed on tonight and will try again tomorrow night with my kid.


----------



## JonC

Today was a pretty fantastic day for skiing in CNY. I can't imagine having a much better day to ski Greek. Very fun terrain with ski on lifts until about 5 pm. Well worth the day trip from WNY.


----------



## Campgottagopee

JonC said:


> Today was a pretty fantastic day for skiing in CNY. I can't imagine having a much better day to ski Greek. Very fun terrain with ski on lifts until about 5 pm. Well worth the day trip from WNY.


Glad you enjoyed our hill.


----------



## wonderpony

What a nice day! I skied Iliad from 9:30 - 11:30. The first parking lot was full when I got there. I ended up in the third row of the second lot. Chair 1 was just starting when I arrived

Even though the lines got long for my last few runs, they moved quickly. Great snow and sun! As I was driving home, there was a pretty steady stream of cars coming from Dryden to GP.


----------



## Ethan Snow

Found this old trail map of Greek peak dated 1979. It's fairly accurate for the most part although its not to scale at all. What gets me is the other lift on the East side labeled VI. I know on one of their more recent maps they showed a "proposed" lift somewhat in that location. But this map makes it look like it's actually there. Anyone have any insight into this? I can't see any remnants of the trails or lift on Goggle Earth. 

I"ve been skiing GP a little bit this year and the mountain is so fascinating to me. It's clearly undergone a lot of changes over the last 50 years.


----------



## wonderpony

Can you please scan the other side, or link to it if possible? This is fascinating! Thanks!


----------



## Ethan Snow

Yep, Here's where I found it. 





__





Greek Peak Ski Resort - SkiMap.org






skimap.org


----------



## wonderpony

Daniel Baldwin speaks


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 8027


8) Drink plenty of JD prior to, while, and after skiing.


----------



## Robert

@Ethan Snow always love these old maps. I'm also interested in this lift VI, all the times I've been on the east side I've never seen any remnants. I had season pass at GP between 2009 and 2013. They've made a lot of improvements since just then.


----------



## Ethan Snow

Robert said:


> @Ethan Snow always love these old maps. I'm also interested in this lift VI, all the times I've been on the east side I've never seen any remnants. I had season pass at GP between 2009 and 2013. They've made a lot of improvements since just then.


I am thinking this may have just been a conceptual map. I really don't see any other evidence of a lift being there as well. This map which is from 2006 or so shows a "proposed" lift in that general area as well. Pretty much the same map they have now with a few modifications, and the proposed future terrain. I imagine they were planning on doing something because they did extend the lift line above chair 4. I's very brushy now, but noticeable as well as on google earth.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ethan Snow said:


> I am thinking this may have just been a conceptual map. I really don't see any other evidence of a lift being there as well. This map which is from 2006 or so shows a "proposed" lift in that general area as well. Pretty much the same map they have now with a few modifications, and the proposed future terrain. I imagine they were planning on doing something because they did extend the lift line above chair 4. I's very brushy now, but noticeable as well as on google earth.View attachment 8045


That's exactly what it is. They were also talking about putting another lodge over on the East side.


----------



## Robert

Man this all would be so cool. It would make traversing a little easier between the mountains and open up some cool terrain.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## SkiRay

NYSkiBlog said:


>


Thank you!! You have been with us from the start. Thank you thank you as always. Also, than you @Brownski for your story a few weeks back. It really helped us get this story right. This place was so much more than we expected.


----------



## Campgottagopee

NYSkiBlog said:


>


Interesting take on GP 
Well done ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

CNY Freeride hosting Rail Jam on Saturday at Greek Peak (audio) | X101 Always Classic


On this morning’s “Peek at the Peak” segment: VP of Sales & Marketing Drew Broderick called in to discuss another fun weekend at Greek Peak Mountain Resort. That includes a Rail Jam tomorrow (Feb. 13) hosted by the CNY Freeride team. Travis MacDowell, of CNY Freeride, joined the conversation to...




www.wxhc.com


----------



## SkiRay

Campgottagopee said:


> Interesting take on GP
> Well done ?


Thank you.. This was sort of a miracle to make to be honest. I guess we should be saying "Thank the GODS!"


----------



## Camberstick

With the cats sold out and the home break at camelback being a prez week shitshow I was thinking of a midweek greek trip. thoughts on the crowds midweek?


----------



## wonderpony

Beautiful morning! I skied chairs 5 & 4, with one trip up 2 to check out Castor. Right after I took the picture of the line at chair 4, patrol came through and organized the line. As long as it looks, I don't think I waited over five minutes, and Trojan was worth it! When I left at 12:45, there was no line at chair 5.


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> Beautiful morning!


Yes it was, much warmer then expected too. I also hung at 4 and 5 with a trip over to 1a for a few runs. Crowd wasn’t bad at all till around noon. Conditions were good most every place, everyone seemed to have a smile on.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Camberstick said:


> With the cats sold out and the home break at camelback being a prez week shitshow I was thinking of a midweek greek trip. thoughts on the crowds midweek?



This year it will be busy. How busy or how much of a shitshow is yet to be seen. I think the early bird will get the worm, then all bets are off.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak Seeing Huge Boost In Business This Season


Since opening their trails in late December, Greek Peak Mountain Resort and Ski Lodge have seen a big boost in business so far this season. Specifically, the lodge has seen beginner ski and snowboard




www.wicz.com


----------



## Camberstick

Campgottagopee said:


> This year it will be busy. How busy or how much of a shitshow is yet to be seen. I think the early bird will get the worm, then all bets are off.


Thanks for the reply!
Only been other time midweek, and it was pretty mellow. Chair 4 and 5 open all week?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Camberstick said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Only been other time midweek, and it was pretty mellow. Chair 4 and 5 open all week?



Yes. 100% open with all lifts running --- call the snow phone which is updated every AM (usually between 6-630) --- 800.365.7669


----------



## Benny Profane

One should emphasize that some chairs do not open at Greek until 10-11, no matter what the conditions. The place runs on an uninterrupted day to night skiing schedule, so staffing must be interesting. Chair 2 isn't supposed to open until 11 am. Not sure if they change this on holiday weeks.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Benny Profane said:


> One should emphasize that some chairs do not open at Greek until 10-11, no matter what the conditions. The place runs on an uninterrupted day to night skiing schedule, so staffing must be interesting. Chair 2 isn't supposed to open until 11 am. Not sure if they change this on holiday weeks.



True

No changes, that's just how they roll.

I've found the most reliable is the snow phone. Key words, "anticipated, and expected".


----------



## Teledork

I'm bringing my 10-year-old up on Friday-Saturday. Haven't been there but the once a few years back, fingers crossed for big snow and short lines!


----------



## Scrundy

Anyone been to Greek today?
Wondering how hard it is? Hope we get the snow in forecast. Going tomorrow night regardless bringing kid and don’t want it to be dangerous hard.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak adds Carvers Steakhouse to their Hope Lake Lodge


Greek Peak Mountain Resort has added a new amenity for both its guests and the surrounding community.




www.binghamtonhomepage.com


----------



## wonderpony

Scrundy said:


> Anyone been to Greek today?
> Wondering how hard it is? Hope we get the snow in forecast. Going tomorrow night regardless bringing kid and don’t want it to be dangerous hard.


----------



## wonderpony

I think this is the question. What's it going to be like, after a couple of inches of snow that got hit with frozen rain. I watched a fox walking along the top of the snow today. Let us know what you find!


----------



## Scrundy

Well just got back and got to say Greek skied way better then expected. Me and the little one skied everything from 4 over to fields. Everything was in great shape, really a great night. 
I will return tomorrow night to raise hell without the little one.


----------



## Campgottagopee

With the LE on the way it will be even better. Should be a great winter weekend here in CNY.


----------



## Big D

"If you double or triple park your vehicle will be towed to a lovely tow lot in New Jersey."

So if U park in a no-parking area your vehicle will be towed to NJ? Makes a lot of sense - This is the F'n New Normal Bullshit.


----------



## Campgottagopee

LOL

I don't think they'll tow you to NJ
Best guess is you'll get towed to Ron's shop in either Marathon or Cortlandville


----------



## ScottySkis

Campgottagopee said:


> LOL
> 
> I don't think they'll tow you to NJ
> Best guess is you'll get towed to Ron's shop in either Marathon or Cortlandville


Greek put it on their Facebook page


----------



## Campgottagopee

ScottySkis said:


> Greek put it on their Facebook page



I'm sure the towing to NJ part was a joke, has to be. They'll def tow your ass if you're parked in the wrong spot though. They've been having issues with double/triple parking this year due to stupidity.


----------



## ScottySkis

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm sure the towing to NJ part was a joke, has to be. They'll def tow your ass if you're parked in the wrong spot though. They've been having issues with double/triple parking this year due to stupidity.


'"There is plenty of parking, don’t block the fire lane !! """
Comments from Facebook customer of Greek I no idea of the situation
I not regular up at this hill


----------



## wonderpony

Meanwhile, at chair 5, there are no signs about where to park. People leave plenty of room near the opening to get from the parking lot to the chair. ?

Wonderful snow this morning! At times, it was hard to see it was snowing so hard! Tomorrow should be great!


----------



## Teledork

We’re heading back home after two days of epic-ness at Greek, it’s really special out there this weekend. Thanks to ye winter gods - Out of fresh snow? Well here’s an instant refill, why yes thanks, I believe I WILL have another glade run!

*speaking of towing, I managed to get stuck driving up the (unmarked) access road. I hereby pledge my eternal gratitude to the operations crew and their snowcat for getting us out!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yep, the LE kept filling us in today. We got 5ish today, and just 20 min NW of us got a foot. LE is crazy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

What road did you hit? Where was it,?


----------



## Teledork

The one on 392 just before Alpha where the rentals building is, where they have the snowcats and a bunch of other equipment. Suddenly found myself spinning tires in a foot of snow. Lucky I had a few cans of Southern Tier golden ale to show my gratitude.


----------



## wonderpony

Another great day! The chair 5 lot was overflowing onto the road.

When chair 5 stops, it rolls back about a foot, and then you can feel the brake hit. I assume this is how it is supposed to work, given the fact that this happened once yesterday and a couple of times today.


----------



## ScottySkis

wonderpony said:


> Another great day! The chair 5 lot was overflowing onto the road.
> 
> When chair 5 stops, it rolls back about a foot, and then you can feel the brake hit. I assume this is how it is supposed to work, given the fact that this happened once yesterday and a couple of times today.


Ask Cornbread he got funny stories in past years


----------



## wonderpony

ScottySkis said:


> Ask Cornbread he got funny stories in past years


I know that it rolled back last year or maybe the year before that, and that they had to evacuate people off the chair. That's what I think of when it stops.


----------



## Brownski

This is what I think about when I hear about a chair rolling back. When I was a lift operator, they told me to hit the emergency brake if the lift started moving backwards even a little. It takes very little time to build up enough energy that it can’t be stopped at all. I like Greek and want to see them succeed but it seems like they’re kind of casual about lift issues.


----------



## Harvey

ScottySkis said:


> Ask Cornbread he got funny




Scotty you always deliver.


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> This is what I think about when I hear about a chair rolling back. When I was a lift operator, they told me to hit the emergency brake if the lift started moving backwards even a little. It takes very little time to build up enough energy that it can’t be stopped at all. I like Greek and want to see them succeed but it seems like they’re kind of casual about lift issues.


Right. I watched that. It's terrifying.


----------



## wonderpony

The guys they have had working chair 5 are great! The guy at the top seemed to watch every single chair unload. There was one time when a guy behind me lost a ski on loading. The guy at the top was watching for him, slowed the lift and then met him at the off ramp to help him down if necessary. I thought they was just great. They also had three guys at the bottom: one scanning passes, one telling people when to move up to the chair and one holding the chair. They rocked!


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> The guys they have had working chair 5 are great! The guy at the top seemed to watch every single chair unload. There was one time when a guy behind me lost a ski on loading. The guy at the top was watching for him, slowed the lift and then met him at the off ramp to help him down if necessary. I thought they was just great. They also had three guys at the bottom: one scanning passes, one telling people when to move up to the chair and one holding the chair. They rocked!


Agree the fellow holding back chair should give lessons to the others. The guy top chair 5 is always on the ball. Did freak me out a tad with the rollbacks every time it stopped, especially after seeing video above in the past. 
All and all was a great day to ski the Peak


----------



## Cornhead

Of all the chairlift rides I've made over the last 25yrs, chair 5 is the only chair I've been evacuated from. A former member here was evacuated from it last year. I was on it twice this weekend when it rolled back a little before stopping. Last year it rolled back enough to sweep a couple off the loading platform while they were waiting to board. Be prepared to jump if necessary, my guess is it isn't the safest chair around. +1 on the guy up top, he's really doing a great job, very conscientious.

Mars, and Arethusa especially, were spectacular this morning. Zeus and Hercules didn't suck either, kudos for not grooming Herc.


----------



## Scrundy

Twice today when we unloaded on chair 5 the lift came to a stop. Both times there was a loud bang, loud enough that it startled me. When I turned around to look snow came pouring off lift shack roof and lift attendant went for the ladder leaning against the bullwheel. So I assume they have a recurring problem seeing how he went for it quickly and the fact they have a ladder there ready to go.


----------



## Brownski

That sounds like they hit the emergency brake maybe? Somebody would probably have to go up to crank it open again.


----------



## Scrundy

Twice today when we unloaded the lift came to a stop. Both times there was a loud bang, loud enough that it startled me. When I turned around to look snow came pouring off lift shack roof and lift attendant went for the ladder leaning against the bullwheel.


----------



## Scrundy

Brownski said:


> That sounds like they hit the emergency brake maybe? Somebody would probably have to go up to crank it open again.


Yeah possibly, kinda weird that happened twice with us. Got me thinking might have something to due with the weight load we took off. Three of us and all big boys, I figured close to 700lbs maybe more with equipment. May have caused something to trip if a safety is set close.


----------



## Campgottagopee

404 Not Found


----------



## Benny Profane

Was there state money involved in building that Hope Lake Lodge? It's huge.


----------



## gorgonzola

Benny Profane said:


> Was there state money involved in building that Hope Lake Lodge? It's huge.


oh boy...camp?


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> oh boy...camp?


LMAO


----------



## Campgottagopee

Benny Profane said:


> Was there state money involved in building that Hope Lake Lodge? It's huge.


No 
The best salesman in the world pulled this off, Al Kreger. He's a great man and Virgil NY owes a lot to him and the Kreyger family. He's a shrude business man, but aren't they all? 
The place truly is amazing, and it's amazing that it's still operating, but it is.
Long live GP! ✌️


----------



## Big D

"The best salesman in the world pulled this off, Al Kreger."

I read the bankruptcy settlement and Big Al was somehow able to retain all the Mineral Rights to all Greek Peak properties. (if fracking is allowed in New York State the Kreygers could make a fortune).


----------



## Camberstick

Well there was sure some white gold in them hills today!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Big D said:


> "The best salesman in the world pulled this off, Al Kreger."
> 
> I read the bankruptcy settlement and Big Al was somehow able to retain all the Mineral Rights to all Greek Peak properties. (if fracking is allowed in New York State the Kreygers could make a fortune).



I'm not surprised at all, the guy is good.
If fracking was allowed just think of all the farms it would've saved. Now all we have are mega farms. Family farms are all but gone, and that's what built this area. Sad.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm not surprised at all, the guy is good.
> If fracking was allowed just think of all the farms it would've saved. Now all we have are mega farms. Family farms are all but gone, and that's what built this area. Sad.


Yes sad, Conklin, Kirkwood area was littered with family farms when I was a kid. I grew up working on farm below me, best memories as a child. I can’t even think of a milk farm near me in NY. Now just over the hill from me in PA there’s lot still around. 
Taxes? Maybe... who knows, but it’s a shame.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Yes sad, Conklin, Kirkwood area was littered with family farms when I was a kid. I grew up working on farm below me, best memories as a child. I can’t even think of a milk farm near me in NY. Now just over the hill from me in PA there’s lot still around.
> Taxes? Maybe... who knows, but it’s a shame.



It def is a shame. We have mega dairy farms here now, as in farmers milking 3000 cows vs 30 farms milking 100. Farms that have been in the same family for over 100 years are now gone. There's still some smaller farms hanging on and I pray they make it. Heck, the only reason any farm is making it now is because of the immigrant Mexican worker, they seem to be the only ones willing to work.
I too worked on farm growing up. To think I thought tossing haybales and filling grain chutes by hand was fun.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> No
> The best salesman in the world pulled this off, Al Kreger. He's a great man and Virgil NY owes a lot to him and the Kreyger family. He's a shrude business man, but aren't they all?
> The place truly is amazing, and it's amazing that it's still operating, but it is.
> Long live GP! ✌️


He's pretty shrewd too! Who else can run businesses into the ground and still prosper? Oh, Trump! Make Virgil Great...Again?


----------



## Benny Profane

Hmmmmm...

Sounds like a history I know nothing of.

But, I can tell you that it warmed up today, and whatever snow was left from yesterday and Monday is now cement. Groomers were soft. Chair 2 did not spin. Boo.


----------



## wonderpony

Benny Profane said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Sounds like a history I know nothing of.
> 
> But, I can tell you that it warmed up today, and whatever snow was left from yesterday and Monday is now cement. Groomers were soft. Chair 2 did not spin. Boo.


I was thinking about taking Friday off to ski. I have changed my mind.


----------



## Scrundy

Friday should be fine, maybe not earlier am but high for the day is 36. Things should soften up by late morning I would think.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Word is GP to fire the guns back up


----------



## wonderpony

I have been looking at the webcam. It looks like the bottom of Iliad could use a bit of love, unless it's just the way the light is hitting. I have been trying to figure out if it's ice or slush or a combination of both. 

If they will be making more snow, than I will wait.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> ice or slush



If it's anything like my driveway it would be more like that first word you used


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> If it's anything like my driveway it would be more like that first word you used


That's what I'm afraid of. I have been stomping in snow outside, trying to imagine what the snow would be like for skiing. It may just be best to wait. Sigh.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> It def is a shame. We have mega dairy farms here now, as in farmers milking 3000 cows vs 30 farms milking 100. Farms that have been in the same family for over 100 years are now gone. There's still some smaller farms hanging on and I pray they make it.


Camp, Learn the lingo. They're not mega dairy farms, they’re CAFOs.




__





Map of Concentrated Animal Feeding Operations in New York State







www.dec.ny.gov


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Camp, Learn the lingo. They're not mega dairy farms, they’re CAFOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Concentrated Animal Feeding Operations in New York State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dec.ny.gov



You gotta be kidding me ?‍♂️


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> You gotta be kidding me ?‍♂️


Nope. Folks used to have and call em farms. Now it's acronyms. Lots of rules on their runnings.




__





Animal Feeding Operations | NRCS






www.nrcs.usda.gov


----------



## Campgottagopee

No wonder a lot of farmers are grumpy these days --- lol


----------



## ScottySkis

Greek Peak is looking to make their season last until May 1st! That's a pretty big deal for Central New York. Heading on ski group on Facebook


----------



## Harvey

I saw that. I think we should have a betting pool!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak Mountain Resort on Instagram: "Who said ski season has to end in late March!!!😎❄️⛷🏂 #wearegp"


Greek Peak Mountain Resort shared a post on Instagram: "Who said ski season has to end in late March!!!😎❄️⛷🏂 #wearegp". Follow their account to see 804 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'll bet they make it ??? 
Just the fact they're talking about it is cool. I think it's also solid proof that this has been a good year for them, and their commitment to the ski side of the business.


----------



## Benny Profane

Should have waited until noon yesterday to get out there. Probably the same today.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> I'll bet they make it ???
> Just the fact they're talking about it is cool. I think it's also solid proof that this has been a good year for them, and their commitment to the ski side of the business.


Better start making Superstar amount of snow quickly. I’d be happy if they made it till April.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Better start making Superstar amount of snow quickly. I’d be happy if they made it till April.


I would imagine they will
Temps are staying cold at night for at least a week
Certainly will be a good test of their snowmaking improvements. It will be fun to watch.


----------



## Scrundy

What trail would you think holds snow longest at Greek? I would suspect Trojan,Castor and Pollux would be my guess. Only because I would think they are the most shaded. Blast them hard and run chair 4 only when things go south. People would travel if only show around.


----------



## Campgottagopee

That's a good question. I def think Trojan would be one, but I also think the Olympian might be another good one. That thing is always in the shade. Even if it's a bluebird day it gets sun, what, maybe an hour? 

To make this happen, my guess is they'll go after the Fields.

Man I hope they make it! If they do you can bet your ass I'll ski that day. What a hoot!?


----------



## wonderpony

I was really pleasantly surprised today. . The rain stayed away and conditions were MUCH better than I expected. I had to go to Dryden, which is half way between home and GP. I figured that I would at least check things out. I ended up staying for a couple of hours. I got to sneak in a run on Kristy's as they just started setting up a course, which turned out to be for the adaptive program. Major props to GP's adaptive program for doing that! I also went to chair 2 soon after it opened and found fresh snow over corduroy on Castor. That was lovely! I do like the second part of the ride up on chair 2, heading into and above the pine trees.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak is firing up the guns tonight


----------



## Campgottagopee

These kids and coaches of the CNY Freeride team have been working so hard this year.


----------



## MC2

Just pulled into the lot. What’s good?


----------



## Brownski

Chair 2


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> Just pulled into the lot. What’s good?


Need some sun and warm temps for some corn


----------



## Campgottagopee

100% open
all lifts and all trails
they made snow last night
putting it out there that they're skiing until May 1st
Impressive


----------



## MC2




----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


>



Glad you put music to that --- lol

Hope you had fun


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## wonderpony

I went over for a bit this afternoon. Snow is in the forecast. It should be a good weekend!


----------



## wonderpony

What's up with the two areas of moguls that the have blocked off on Fields?


----------



## Kleetus

wonderpony said:


> I went over for a bit this afternoon. Snow is in the forecast. It should be a good weekend!View attachment 8551


How was it? Thinking of heading there maybe tomorrow or Sunday. Just curious with the rain and freeze/thaw how they recovered.


----------



## wonderpony

I only skied Karyatis to Stoic. I am exhausted from work, but it was either that or a nap. Karyatis was great. Stoic had some lumps where they had blown snow, but it was very nice.

Last Sunday's loose granular was very different from today's loose granular, that's for sure.


----------



## wonderpony

wonderpony said:


> What's up with the two areas of moguls that the have blocked off on Fields?


Mogul course! Sadly, I missed anyone coming down.


----------



## wonderpony

I went this morning, despite the dreaded "loose granular". I think the couple of inches of LE really saved things. There was some really nice powder on the skiers right side of Stoic.


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> I went this morning, despite the dreaded "loose granular". I think the couple of inches of LE really saved things. There was some really nice powder on the skiers right side of Stoic.


Always good snow on that side


----------



## Cornhead

Nice 3" freshen up Friday night. First tracks on Zeus, Herc was sweet too. Ungroomed was not bad, but firm underneath, skiers right Mars, Aesop's. Go get it, carnage on the horizon.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Nice 3" freshen up Friday night. First tracks on Zeus, Herc was sweet too. Ungroomed was not bad, but firm underneath, skiers right Mars, Aesop's. Go get it, carnage on the horizon.


Warm temps but seems to be mostly dry. I'm hopeful we get an amazing corn season.


----------



## Joneski73

Today’s conditions were great. Everything groomed to perfection with very few icy spots. Labyrinth is starting to get a bit thin, but the trees off of chair 2 still have plenty of cover. Things softened up nicely as the day went on. They have plenty of snow made, so hopefully Mother Nature will take it easy during this warmup and they’ll get well into April, if not May 1st!


----------



## Cornhead

Greek was prime yesterday, 100% open, though there were closed signs in Aesop's for some reason.


----------



## Brownski

Somebody should clean that shit up. Leaving those signs around is a hazard


----------



## Scrundy

Greek skied ok late afternoon, was expecting softer conditions then I got. Carvable but firming up for sure. Wouldn’t recommend first chair in morning, more like noon chair if you got to get turns in.


----------



## Cornhead

Scrundy said:


> View attachment 8655
> Greek skied ok late afternoon, was expecting softer conditions then I got. Carvable but firming up for sure. Wouldn’t recommend first chair in morning, more like noon chair if you got to get turns in.


I'll be there at opening, it should be speedy, but if groomed, shouldn't be too bad. Supposed to be considerably cooler today, not sure the intense March sun will be enough to produce corn, or not.


----------



## Cornhead

Greek was good today, firm and fast first thing in the morning, but with bright sun visibility was excellent which made spotting the occasional grooming anomalies easy, felt pretty comfortable taking advantage of the speedy surface. Mars became sugary pretty quickly under the intense March sun. Natural sections are going fast, grass in the troughs skier's left on Illiad, upper Aesop's pretty much toast.


----------



## wonderpony

A very nice, SNOWY morning. I think it snowed for most of the time I was there. At on point, it was snowing so hard that I couldn't see. I should have been smart like the patrol guy I saw hiding behind a tree! The highlight of my day was when a flock of about 100 snow geese flew overhead at the top of chair 2. Gotta add that to ebird!


----------



## Campgottagopee

I hit Trax to see the crew today. Good times, as always. I saw cornhead and big d today but really didn't have a chance to talk. I was told it was good today.
I'm ready for the 22nd.
Brando the ski god will be getting my boards ready fer me ,?


----------



## wonderpony

What a beautiful morning! Bluebird skies, no lines to speak of and things softened up nicely. ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Today is day 100 for GP


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Harvey

What trail did they bury for May 1?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Fields


----------



## Campgottagopee

Starting today (3/25)
Greek Peak hours are-
Mon-Fri: 9:30a-5p
Sat-Sun: 8:30a-5p
GP will be closed Fri, 3/26 & Sun, 3/28 due to weather.
Night Season Passholder can bring your pass to Guest Services or Tickets to receive a complimentary day lift ticket.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Bunch of snow on the O


----------



## wonderpony

I skied today with a friend, who is MUCH better than I am. I stuck to Karyatis/Christy's. She skied Fields/Stoic and Odyssey. We both had a blast. It was pretty soft. I need to figure out how not to fight the snow in these conditions, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Saucerboy

Good day at Greek.


----------



## Cornhead

Holy chit! The contrast between last weekend and yesterday was shocking. There wasn't even any dirt in the troughs on the bumps on Fields last weekend, yesterday there was barely any snow at all. What is left skied great. I opted to not go at opening as usual, mostly due to the fact the clouds were supposed to clear in the afternoon. I got on the quad at one and skied til four. It was still cloudy for my first couple runs, then the sun came out. After witnessing the dramatic snow loss in one week, I highly doubt May 1st is in the cards for Greek.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yeah, last weekend we rode sleds, now all natural snow is gone. Man-o-made is hanging in there. It looks like there's more snow on O vs illiad


----------



## Brownski

How’s it looking up there? Did the snow stick? How much do you figure actually came down?


----------



## Campgottagopee

We got tree yesterday and then a dusting overnight. This pic taken by local legend photag Kris Reynolds was stolen from Greek's Insta account. It would look the same thins morning but the sun will burn the natural stuff off by the end of the day.

GP as seen from the top of the Big O


----------



## gorgonzola

My original plan was to ski Greek this weekend but I need to use my ski3 free day so headed to ORDA instead...


----------



## Cornhead

3" of heavy wet snow on top of the groomers skied good yesterday. I hear it skied good on the dirt too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yo Corn 
You drop them boards off to BrandoTheSkiGod after that run? Lol


----------



## tirolski

Yo Camp. Looks like we be headed to Greek tomorrow unless Song changes it’s tune and opens.
Get your boards out and pace yourself. 
I’ll buy ya beer but shot’s gotta be covered by your own self.
Too sunny and cold for good fishin.


----------



## MarcP

Does the $66 bucks the website says they are charging tomorrow make sense to anyone else? The way I read the conditions report and trail map, it’s really only Alpha, Kary/Plat, Ely/Stoic and Oly.

IE 3 trails?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Yo Camp. Looks like we be headed to Greek tomorrow unless Song changes it’s tune and opens.
> Get your boards out and pace yourself.
> I’ll buy ya beer but shot’s gotta be covered by your own self.
> Too sunny and cold for good fishin.


Just hit you up on the Song thread. With the new pup and Easter I'm out for this weekend. Planning on the following weekend if it's good.


----------



## Campgottagopee

MarcP said:


> Does the $66 bucks the website says they are charging tomorrow make sense to anyone else? The way I read the conditions report and trail map, it’s really only Alpha, Kary/Plat, Ely/Stoic and Oly.
> 
> IE 3 trails?


If you want to ski it does. If you don't want to ski then no. Not too many other choices, if any, other than GP in CNY that's open.


----------



## tirolski

Just got off the phone with a friend who I ski with at Song. His brother lives near there and skis Greek in his dreams. He told me there’s the quad to the top and basically 2 ways down now. Said conditions were better today than yesterday. Might meet em in the morning. 
Ya can also do the 2-5pm corn harvest for$46.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Yo Corn
> You drop them boards off to BrandoTheSkiGod after that run? Lol


Not me, some controversial former member.


----------



## wonderpony

I was obsessively watching the webcam today, wondering if I made a Bad Choice not to take the day off. It looked like people were also coming down Iliad later in the day. I plan on getting there around 9, with the idea that things will be just soft enough with tomorrow's warming.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Not me, some controversial former member.


Lol 
I'm glad to hear you say that. I knew you are smarter than that! ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> I was obsessively watching the webcam today, wondering if I made a Bad Choice not to take the day off. It looked like people were also coming down Iliad later in the day. I plan on getting theren around 9, with the idea that things will be just soft enough with tomorrow's warming.


Never a bad choice to take a day off from work.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Lol
> I'm glad to hear you say that. I knew you are smarter than that! ?


Oh, if I was on my rock skis too, I'd be just as dumb, why not?

Nice morning and early afternoon today, firm and fast early, softening up by noon. Made one run on Olympian, glad I waited till after our break. It was sporty, ungroomed, an a tad firm yet. Probably pretty good now. It skied great Thursday. Hitting it tomorrow morning. I assume this will probably be their last weekend.


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Never a bad choice to take a day off from work.


Probably a Really Bad Choice not to ski yesterday. Today was lovely! Bluebird skies and Fields/Stoic was lots of fun. It's actually the first time I skied Fields this year. I have no idea why.


----------



## wonderpony

If today had to be my last day for the season, I would be pretty darn happy. I had no idea what would happen when I bought my pass last March. Today was day 30. Tomorrow is day 31.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Oh, if I was on my rock skis too, I'd be just as dumb, why not?


Knee surgery sucks


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Knee surgery sucks


I know, I've had a reconstruction. You know you're getting old when your bad knee is now your good knee.


----------



## Joneski73

Snow is nice this morning, but fading fast. Smoke em while you got em!


----------



## Joneski73

GP skied great this morning. Fields to Stoic was prime corn top to bottom. 


Olympian was good too except for the bare area at the bottom of the head wall.




Looks like they have enough snow to hang on through the week.


----------



## wonderpony

It was SO hard to leave today! Tomorrow and Tuesday should be good, but I have this pesky day job that interferes with my fun.


----------



## wonderpony

I dunno. The webcam isn't showing anything pretty.


----------



## Joneski73

wonderpony said:


> I dunno. The webcam isn't showing anything pretty.


I saw a FB post earlier from a former forum member and the coverage still looked pretty decent on Fields/Stoic.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Coverage didn't look bad from the north end of the lake.


----------



## wonderpony

Joneski73 said:


> I saw a FB post earlier from a former forum member and the coverage still looked pretty decent on Fields/Stoic.


It is always good to be wrong.


----------



## wonderpony

Rats. They just called tomorrow as the last day.

_"Well all great things have to come to an end and that means Wednesday, April 7th, (Day 111), will be the last day of the GP 2020-21 snowsports season! Visions, Chair 3 and the Boardwalk will operate servicing Elysian Fields, Stoic, Karyatis, Platonic, Lower Platonic, Alpha, Meadow and Ligo. SC/V. The hours will be 9:30am-5pm. The
all-day ticket price will be $46."_


----------



## Campgottagopee

Dang it all! And to think I was so excited to post my 1 day of skiing in the ski day tracking thread after this weekend....lol


----------



## Campgottagopee

Good run GP ?


----------



## Harvey

Well there goes my plan to ski Greek on Sat 5/1 and Killy on Sun 5/2.


----------



## wonderpony

I guess I can't complain. When I bought my pass last spring, I had no idea what would happen. I got 31 days in this year. No complaints whatsoever 

This weekend, I will be a mere mortal again. I guess it's time to clean up the lawn and driveway and whatever else non-skiers do.


----------



## Scrundy

Didn’t count but probably got my 30+ in this year. Could of gotten a few more in but once the snows off.... off goes the ski tune vice to a vice so I can sharpen saw. 

Can say it was a good year of skiing at Greek. Lots of natural sure helped to open things up nicely. It was a good year for Greek too, don’t remember seeing so many skiers on the hill in years.

My 9 year old girl finally got hooked this year and she’ll be pass holder next season.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> I guess I can't complain. When I bought my pass last spring, I had no idea what would happen. I got 31 days in this year. No complaints whatsoever
> 
> This weekend, I will be a mere mortal again. I guess it's time to clean up the lawn and driveway and whatever else non-skiers do.


Get a bag of clubs and some balls. Ithaca and it’s surroundings have some nice golf courses ya can walk and chase the little white thing till the little white snowflakes come down again. Or hit balls in the pasture where your horse lives. Just don’t bean it. Gotta be better than hanging out in a driveway.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Well there goes my plan to ski Greek on Sat 5/1 and Killy on Sun 5/2.


Shit that would've been a great TR.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Get a bag of clubs and some balls. Ithaca and it’s surroundings have some nice golf courses ya can walk and chase the little white thing till the little white snowflakes come down again. Or hit balls in the pasture where your horse lives. Just don’t bean it. Gotta be better than hanging out in a driveway.


This is probably blasphemy, but I never got into golf. Spring (bird) migration will be starting shortly, so I will spend a fair amount of time birding. Then, there is also snoozing in my hammock in the afternoons.


----------



## Harvey

wonderpony said:


> This is probably blasphemy, but I never got into golf.



Testify!

I think golf talk between Thanksgiving and Easter should be a bannable offense!


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I think golf talk between Thanksgiving and Easter should be a bannable offense!


It’s been a dry spring. 
Courses are in have been in great shape now and have been for a couple weeks. 
Easter was early.
Ya have a golf thread going on in this web/blog-forum thingy.
Now ya want to make up new roools.
It isn’t really talking on here either, just folks typing stuff electronically.
Get some clubs, you’ll have fun exercise and could be a natural.
Brother just got back into golf after a half century layoff.
Now he’s getting good at tellin golf stories and game's comin around.
How come ya never hear any good tennis stories?


----------



## Cornhead

Harvey said:


> Well there goes my plan to ski Greek on Sat 5/1 and Killy on Sun 5/2.


May 1st was a pipe dream. Just a ploy to sell season passes. Ran up to close out GP before a round trip to NYC. Did a quick 5 runs. Olympian was probably worth the hike in and out, but I didn't have the time.






K way was a little thin in spots, as was Stoic. Subpar season personally, but it was nice to be outdoors doing what I love.


----------



## Harvey

Cornhead said:


> May 1st was a pipe dream.


I was kidding.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> May 1st was a pipe dream. Just a ploy to sell season passes.


Certainly anything is possible, but I think they truly were going for it. I mean just a few weeks ago they were making snow but Ma-Natch had other plans.


----------



## Scrundy

Don’t forget pass price’s go up Saturday. Got mine and kid today


----------



## Campgottagopee

__





Discover Popular Videos | Facebook


Facebook Watch is the place to enjoy videos and shows together. Find the latest trending videos, discover original shows and checkout what's going on with your favorite creators.




fb.watch


----------



## Campgottagopee

__





Finger Lakes Event – Summit Six







summit-six.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak Mountain Resort on Instagram: "Mark your calendars! Sunday, August 1st is Ditch Banger! The Ditch Banger is a PotterBuilt series AMA sanctioned cross country/ Harescramble style race event. Stay tuned for more details as we get closer to


Greek Peak Mountain Resort shared a post on Instagram: "Mark your calendars! Sunday, August 1st is Ditch Banger! The Ditch Banger is a PotterBuilt series AMA sanctioned cross country/ Harescramble style race event. Stay tuned for more details as we get closer to this event! #wearegp *image...




www.instagram.com


----------



## jamesdeluxe

A former GP skier who moved long ago to Colorado posts about mountain biking there last week:




__





Greek Peak Summer 2021


Greek Peak is always an interesting time, naturally. Had some 'quality time' experiencing most of the summer offerings, punctuated by several days with lightning impacting things for both the mtn coaster and the water park (all slides get shut due to 2 of them poking outside the building)...



www.firsttracksonline.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Lmao
He found our telescope!!!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Campgottagopee said:


> Lmao
> He found our telescope!!!


Love the auto graveyard.

Check out the link above for more pix and comments.


----------



## EMSC

Not sure I should admit to being the author of said linked thread....

Either fortunately or unfortunately I can also point you to such exciting finds as tons of rental equip that Big Al never took to the dump, but dumped on GP land instead 

And infinitely many, many other stories buried in history. Not many recent ski days at GP, but a lot of time spent the last two summers dealing with aged parents while there.


----------



## Campgottagopee

EMSC said:


> Not sure I should admit to being the author of said linked thread....
> 
> Either fortunately or unfortunately I can also point you to such exciting finds as tons of rental equip that Big Al never took to the dump, but dumped on GP land instead
> 
> And infinitely many, many other stories buried in history. Not many recent ski days at GP, but a lot of time spent the last two summers dealing with aged parents while there.


Welcome. Always nice to meet a former local. From your ski pic it looks like you were around in the glory days. I've been around here for a long time, skiing GP for damn near 50 years now.? myself. I enjoyed reading your post and reading your comments on our beloved GP. A few comments.
The auto grave is awesome and comes in handy. John (our owner) is big into fire departments (I believe one of his biz has to do with fire apparatus) so GP hosts training in extraction for fire departments.
The telescope....lol. My neighbor owns that property and that spot is where he has his annual 4th of July party. Good times!! Telescope is broken but a great conversation piece. We always wonder if people stop and look thru it. These 3 patrol those woods...lol



The race shack in Apollo's Hollow was moved there from Snow Crest. Snow Crest was on Page Green Rd and the first skiing here. That building was the base lodge.
The newly finished maintenance building is there because GP rented the old one from the town of Virgil.
The house the lawyers built is a true mystery. Buddy of mine was doing some work for them. When they weren't paying him he went over and ripped his work apart. We then took the materials and built an outhouse for the same neighbor that holds the 4th of July party. My wife and I put a bid in on the log cabin that was for sale just up the road from that one but we got out bid.
Finally, I wish you the best in taking care of your parents.


----------



## Campgottagopee

https://www.greekpeak.net/event/ditch-banger/

I really hope GP will be ready for this event. There will be thousands of people/families camping for the weekend.
Our crew has been helping Potter with the building of this track, and it's wicked! We'll also be on the tow out crew as we know the hill better than most. Braaaaap


----------



## Campgottagopee

CNY Freeride on Instagram: "Please send a BIG Congratulations to our #coach #athlete and so much more……@jordan_snowboardin ,  . . It’s official, Jordan holds the #1 spot for men’s #snowboarding  #slopestyle and #2 #railjam in the NATION going into th
					

CNY Freeride shared a post on Instagram: "Please send a BIG Congratulations to our #coach #athlete and so much more……@jordan_snowboardin ,  . . It’s official, Jordan holds the #1 spot for men’s #snowboarding  #slopestyle and #2 #railjam in the NATION going into the 2021/22 season🤘way to go...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Homegrown 









						Virgil snowboarder receives gold and silver medals
					

A Cortland County snowboarder got a pleasant surprise in the mail recently, special recognition for an achievement he made over the winter.




					www.binghamtonhomepage.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Really cool scene going on at GP this weekend. Trucks, trailers, RV's, UTV's, quads, and dirt bikes as far as you can see.


----------



## tirolski

Hope they aren’t groomin the trails for the dirt bikes with that?
Looks like it’s been waitin for snow to push and guns to service.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Hope they aren’t groomin the trails for the dirt bikes with that?
> Looks like it’s been waitin for snow to push and guns to service.


Nope 
We've used a bulldozer, chainsaw, and clippers for that.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The Ditch Banger, Potter built XC race at GP was amazing. Awesome. Rad. Crazy. I'm glad to have been a part of it.
Let's go racing boy's and girls, men and women.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Couple more pix --- it started raining at about 2PM, just before the pro quad race was to start. It got a bit muddy.






By far the highlight of our day was helping the on the mini track (young kids). Their race starts at 8AM sharp. We were stationed along their track (4 miles) at various mud holes. The younger kids on the 50cc bikes have a real hard time in mud as they don't have enough motor to get through the mud. This one lil fella would biff every time around, we'd help him up, pat him on the helmet and tell him to get going!!! On his 3rd lap, he biffed again. No surprise. We get him up and he looks at me and my buddy and says, I've had to pee the whole time and now I have to poop REAL bad. We could not stop laughing. We told him to go off in the weeds to do his business and we'd hold his bike up for him. The lil dude runs off, drops his britches and proceeds to let ma-natch take it's course. He comes running back saying, thanks guys!!! I'm ready!!!! With the same pat on the helmet he took of........BRAAAAAP!


----------



## tirolski

"You just need to go at that shit wide open, hang on, and own it.” as a wise man once said.

Looks like they might have some new glade runs.
Did they make course maps?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Looks like they might have some new glade runs.
> Did they make course maps?


Nah, no new glades. Where these were cut there's no getting out of them unless you happen to have a motor, or it was flat. 

No maps. The beauty of a XC motorcross races is follow the arrows and tape. Racers walked the course on Saturday.


----------



## Campgottagopee

As impressive as the Ditch Banger race was, what's more impressive is the place was spotless, as in no garbage, where they were camping. My wife and I road over yesterday and we were both shocked how clean it was.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Year round fun at GP!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Oh, and we have this.....what does your ski area provide for fun during the off season?


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Oh, and we have this.....what does your ski area provide for fun during the off season?


Might get something to eat.
The Ripcords are playing Saturday night there.








First Look: New restaurant at ski resort offers ‘Modern American’ food with a breathtaking view


There's not a bad seat in the house, and the food is pretty darn good.




www.syracuse.com


----------



## Scrundy

Just wondering as I’m out of loop, but is that chair lift still laying in the field or they putting it up ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Just wondering as I’m out of loop, but is that chair lift still laying in the field or they putting it up ?


Still holding the grass down ?


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 10241


What's the inside scoop?


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> What's the inside scoop?


I haven't a clue
I'll snoop around over there this weekend and see what the word around the campfire might be.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> What's the inside scoop?


Speculation is with the "GO" in Goodbye being highlighted is that it's the RFID cards.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Speculation is with the "GO" in Goodbye being highlighted is that it's the RFID cards.


My thinking too


----------



## Harvey

It has "GO" in it?









SNO-GO.com | SNO-GO Ski Bikes US


SNO-GO is the global leader in winter's fastest growing new sport, ski biking. Our chairlift compatible bike is the easiest way down the mountain.




sno-go.us


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> It has "GO" in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNO-GO.com | SNO-GO Ski Bikes US
> 
> 
> SNO-GO is the global leader in winter's fastest growing new sport, ski biking. Our chairlift compatible bike is the easiest way down the mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sno-go.us


Good call. Maybe? It says choose the bike for you but I like bikes that have motors in them. ?


----------



## Emily

They were talking about adding RFID technology back in the spring for this coming ski season, but not certain if that gained any traction.

Given that nobody wants to work anymore, it certainly could help with staffing if they could use RFID gates instead of manually checking for tickets.


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> Good call. Maybe? It says choose the bike for you but I like bikes that have motors in them. ?











No Reserve: 1981 Chrysler Sno Runner


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1981 Chrysler Sno Runner at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #25,699.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

"GO"ndola ?


----------



## Emily

Any word on the announcement yet?


----------



## Harvey

SNO GO BIKES!

(If it turns out to be true LMK!)


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> SNO GO BIKES!
> 
> (If it turns out to be true LMK!)



Is that your final answer?
I'm sticking with RFID


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Emily

Yes, it sounds more and more like RFID.


----------



## tirolski

No more lines to get a ticket. 
Saves labor on ticket checkers if they use are any.
Gets data on where and when folks are skiing which is worth something.


----------



## ScottySkis

From northeast ski olgy Facebook page unfurl="true"]https://www.facebook.com/groups/NortheastSkiology/?ref=share[/URL]





						登录 Facebook
					

登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




					www.facebook.com
				



"""Greek Peak is clearly introducing RFID this season based on this tease. Figuring their card will be called the Go Greek Card or something like that. This answers the question about the big announcement that some were wondering about earlier."""


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Does Greek have that charm like Platty?


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Brownski

Adirondack Johnny said:


> Does Greek have that charm like Platty?


Some of the terrain does. The trees around Chair 2 are pretty cool


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

I definitely want to check it out. Obviously there's more development, but it sounds like it must be cool if it's Camper's home mountain.


----------



## Harvey

Buy him a beerz or five and maybe he will show you the clubhouse. It is saweet.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Adirondack Johnny said:


> Does Greek have that charm like Platty?


I've never been to Platty but from reading about it on here I'd have to say no. Platty sounds like it bleeds charm, here at GP we have the bones of charm and you kinda have to know where to look, but it's there. That said, we're cool AF, and the club house is a stand alone attraction.
The charm of the place comes from living here. It's a nice valley to live in.


----------



## Harvey

How do you define "charm"?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> How do you define "charm"?


Staying in your lane, not trying to be something for everyone. We lost charm with the hotel, imo. It's no longer a ski area that can concentrate on just skiing, like Platty, or MRG, etc.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> How do you define "charm"?


Old school


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I've never been to Platty but from reading about it on here I'd have to say no. Platty sounds like it bleeds charm, here at GP we have the bones of charm and you kinda have to know where to look, but it's there. That said, we're cool AF, and the club house is a stand alone attraction.
> The charm of the place comes from living here. It's a nice valley to live in.


Song’s at the end of a nice valley too.
Even has a nice view of a little finger lake and no hotel on the property.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Song’s at the end of a nice valley too.
> Even has a nice view of a little finger lake and no hotel on the property.


This is true. But then there's the actual skiing part. GP offers the best terrain in CNY.
Greek skis bigger than it is. Chairs 2, 4 and 5 have charm. 
We also have 1000's of acres of state land as our backyard. It's really a great place to live if you enjoy being inda woods.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> How do you define "charm"?


A level of comfort 
Like being home


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> A level of comfort
> Like being home


Yup.
There’s no place like home when yer not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> A level of comfort
> Like being home


Yep.
That's what I meant about the charm is in living here. Everyone knows each other. Walk into Trax and it takes 20 minutes to get to the bar because you have to stop and say hi to so many people. That's why we get there right when they open. ?


----------



## Emily

Greek Peak to me is about nostalgia. It's the memory of what it once was. Say what you will about Al Kryger, but he was a true visionary, and risk-taker. There were all sorts of activities happening all over the mountain. Between the ariel ski jumps, DJ's and bands on the mountain, to the two different Nastar courses, and after-parties, every inch of the mountain was bursting with activity. Then there were the packed A-Frames (cafeteria) and Taverna (table service). 

That died over the years as skier visits declined. Families stopped driving past the Catskills and Pocono's, busses stopped coming in from NYC and Philly. 

Now it's not unlike other small regional ski areas that are little more than a place to go ski and then head home. Don't get me wrong, we enjoy the place. It also has the best skiing by far in the region. It just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## tirolski

First time I went was at night years ago after getting a replacement pair of brand new Yolkls cause the first pair was heisted at Song.
Friend I worked with me took after work, as his brother who lives near there was a pass holder.
They took me down one of the trails and there were sparks flying from runnin over some rocks.
Didn’t hurt the skiis much other than a couple scratches. 
It early in the ski year and fun.


----------



## Scrundy

Within a good snow year, Greek has a little of everything and a lot of acres. Best in CNY as far as variety, but on a bad snow year it gets old fast. As a night skier, when fully open Greek has the best terrain and acres around also. That being said I find myself heading to Elk early season because they can really lay it down, but would much rather be at Greek.


----------



## Emily

We don't do nearly enough night skiing, but the "Yellow Chair" is a blast at night.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> There were all sorts of activities happening all over the mountain. Between the ariel ski jumps, DJ's and bands on the mountain, to the two different Nastar courses, and after-parties, every inch of the mountain was bursting with activity. Then there were the packed A-Frames (cafeteria) and Taverna (table service).


That was Gordie and Monique


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> That died over the years as skier visits declined. Families stopped driving past the Catskills and Pocono's, busses stopped coming in from NYC and Philly.


Busses stopped in what, late 80's? Why do you think that is?


----------



## Tjf1967

Progress. Access to information. Roads improved. Buses improved. You could get to the bigger mountains faster. Cheaper flights.


----------



## MarzNC

Tjf1967 said:


> Progress. Access to information. Roads improved. Buses improved. You could get to the bigger mountains faster. Cheaper flights.


Same reason the "snow trains" to the Berkshires stopped before the 1960s.

Looks like day trip buses still exist to ski areas within 2-3 hours of NYC. Windham lists transportation options by bus and train, presumably more for overnight guests.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> That was Gordie and Monique



Speaking of which... I know that Gordie passed away about ten years ago, but is Monique still around? I believe they used to live on South Hill Road.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Speaking of which... I know that Gordie passed away about ten years ago, but is Monique still around? I believe they used to live on South Hill Road.


No, sadly she passed not all that long ago. 
I'm very good friends with her son Boo. In fact, he and I, along with some other friends, celebrated Labor Day yesterday up on the mountain.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> No, sadly she passed not all that long ago.
> I'm very good friends with her son Boo. In fact, he and I, along with some other friends, celebrated Labor Day yesterday up on the mountain.



I'm so sorry to hear that Monique is gone. What an amazing family that contributed so much to the area! What is Boo up to? I heard that Grant moved out west, and I believe he and his family lived in Canada for a bit. I believe Gordie was Canadian.


----------



## Cornhead

Ripitz said:


> Old school


Do you mean old lifts? Then yes, Greek's charm cup overflowith.?

But seriously, Greek is pretty good. Has some nice offpiste stuff, which is lacking at Elk. They've made huge improvements on the snow making front. Actually opened with 3 trails last year. That's a big plus over the usual single WROD at opening. I don't think they get the lake snow they used to, but no one does. I don't know how Snow Ridge stays open now. Only one day there the last 2 seasons, but we have been hitting McCauley more often


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> What an amazing family that contributed so much to the area!


So true. Under Gordie we had a world class ski school, Monique was in with the crew that started the ISKINY thing, and so much more.


Emily said:


> What is Boo up to?


The man, the myth, the legend. Nobody can press em like Boo does. He's an intracule part of our weekend shenanigans, wouldn't be the same without him.


Emily said:


> Grant moved out west


Yep, and he's still coaching. Scroll down to see about him.




__





About Us – Calgary Alpine







www.calgaryalpine.com





Here's Cole, Grants son. Lets say the boy can ski.








Cole Richardson’s 2020 Season Edit Is Nothing But Fire


Cole Richardson is just 19, but you wouldn’t know that from simply watching the kid ski. Belying his age, he puts massive turns down lines many of us...




www.tetongravity.com





Here's Grants daughter, Britt. Britt is following in her Uncle Boo's footsteps, she ain't scared of speed. 









Canmore's Britt Richardson soaking in national team experience


“I think that it’s definitely the best thing for me right now. It’s a super cool; all these girls are racing world cup and just being able to ski with them on the hill and workout with them and be around them and watch their video has been helpful for me.”




www.rmotoday.com


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee, thank you for taking the time to assemble that post. What an amazing family, and Grant's son and daughter seem to be keeping the skiing gene alive. I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Campgottagopee, thank you for taking the time to assemble that post. What an amazing family, and Grant's son and daughter seem to be keeping the skiing gene alive. I'm a bit jealous.


Saved the best for last. Here's Boo's son. This kid was such a strong skier but was tragically killed in a cliff diving accident. It's hard to talk about, breaks my heart, but Eric needs to be remembered as a chip off the old block. Like his father, fear isn't in his vocabulary. Ski in Peace my young buck.


----------



## Emily

I had no idea Eric was that good on skis. We heard about the accident, but never really knew Eric. It looks like the footage was shot at Timberline Oregon.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hollenbecks Cider Mill opens 9/25
Getting close


----------



## Emily

RFID Technology





__





Go Pass - Greek Peak Mountain Resort %


The Greek Peak Go Pass is a RFID card that provides guests access to the chairlifts. A gate replaces the ticket checker's responsibility of ensuring access to the chairlift which frees up the ticket checker to focus on the guest experience.



www.greekpeak.net


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak opens scenic 13k sq ft wedding venue (photos) - X101 Always Classic


Local News here on WXHC.com is brought to you by: It took little time for Greek Peak to finish a new 13,000 square-foot wedding venue, located behind Hope Lake Lodge.[Read More...]




wxhc.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

It had to be so cool for Big Al (he truly is an intimidating man), and Wes for this to be the first wedding in that new Wedding Barn. That place is bangin'.


----------



## Emily

Thanks for sharing the pictures. It looks like a first class facility.


----------



## gorgonzola

Good for them! One thing you can never say is Al didn't think big and have dreams of grandeur!


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> Good for them! One thing you can never say is Al didn't think big and have dreams of grandeur!


It has to be a good feeling for him to see his dreams become reality. CNY, the Valley, and the NY ski industry owes him as he truly made shit happen.


----------



## Harvey

I appreciate the effort made by Dougski:









Greek Peak Trail Map, Vertical Drop, Stats and Profile


Our profile of the ski resort in Virgil, NY.




nyskiblog.com





I was wondering if anyone is willing to give a few paragraphs on each of the various lift pods? Also if anyone knows the total trail miles that would be helpful.


----------



## Harvey

This site has GP uphill at 7108/hour:





__





Ski lifts Greek Peak - cable cars Greek Peak - lifts Greek Peak


All ski lifts at the ski resort Greek Peak, Total capacity, New ski lifts, Chairlift (6), People mover (2), Sunkid Moving Carpet (1)




www.skiresort.info





Numbers looks realistic? Any chairs missing?

Liftblog has it at 8225:









Greek Peak, NY


Click on a lift’s name for pictures. View in fullscreen↗




liftblog.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Seems accurate to me
All lifts are there


----------



## DHA

The number of lifts is correct. No idea about how they know the number of people loaded per hour. I'd guess its optimistic.
I glanced at the list of resorts in NY... Many that have been closed for a long time, are listed as temporarily closed... like Scotch Mountain... and Schu-maker are listed but without info. These places have been closed for a generation of sking.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> No idea about how they know the number of people loaded per hour


Math


----------



## DHA

Campgottagopee said:


> Math


Math yeah, but the math is based on original and optimistic specifications, which I doubt have ever been verified. The same is probably true for all the resorts listed at that site. Nevertheless, Greek is a special case, those who work the hill, we know the lifts. The numbers are optimistic. 

"Visions" Quad, the newest, at about 10 years old, is a refurbished system. It hasn't run consistently at full speed since the day it was installed. Depending on who's talking, the reason is either because management is saving electricity or because the moving loading ramp is a poorly timed kludge, which either runs to fast or too slow for easiest loading. Whatever the reason watch both Chair 1 and Visions, and you'll understand why it's a employee standing joke that the old Chair 1 runs at about the same speed as the new supposedly higher speed quad. 

As for the rest, they were installed 40-60 years ago. The oldest, 60 year old Chair 2, refurbished 20+ years ago, may be running _faster_ than original speed, but who knows? Then there is the 40 year old backside triple, whose motor is both problematic and perhaps the slowest triple chair I've ever ridden. Chairs 1, 3 and 4 were installed about 50 years ago. They are well engineered Halls, well maintained, but nobody knows if they are running at original speed. 

The bottom line is that Greek's mostly antique lift system is well maintained, but its also slow.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> The bottom line is that Greek's mostly antique lift system is well maintained, but its also slow.


Slow lifts and long skis, baby


----------



## Campgottagopee

All the ski areas that I follow on Insta have pics of their hill covered in snow except for Greek Peak. In case anyone is wondering, yes, we too are covered in a blanket of snow.


----------



## Brownski

Not for nothin but you do a better job of promoting Greek than Greek does. They should put you on the payroll, or at last steal your material.

Also, thank you for doing it. I don't think I ever would have made the drive if it weren't for you.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> I don't think I ever would have made the drive if it weren't for you.


+1


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Brownski said:


> Not for nothin but you do a better job of promoting Greek than Greek does. They should put you on the payroll, or at last steal your material.


The same can be said about Harv and Plattekill.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> They should put you on the payroll


I have enough problems!! LOL

Thanks tho --- I'm a homer, like Harv. Can't be helped. lol


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> The same can be said about Harv and Plattekill.


If it makes you feel any better I was on payroll for eight years and they do steal my material all the time. It's not really stealing because I don't mind.

I see NYSB as a way to share enthusiasm about all of NY and most of VT.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm a homer, like Harv. Can't be helped. lol


Camp, yer actually from the other side of town than Homer, just saying.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> All the ski areas that I follow on Insta have pics of their hill covered in snow except for Greek Peak. In case anyone is wondering, yes, we too are covered in a blanket of snow.


Coincidence? On Insta tonight....lol 
Good for them. Better late than never.
Party is almost here. First weekend in Dec is target opening. Of course it all depends on the weather.


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> Coincidence? On Insta tonight....lol


Your work is never done. How’s Pro doing? Is he gonna stick his head up here again at some point?


----------



## Big D

These "Go Pass" RFID Gate systems are the #1 top rated, most reliable and efficient units money can buy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Your work is never done. How’s Pro doing? Is he gonna stick his head up here again at some point?


Lol 
Pro's doing good. I'm surprised he hasn't been around yet. He should be soon. I'm sure they must be closing up now.


----------



## Campgottagopee

https://cortlandstandard.net/2021/11/17/starting-the-season/?


----------



## wonderpony

It's showtime!


----------



## wonderpony

What a joy it is to check the webcam and see the lights on and a snow gun on!


----------



## ScottySkis

K sold Greek snow making equipment they use it now:
Our new HKD Rangers that we purchased from Killington!? We converted them over to fit our snowmaking system and replaced all the nozzles. We currently have 24 Rangers lined up on Alpha, along with five fan guns. We’re creating more snow & faster because we can’t wait to see you all!❄️ Tentative opening day, as of right now, is Friday, December 3rd. *WEATHER DEPENDENT* please follow us on social for updates on opening day, as this date is subject to change at any point in time.


----------



## Campgottagopee

They shouldn't have any problems being open by Friday. We have a little snow, it's cold, and the hill is lit up. Snowmaking improvements are very apparent.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> They shouldn't have any problems being open by Friday. We have a little snow, it's cold, and the hill is lit up. Snowmaking improvements are very apparent.


Yup. 
How was camp, Camp?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Yup.
> How was camp, Camp?


Glorious


----------



## Campgottagopee

Telling
Hard to find people who want to work


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Telling
> Hard to find people who want to work
> 
> View attachment 11150


1000k isn’t enough


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> 1000k isn’t enough


Huh?
1k = 1000. 
1000k = 1000 thousand = 1 million.

Ya must have high standards JW.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> Huh?
> 1k = 1000.
> 1000k = 1000 thousand = 1 million.
> 
> Ya must have high standards JW.


Oops


----------



## Campgottagopee

No doubt
It's hard AF work
If I was 19? Why not.


----------



## jasonwx

Just saying you can work for Amazon for the same money and not freeze Ute arse off


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Just saying you can work for Amazon for the same money and not freeze Ute arse off


Amazon won't make a man out of you tho


----------



## Emily

Being a snowmaker is one tough job! Nothing like playing with water in zero degrees at 2AM for $15 an hour, no benefits, and about a four month job at most. I give these men and ladies a lot of credit and appreciation.


----------



## wonderpony

GP is holding to their Friday opening.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

EMSC (formerly of Horseheads) provides additional GP commentary.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> EMSC


Seems a bit cranky --- LOL
GP will be the first to open in CNY, as usual. Stand down EMSC


----------



## Emily

jamesdeluxe said:


> EMSC


I think part of the challenge of what the author expressed is that the gaps in snow piles being referenced may simply be the result of the hydrant spacing. Short of splicing hoses, not much can be done with the distance between hydrants unless they add more, which in turn may require an upgrade in pumps and compressors. 

I'm thankful that they were able to make snow on multiple trails, which is a result of the snowmaking improvements.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> I think part of the challenge of what the author expressed is that the gaps in snow piles being referenced may simply be the result of the hydrant spacing. Short of splicing hoses, not much can be done with the distance between hydrants unless they add more, which in turn may require an upgrade in pumps and compressors.
> 
> I'm thankful that they were able to make snow on multiple trails, which is a result of the snowmaking improvements.


It will be pushed out
Easy peasy 
Coverage should be good tomorrow
As with most ski areas this year, people wanting to work will be their biggest issue.


----------



## wonderpony

According to the snow phone, the bunny slope and Fields/Stoic will be open on Friday (tomorrow). They add Karyatis/Platonic and Odyssey on Saturday.


----------



## Emily

According to Ski NY:

*Greek Peak, Virgil: *Greek Peak is pushing forward on the technology front with their implementation of an RFID ticketing system called “Go Pass” which is an RFID card that will replace a traditional pass and ticket. It features a reloadable card that will allow skiers and riders to bypass the line and head to the lift. Greek Peak has been working on construction of a new campground as well as a new upscale wedding venue too called “The Lookout at Hope Lake”. They have also improved the parking lot and added $100K of snowmaking improvements on their Poseidon Trail. Find out more at greekpeak.net.


----------



## Brownski

Emily said:


> Short of splicing hoses, not much can be done with the distance between hydrants unless


By splicing do you mean, plugging a male nozzle into a female? Because that’s all they have to do. If that was the issue, they would just attach two hoses together. Im sure they have a plan, like Camp said.


----------



## Emily

Brownski said:


> By splicing do you mean, plugging a male nozzle into a female? Because that’s all they have to do. If that was the issue, they would just attach two hoses together. Im sure they have a plan, like Camp said.



Yes, that was what I was referring to. I just don't know how much air/water capacity they have to do that. One of the challenges we've noticed over the past few seasons is that they tend to blow massive piles of snow and then groom them out before the moisture can dissipate. Those mounds are rarely left to drain, so the groomed mush becomes rock-solid after it freezes--sort of like when we skied the Poconos decades ago. My guess is that it is a labor issue, as nobody wants to work anymore, so they are left with a skeletal staff.


----------



## Harvey

wonderpony said:


> According to the snow phone, the bunny slope and Fields/Stoic will be open on Friday (tomorrow). They add Karyatis/Platonic and Odyssey on Saturday.



Does it look realistic to add terrain for the weekend? Anything new wouldn't have been rained on.





I got MAYBE one day to ski this weekend and GP is not THAT much farther from me then Belle (or really Plattekill but hey).


----------



## Emily

Did anybody ski today????


----------



## wonderpony

Emily said:


> Did anybody ski today????


Trapped at work, checking the webcam.


----------



## Harvey

wonderpony said:


> Trapped at work, checking the webcam.


How was it?! ?


----------



## wonderpony

It looked like people were having fun. I always start slow, on the bunny slope. I am not sure there is enough snow to ski from the bunny slope to the quad, but that's a minor inconvenience. They are blowing snow again. 

I just called the hotline. "Machine groomed thin cover." I haven't heard that before.

I will probably still go over and check it out. But, I am only half an hour away. I need to pick up my pass, anyhow.


----------



## Big D

Made it up to Greek yesterday - Friday 12/3/2021. Machine made coverage was solid on Elysian Fields/Stoic and Alpha slope. They say very little additional snowmaking is needed to open Karyatis and Odyssey. Plan on going back up on Sunday. And when you pickup your season pass/RFID card you have to pay $5 for the RFID Card.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Big D said:


> . And when you pickup your season pass/RFID card you have to pay $5 for the RFID Card.


Seriously?? 5 bucks??? LOL 
That's nuts


----------



## Big D

Campgottagopee said:


> Seriously?? 5 bucks??? LOL
> That's nuts


The $5 charge seems widespread for the reusable RFID card... I remember being charged $5 at Windham, Sugarbush and Killington


----------



## MarzNC

Campgottagopee said:


> Seriously?? 5 bucks??? LOL
> That's nuts


That's normal. Was very annoying to have to pay $5 at a destination resort with RFID when I started using the MCP. Alta gives out a new special MCP RFID card every season for free.

When going back year after year, can use the same RFID card forever. I'm keeping the ones I have from Wachusett and Jiminy Peak.


----------



## wonderpony

Nice first day.


----------



## Emily

Are you saying that when you pick up your season pass that you paid for in the spring they are charging you another $5? We’ve experienced that charge at other ski areas who use RFID cards, but that was for day tickets, a one-time charge, and disclosed upfront.


----------



## wonderpony

Emily said:


> Are you saying that when you pick up your season pass that you paid for in the spring they are charging you another $5? We’ve experienced that charge at other ski areas who use RFID cards, but that was for day tickets, a one-time charge, and disclosed upfront.


Yes. They installed the RFID readers after I bought my pass.


----------



## Emily

wonderpony said:


> Yes. They installed the RFID readers after I bought my pass.



That's a little hokey! Maybe we'll just tell them that we simply want the season passes that we purchased and paid for in the spring without the RFID. HaHa!


----------



## Campgottagopee

We were signing the snowmobile trail today. Snowmaking on chair 5 is in progress and looking good.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> We were signing the snowmobile trail today. Snowmaking on chair 5 is in progress and looking good.



Wow! They are being very aggressive this year. I hope that Mother Nature plays nice this season.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Seriously?? 5 bucks??? LOL
> That's nuts


Yes, it is nuts when you've already spent $595 for access to the lifts. Nothing says thank you for your decades of continuous support than weaseling another five bucks out of you just to use your pass. 

Doesn't ORDA give you your first RFID card free? Outclassed by the DMV?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Yes, it is nuts when you've already spent $595 for access to the lifts. Nothing says thank you for your decades of continuous support than weaseling another five bucks out of you just to use your pass.
> 
> Doesn't ORDA give you your first RFID card free? Outclassed by the DMV?


I thought the same but it seems as though it's the norm? 
If it were up to me I would've absorbed the 5 this year just so I didn't have to listen to people whine about it. Bunch of the crew was out Friday and none of them said anything about it to me.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Wow! They are being very aggressive this year. I hope that Mother Nature plays nice this season.


They were burying the lines so it looks like they'll make it.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> I thought the same but it seems as though it's the norm?
> If it were up to me I would've absorbed the 5 this year just so I didn't have to listen to people whine about it. Bunch of the crew was out Friday and none of them said anything about it to me.


You should be happy to give them more money for something you've already paid for...homer. I guess it's to be expected from people who add a fictitious "resort tax" to their fee.


----------



## Cornhead

Greek was good today, loose granular, flat light, three ways down, Odyssey, Fields, and Kway. All skied similarly.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> You should be happy to give them more money for something you've already paid for...homer. I guess it's to be expected from people who add a fictitious "resort tax" to their fee.


Dude, what? 
I was agreeing with you and simply pointed out that we were both wrong.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Greek was good today, loose granular, flat light, three ways down, Odyssey, Fields, and Kway. All skied similarly.


Nice 
I was up to today too. Looking for deer. Saw nothing but birds and squirrels..... lol


----------



## Cornhead

A little bleak for almost Christmas. What was there skied ok, pretty soft and edgeable, for the most part. Skied from opening till about 10, that was plenty for me. Hot Buns were a big plus today, most seats glazed with a thin coating of ice. Rained off and on, mostly on.



No, that's not a dirt road, it's the trail over the top to Odyssey.



Odyssey itself still good coverage.



Odyssey



Looking down Fields





Fields from Karyatis, dreaming of powder and bumps on what is now, well, still a field.




Karyatis was thin up top, but the middle here, and the bottom, had good coverage.


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 11375
> No, that's not a dirt road, it's the trail over the top to Odyssey.


Looks to be color-coded it so ya know which slots to stay in. 
Kinda like the green, blue, black for the progressively steeper trails.
Letitsnow.


----------



## DHA

It was my first day out on the shortee teaching skis and the Snowmaking was blasting on the runs that are open: Alpha, Odyssey, Elysian Fields/Stoic, Karriatas/Meadows/Lower Platonic. Greek has stepped up the snowmaking, lots of guns were blasting. Conditions were improving as the day went on, but as you'd expect after yesterday's rain: thin, groomed frozen granular and wet under the snowmakers. They are going to be open this week all day, no night skiing.


----------



## tirolski

DHA said:


> It was my first day out on the shortee teaching skis ...View attachment 11432View attachment 11436


Ya shouldn’t have to sand any burs off yer bottoms.
Looks like the grit might be a bit too coarse though.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> Greek has stepped up the snowmaking


My understanding is that continued snowmaking improvements is goal #1 for the next few years.


----------



## DHA

The shortees are going to get 


tirolski said:


> Ya shouldn’t have to sand any burs off yer bottoms.
> Looks like the grit might be a bit too coarse though.


Heading back there today. Temps were in the teens overnight, so there should be much better conditions. If only the rain would just stay away.


----------



## DHA

Much better today. While the snow was hard everywhere, and chunky in spots, cover was much better. Olympian's snowmakers were off, it was groomed hard and fast, and is ready for the race program. Olympian had the best conditions on the hill. Skier's left of Elysian Fields has about 2 feet groomed frozen granular that softened up a bit in the afternoon.Skier's right is still bare. Karyatis was actually nice for the beginners who stayed away from the snowmakers. There were plenty of face plants for those who didn't. Stoic and lower Pollex were groomed to chunky monkey rough. The East Meadow cross over is OK, but still needs more snow. As I left at 4:30, temperatures were below freezing again and the guns were going on Trojan, Alpha and other trails. I'd expect/hope Chair 4 to be running for this weekend. I didn't see any snowmaking activity on any of the upper trails served by Chair 2 (not a surprise at all). No idea what is going on off Chair 5. Things are looking up.


----------



## DHA

Still better today. No additional trails open, but cover is better and softer. Today was like skiing out west: extremely low humidity, blue skies, temperatures hovering between 30 and 35 all afternoon, but no wind. Despite the temp, snowmaking continues on closed trails: Iliad, Trojan, the Boardwalk beginner area, and trails served by Chair 5 and on connector trails to and from. There are more snow-guns being deployed at once than I've ever seen. Its a shame temps aren't 10 degrees colder, making snow near freezing has got to be pretty inefficient.


----------



## DHA

And they are now offering bonuses to snowmaking staff for working above a certain number of hours.


----------



## DHA

This morning it's snowing but no Greek for me. You will find me at the local Auburn Wegmans shopping for Christmas !

FYI, tomorrow is $10.00 day. They ought to have a great day. As for me I may stay far, far away. Too many people with bindings and skis that haven't been checked for 20 years, skiing like mad crazy people who can't remember how to stop! My advice to everyone bringing a new skier, and anyone whose restarting after many years off is this: Please, Please, Please: 
1. Get them to rent the nice modern short shaped skis and warm comfy boots. They will ski better, be comfier and safer. 
2. Make sure they have they wear non-cotton, preferably synthetic, thinner socks and have nothing else inside the boots. 
3. Talk them into a LESSON! This will retain your sanity and gives you an hour and a half to actually ski. 
They will have more fun. They are more likely to want to go again and are less likely to end up taking a ride on the Ski Patrol sled.

Otherwise, "$10 day" is a fun day for the rest of us to watch idiots crash and burn on old equipment dressed in an assortment of "athletic-wear".


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> Its a shame temps aren't 10 degrees colder, making snow near freezing has got to be pretty inefficient.


Greek uses Snowmax, and has done so since the 80's when I used to make snow there. It's a natural bacteria that actually raises the freezing point therefore producing snow at marginal temps. 






Product - Snomax







www.snomax.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> Otherwise, "$10 day" is a fun day for the rest of us to watch idiots crash and burn on old equipment dressed in an assortment of "athletic-wear".


Do you remember when it was free? Talk about a shit-show, but very entertaining. 
That said, they certainly brought in an enormous amount of food for the food pantry in Virgil. I said free, but all you had to do was bring in any canned good in return for a lift ticket.


----------



## wonderpony

> Too many people with bindings and skis that haven't been checked for 20 years, skiing like mad crazy people who can't remember how to stop!


This is so true! I have seen some really funky skis out there on this day. They are usually attached to someone with no helmet and an intention to ski everything all day long. The key is to get there early, get your runs in and then leave before it gets to crazy.

I thought about going tomorrow, but given the lack of trails open, I will probably stay home and just send a donation to the food pantry instead.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Greek uses Snowmax, and has done so since the 80's when I used to make snow there. It's a natural bacteria that actually raises the freezing point therefore producing snow at marginal temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product - Snomax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snomax.com


I'm told Gore is using Snowmax now too. Among OPs it is credited for a big improvement.


----------



## DHA

Harvey said:


> I'm told Gore is using Snowmax now too.


Practically every major ski operation does now. The key to snowmaking at near freezing temps is low humidity. You can still pump base snow at temps just above freezing as long as the humidity is low. Where we used to ski in Virginia, Snowmax and low humidity made skiing possible. I can't imagine how Wintergreen, Massanutten and Bryce survived without both. Yesterday was such a day at Greek. 

I saw eerie similarities between Greek Peak yesterday and skiing in Virginia 15 years ago. Not a lick of snow to be seen anywhere but the trails. Dry, bare parking lots that haven't needed a plow since February. ATVs carrying staff around. Trails of snirt. Permanently mounted tall pole snow-makers, 20 yards apart, running continuously. Water dripping from lifts and equipment, a sun deck with non-skiers drinking the afternoon away in a warm sun. Some skiers wearing sweatshirts. Sweating when walking around outside. It was weird.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I'm told Gore is using Snowmax now too. Among OPs it is credited for a big improvement.


It's interesting how snowmax was developed. I recall being told that a ski area (don't remember if I was told or not, but can't recall which area) noticed that when they made snow using water from one of their ponds it allowed them to make snow at a warmer temp vs other water sources. The result was they found this bacteria in the one pond that wasn't in any other of their sources, thus snowmax was born.


----------



## Harvey

DHA said:


> Practically every major ski operation does now.


I was told this was the first year using Snowmax for Gore.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> Greek uses Snowmax, and has done so since the 80's when I used to make snow there. It's a natural bacteria that actually raises the freezing point therefore producing snow at marginal temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product - Snomax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snomax.com



How is Snowmax actually mixed into the water? When pumping hundreds of gallons of water a minute, doesn't the Snowmax get diluted? I picture it as a liquid, or is it a powder?


----------



## DHA

Emily said:


> How is Snowmax actually mixed into the water? When pumping hundreds of gallons of water a minute, doesn't the Snowmax get diluted? I picture it as a liquid, or is it a powder?







__





Injection systems - Snomax







www.snomax.com








__





FAQ - Snomax







www.snomax.com





Everything you want to know about snowmax systems. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> How is Snowmax actually mixed into the water? When pumping hundreds of gallons of water a minute, doesn't the Snowmax get diluted? I picture it as a liquid, or is it a powder?


There are tanks in the pumphouse that hold snowmax. From there it gets mixed into the water. I'm sure it's some mathematical equation, parts per thousand or something like that.


----------



## tirolski

Snowmax has an early connection in The Upstate with Kodak.
More stuff here.








SNOMAX & ICEMAX NEW product catalog


Products, information, components




issuu.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Looking like chair 4&5 for the weekend.
Snowmaking improvements
Proof is in the pudding, POW.


----------



## gorgonzola

It was nice to get an alert for some LE this morning, I can't seem to connect to the webcam though. Hopefully the machine cranks up soon for a Kennedy SF/GP day!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> It's interesting how snowmax was developed. I recall being told that a ski area (don't remember if I was told or not, but can't recall which area) noticed that when they made snow using water from one of their ponds it allowed them to make snow at a warmer temp vs other water sources. The result was they found this bacteria in the one pond that wasn't in any other of their sources, thus snowmax was born.


Close Camp. 
When they scaled it up they may have used ponds but most likely fermenters which are just more controllable ponds.
Folks noticed some of the same species were hit by frosts at higher temps than others and then attributed this phenomenon to bacteria.
They screened for Ice-Nucleating Activity and found bacteria mainly in non-coniferous "non-“pine” plants that got hit at a higher temperature by frosts.
Folks kept running with it to figure out how the little buggers do it. The rest is history.

This article's abstract is from Dec 1978.


https://journals.asm.org/doi/10.1128/aem.36.6.831-838.1978


Here’s some more old stuff bout it. Ya got the geek in me coming out again in da greek peak thread.
One from 1974


https://journals.asm.org/doi/full/10.1128/am.28.3.456-459.1974


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Looking like chair 4&5 for the weekend.
> Snowmaking improvements
> Proof is in the pudding, POW.


If true that would be great, always thought that’s the direction they should be taken, hell I’d be happy with just chair 4. Thinking I’ll make it up this weekend for first outing with my daughter. 
Can’t wait till night skiing kicks in.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Can’t wait till night skiing kicks in.


I believe that starts on Sunday
Better call to confirm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Should be good out there today. Got 2 tree four inches of LE out there


----------



## wonderpony

I snuck an hour in this morning. It's not bad, considering what we have had for weather. The bunny slope was lovely, as was Karyaritis. Meadow/Platonic (I never know which is which.) Was snirt and skied off ice, surrounded by some nice snow. Stoic also had some skied off patches.

We need a bunch of days of two tree inches to cover up some snirt and grass. I am very glad that I went, however.


----------



## Scrundy

Damage report anyone?


----------



## Campgottagopee

They're still open and making snow whenever they can.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> They're still open and making snow whenever they can.


Nice damage report. They're grooming grass on Iliad, guess that 4" was a bit of an exaggeration. Freezing rain today and tonight, yay


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hey asshole
It rained all of Xmas day, what would you expect?
Click it and I think you may find a different view




__





Current Conditions and Webcams at Greek Peak Mountain


Watch our property webcams and check our site for current ski, ride, trail and snow conditions at Greek Peak Mountain in Cortland, NY



www.greekpeak.net


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Relax Goonie, pic was day after Christmas


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Teledork




----------



## Campgottagopee

Powder day today....lol


----------



## wonderpony

Trying to build up my ski legs again. Six runs down the bunny slope. I learned a while back that the best way for me to avoid the chiropractor is to start slowly.

The couple of inches we picked up over night were very helpful. It was much better than I thought it would be.

ETA: I had a great time watching the really young race kids running their drills. Even if they don't ski, they will be good skiers. Also, the CNY free ride team looked like they were having lots of fun on the little course they have set up on the side of the bunny slope, complete with blue lines to help with sighting.


----------



## wonderpony

Foggy spring skiing in December.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice! 
How were the crowds today?


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Nice!
> How were the crowds today?


Sparse. It was mostly race kids. Things were picking up when I left at 11:30, though.


----------



## Emily

wonderpony said:


> Sparse. It was mostly race kids. Things were picking up when I left at 11:30, though.



We had a late start today (skied from about 10:30 until 2:00). It was dead and depressing for a holiday week. What's even more depressing is the weather forecast.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Don't give up hope


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Don't give up hope


Never. I imagine I will go and dodge the mud tomorrow. The next few days are not looking great. I will go jogging and get caught up on stoopid adulting stuff at home. Low of 14 Sunday night and a bunch of good snow making nights after that. AND, I am off through January 10. Bring on winter!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Never. I imagine I will go and dodge the mud tomorrow. The next few days are not looking great. I will go jogging and get caught up on stoopid adulting stuff at home. Low of 14 Sunday night and a bunch of good snow making nights after that. AND, I am off through January 10. Bring on winter!


RT ON!!!
I'm off for a long weekend myself. Think I'll take the ol smoke pole out looking for the ever so elusive whitetail slammer!


----------



## Scrundy

Me and my little one skied last night. Conditions sucked but can’t expect more than that… at least we skied. Monday was not anything to bark about either. 
This warm weather has to go!!! 
I gots some shredding to do!!!


----------



## Big D

Pic of Illiad on Friday 12/31/2021. A little foggy. Sking was quite good considering the extended warm spell.


----------



## wonderpony

Well, Camp? What's the word from around the fire? Has GP recovered from the craptastic weather? Are they still blowing snow? The webcam is down and I can't see what's up.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Well, Camp? What's the word from around the fire? Has GP recovered from the craptastic weather? Are they still blowing snow? The webcam is down and I can't see what's up.



They were at it last night and early this AM. I would imagine they've been, and will be, making POW for as long as these temps stay cold.


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> Well, Camp? What's the word from around the fire? Has GP recovered from the craptastic weather? Are they still blowing snow? The webcam is down and I can't see what's up.


Went tonight… With the temps being great for snow making for the past two days it didn’t show,
cement hard every place. 
Love Greek but snow making lacks big time. Guns running all around but need many more guns if they want to bark with the big dogs. They have to be able to really lay it down when they can and they just have the infrastructure. I guess in time, they need some help from Mother Nature for sure.


----------



## Harvey

That's what capacity is all about. Taking advantage of small windows.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Went tonight… With the temps being great for snow making for the past two days it didn’t show,
> cement hard every place.
> Love Greek but snow making lacks big time. Guns running all around but need many more guns if they want to bark with the big dogs. They have to be able to really lay it down when they can and they just have the infrastructure. I guess in time, they need some help from Mother Nature for sure.


Surprised to hear that. Why I say that is because you can HEAR the roar of the guns way more this year than any other year before. 
I think going at night also plays into this. First chair would be different. If it actually snowed would be helpful too....lol


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> They have to be able to really lay it down when they can and they just have the infrastructure. I guess in time, they need some help from Mother Nature for sure.


Agree. This is key. They've put in some new lines and have purchased new guns, lots of them. Now they're tasked with replacing all they 50 year old pipe to bring everything up to par before anymore expansion can happen. For many reasons that's going to take time. One thing is I bet it wasn't done correctly the first time....lol 
There's a big pile of pipe by the old maintenance building ready for that chore. Every year we'll see improvement.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Surprised to hear that. Why I say that is because you can HEAR the roar of the guns way more this year than any other year before.
> I think going at night also plays into this. First chair would be different. If it actually snowed would be helpful too....lol


As far as the roar, there’s a big fan placed at top of Christy’s that is LOUD. So loud it sounds like a bearing or something is going. I’ve never seen that fan before but I guarantee it can be heard for miles. I too was surprised not to find anything soft except low on Stoic down low and under guns. As a night skier you learn to ski the edges and not much soft to be found. 
Not a snow maker but makes you wonder if they are running to much water to air mixture. With the dry cold dry we had for two days it should have been softer imho. I think a lot of it is they just don’t have enough equipment so they are spread to thin.


----------



## Cornhead

Making POW? More like making sandpaper, but kudos to the crew, they made a bunch. Weird day, only open trails first thing were Alpha and Odyssey. Can't say in all the years I've been skiing Greek, I remember that being the case. Odyssey wasn't terrible, a tad firm, dare I say a few rocks here and there, my buddy actually damaged his base on one. I guess I was lucky, pretty unavoidable when you're grooming a couple inches of base in spots.


They got Karyatis open about an hour in, Fields opened just before we left around noon. Got one run in. Both were OK. Everything, all 3 trails, should be in pretty good shape tomorrow morning. We need a storm, conditions suck for the beginning of January. Could be worse, I'm grateful I'm not a redneck snowmobiler.?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> I think a lot of it is they just don’t have enough equipment so they are spread to thin.


I think it's more of them lacking manpower. It takes a special kind person to make snow. As I've said before I made snow for one season, 7Am to 7PM. If it wasn't for my mom not letting me quit I would've been out of there. Most newbies don't make it to lunch (midnight).


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> As far as the roar, there’s a big fan placed at top of Christy’s that is LOUD. So loud it sounds like a bearing or something is going. I’ve never seen that fan before but I guarantee it can be heard for miles


Well, it definitely reaches a mile .... lol
Even my wife, while sitting in our living room could hear it.


----------



## wonderpony

I went this morning and skied the greens from the top. In some places, the snow was lovely. In other places, you had to be careful. There were some super firm places under the guns. Platonic, or whatever the green is towards the bottom is full of chunks.

Alpha was closed.

I think that screaming gun was over on Trojan.


----------



## Cornhead

Better today, looking like possibility of Trojan, and chair 5 for the weekend is there. Thankfully the temps have been a little more seasonal lately.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Could be worse, I'm grateful I'm not a redneck snowmobiler.?


Lol
I missed this. I think we're all grateful you aren't a redneck rider. With all the whining you do about a place who makes snow, I can't image what you might say about relying on natural....lol ?
Or scratching, hitting rocks on a $12,000+ sled.


----------



## Cornhead

Sounds like somebody needs a snowstorm. Maybe you could do some more drunk target practice to pass the time...YeeeeeHawwww!


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> Or scratching, hitting rocks on a $12,000+ sled.



That would make me crazy! I hate hitting rocks with the skis--even when using rock skis.


----------



## Scrundy

Cornhead said:


> Sounds like somebody needs a snowstorm. Maybe you could do some more drunk target practice to pass the time...YeeeeeHawwww!


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> That would make me crazy! I hate hitting rocks with the skis--even when using rock skis.


It's all part of it, imo.
If a person waits for perfect conditions you'd never get out. That's why we call our riding style, ditch bangin'.


----------



## Emily

Chairs 4 and 5 will be opening today, but the shuttle bus is required to access chair 5. Hopefully, they get Upper Mars open for the weekend to avoid the shuttle.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Chairs 4 and 5 will be opening today, but the shuttle bus is required to access chair 5. Hopefully, they get Upper Mars open for the weekend to avoid the shuttle.


It doesn't take much snow to open that (as you know), so hopefully what LE we get will get that open.


----------



## wonderpony

Lots of snow being made today. Tomorrow she be really nice and today wasn't bad, either.

I took a ride over to Chair 5 after I was done. There were no cars in the parking lot, but the lift was running.


----------



## Cornhead

Greek got about 2" overnight. The skiing was pretty good early, but did get firm as the day went on. Chair 4 and Trojan opened around 10:30. Chair 5 opened about an hour later. You could ski back from 5, but you had to drive or get a ride over. You couldn't take a shuttle bus ..the driver quit! I think they did find someone to drive it after I left, around one I thought about stopping ony way home for a couple runs on Mars, but I'd had enough, especially if I had to boot up, then deboot. Maybe I should practice my driving with boots on. I've driven automatics over to 5 with boots on, a little leary of attempting it with the 5 speed.






Aden and the crew clearing brush on Alcemene.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The dude quit?? Lol....would love to hear that story. God hates quitters ? 
GP is very lucky to have Ayden. That dude isn't afraid to take on anything. I hope they can keep him. He's an asset to any business.


----------



## Cornhead

No chair 4, no chair 5, chair 1 is spinning but reserved for ski patrol training, nice job Greek.


----------



## wonderpony

I got there at 9:45 and ended up in the second lot. I rode up Visions for my first run, and then rode Chair 1.

I didn't stay very long. Too many humans for too few trails. The race kids were set up on the left side of Stoic, which is already only partially open. On one run, I had to squeeze in between race training and ski patrol training. The middle of Stoic was pretty scraped off after my fourth run.

Platonic was full of rocks with two whales in the middle. It was really unfun.

Throw a few school buses full of kids into the mix, and it made for an interesting morning.

However, the sun was shining and at least I got to ski. Even if I ended up on the bunny slope, because I figured there would be good snow there, which there was.


----------



## Cornhead

Chair 5 finally loaded at 11:20.









It was good, stayed pretty uncrowded, made on run on Trojan, about 5 on Mars.


----------



## Scrundy

I spy me in 2nd pic


----------



## wonderpony

Lots of very firm corduroy, but the sun was out.

We need snow.


----------



## Emily

We didn’t ski today, but saw guns being dragged to Alchemene yesterday. It should be a good week for snowmaking. Any idea where they are currently making snow? I would have to imagine that Castor is in the mix.


----------



## wonderpony

I would guess Castor, as well. There was a lot of machinery hanging out at the end near the bunny slope.


----------



## Scrundy

Skied tonight, mountains of snow being made on Alcemene, Odyssey and Cristy’s. 4 was not running, but things are starting to happen. ?


----------



## trackbiker

I might hit Greek Peak this Saturday or Sunday. It's not blacked out this weekend on the Indy Pass and it sounds like they should have a decent amount of terrain open.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> I might hit Greek Peak this Saturday or Sunday. It's not blacked out this weekend on the Indy Pass and it sounds like they should have a decent amount of terrain open.


Only on snowmaking trails as it has yet to really snow. Bundle up, wear your long britches, gonna be a cold some-bitch out there.


----------



## rfreeman

Considering doing Sunday and Monday at Greek Peak - first time coming there - as they look to be in a pretty sweet spot for this storm. With Hope Lake Lodge sold out it seems closest lodging options are in Cortland. Before booking lodging, I wonder if any familiar with the area have any advice on which routes to GP from Cortland (or elsewhere if there would be a better place to stay) are likely to be the easiest drive in fresh snow on Monday AM. Also how susceptible is GP to lift holds in 20mph wind forecast for Mon?

Have a Forester with Blizzak winter tires


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> Considering doing Sunday and Monday at Greek Peak - first time coming there - as they look to be in a pretty sweet spot for this storm. With Hope Lake Lodge sold out it seems closest lodging options are in Cortland. Before booking lodging, I wonder if any familiar with the area have any advice on which routes to GP from Cortland (or elsewhere if there would be a better place to stay) are likely to be the easiest drive in fresh snow on Monday AM. Also how susceptible is GP to lift holds in 20mph wind forecast for Mon?
> 
> Have a Forester with Blizzak winter tires


Stay on the state roads. From Cortland take 215 to 392, those routes will have the most consistent plow traffic.
Check VRBO for condo rentals. Might be an option if the hotel is booked. There are also small cabins for rent on there that are only 1/4 mile away right on 392.


----------



## rfreeman

Thanks - appreciate the advice


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> Thanks - appreciate the advice


Here are those cabins. 
Check out this Vrbo rental:








						Cozy 1 Room Log Cabin with Bathroom near Ski Resort in Upstate New York - Virgil
					

Cabin - $113 avg/night - Virgil - Amenities include: Air conditioning, Parking, No smoking, Heater ✓ Bedrooms: 1 ✓ Sleeps: 4 ✓ Minimum stay from 2 night(s) ✓ Bookable directly online - Book vacation rental 2611995 with Vrbo.




					www.vrbo.com


----------



## rfreeman

Thanks - cabin doesn't seem to be available on such short notice - no surprise. Will book something in Cortland not far from 215 and see if my Forester and Blizzaks live up to their reputation.

Think the 5-8" called for Sun Nt will let then open much additional terrain? And how often do they have wind holds on which lifts there?


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> There are also small cabins for rent on there that are only 1/4 mile away right on 392.


Yer snowmobile cabin is close too ... it’s a ski or sled out, allegedly.


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> Thanks - cabin doesn't seem to be available on such short notice - no surprise. Will book something in Cortland not far from 215 and see if my Forester and Blizzaks live up to their reputation.
> 
> Think the 5-8" called for Sun Nt will let then open much additional terrain? And how often do they have wind holds on which lifts there?


Forester with snows = a tank 
Yes, if we get that snow more terrain will open. GP doesn't have issues with wind holds, I've never known them not to run due to winds.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Yer snowmobile cabin is close too ... it’s a ski or sled out, allegedly.


This is true. In the winter the only way there is by sled and is the only true ski in ski out property on the hill. Never for rent as we occupy it every weekend ?.
Heading up there soon to get the fire going.


----------



## abe

Coldest & windiest days I remember skiing were at Greek Peak


----------



## Campgottagopee

abe said:


> Coldest & windiest days I remember skiing were at Greek Peak


Have you ever skied at Smuggs, Whiteface, or Gore?


----------



## abe

Campgottagopee said:


> Have you ever skied at Smuggs, Whiteface, or Gore?


Not at Smuggs but Gore several times, Whiteface, first time this year over Christmas so it wasn't killer cold. It's been pretty cold at Gore when I was there before but I guess I remember Greek Peak more because one time we were there and I was a kid it was 20 below with wind chill, temp must have been 0 as well, riding up Lift 2. You don't get the below zero night skiing and snowmaking experience at Whiteface or Gore either.


----------



## Campgottagopee

abe said:


> Not at Smuggs but Gore several times, Whiteface, first time this year over Christmas so it wasn't killer cold. It's been pretty cold at Gore when I was there before but I guess I remember Greek Peak more because one time we were there and I was a kid it was 20 below with wind chill, temp must have been 0 as well, riding up Lift 2. You don't get the below zero night skiing and snowmaking experience at Whiteface or Gore either.


Good point. I too remember freezing my ass off while night skiing as a kid. Forgot all about night skiing because it's too cold out at night?


----------



## rfreeman

Waking up in Binghamton this AM and gonna wait til about 11 to hit Greek (for the first time ever) today given how cold this AM and mostly here for the fresh snow tomorrow. Booked a room for tonight at Hampton Inn in Cortland.


----------



## Campgottagopee

You can call the snow phone for conditions. They're planning on running all chairs today and they've been making pow.
800.365.7669


----------



## Teledork

Heading up there now, should be on the slopes by 10. Can’t wait!


----------



## rfreeman

Real hard pack conditions on our first three runs on main face. No bare spots at least. Iliad closed for snow making and has whales needing to be groomed out. Hoping we can find a better ski surface as we venture to other trails, otherwise this will be a fairly short day and we will come back for the fresh snow tomorrow.

Parking lot completely packed and a sheet of ice that is hazardous to walk on. But lift lines have not been bad at all. Probably 3-4 minutes on the quad. Let has been stopping a bunch though. 4x on one ride up even. Clearly the amateurs are out in force to honor MLK.


----------



## wonderpony

rfreeman said:


> Real hard pack conditions on our first three runs on main face. No bare spots at least. Iliad closed for snow making and has whales needing to be groomed out. Hoping we can find a better ski surface as we venture to other trails, otherwise this will be a fairly short day and we will come back for the fresh snow tomorrow.
> 
> Parking lot completely packed and a sheet of ice that is hazardous to walk on. But lift lines have not been bad at all. Probably 3-4 minutes on the quad. Let has been stopping a bunch though. 4x on one ride up even. Clearly the amateurs are out in force to honor MLK.


Bummer. I was debating about skiing or live yoga with my favorite teacher. I went with yoga because of the cold and what conditions were like on Monday. I am hoping to hit GP tomorrow after I can get out of my driveway.


----------



## Cornhead

Why can't Greek get the Castor Connector open with all the cold weather we've had lately? The bunny hill line stretched all the way to the quad. I took a shuttle bus to get back over to chair 5. I mean I could've huffed up to 4, or just poached the connector, but why should I have to do either.

They did blow some impressive whales on Illiad.


----------



## Scrundy

Agree, don’t think it would take much effort. Ran into same problem last weekend, I drove over. Parked next to some hop head hacking on his weed ??

Stuck to 4 and 5 today and the crowd was manageable. With this snow coming Greek should be in good shape. Now if they would only open 4 at nights like they say “it’s open”, life would really be great.


----------



## wonderpony

We got upgraded to a winter storm warning. This should help.


----------



## Cornhead

Scrundy said:


> Agree, don’t think it would take much effort. Ran into same problem last weekend, I drove over. Parked next to some hop head hacking on his weed ??


Silver Subaru? That was me taking my COVID meds. Starve a cold, stone a corona virus, isn't that how it goes? I guess colds are coronavirus, nevermind, stone everything.


----------



## Scrundy

Cornhead said:


> Silver Subaru? That was me taking my COVID meds. Starve a cold, stone a corona virus, isn't that how it goes? I guess colds are coronavirus, nevermind, stone everything.


Yeah I know, after you posted that pic I knew it was the guy token who took it. Put 2 and 2 together, I never fired up that day had to be home early and don’t drive smoked


----------



## Cornhead

Scrundy said:


> Yeah I know, after you posted that pic I knew it was the guy token who took it. Put 2 and 2 together, I never fired up that day had to be home early and don’t drive smoked


Gotta do something to kill the two hour difference from stated and actual opening. We'll be there tomorrow, hopefully the storm stays mostly snow.


----------



## Scrundy

How’d Greek make out up there?
Wet heavy base snow? I see ropes are dropping in website ?


----------



## rfreeman

It's a little heavy but truly awesome conditions. A lot more is open than shown on their website. The glades are all great. It isn't cold and there are no lines. I dont know if I have ever seen this much of a night and day improvement in all respects in a mountain experience from one day to the next with both days being weekend/holiday days. Very glad we made the trip, pending a safe drive home.

We were on the 17th chair and got 8 runs in before a long lunch break we just are finishing, as the heavy snow does tire my kids legs. And picking them back up when they fall in it tires my back.


----------



## tirolski

rfreeman said:


> I dont know if I have ever seen this much of a night and day improvement in all respects in a mountain experience from one day to the next with both days being weekend/holiday days. Very glad we made the trip, pending a safe drive home.


The little dizzy Izzy didit.


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> It's a little heavy but truly awesome conditions. A lot more is open than shown on their website. The glades are all great. It isn't cold and there are no lines. I dont know if I have ever seen this much of a night and day improvement in all respects in a mountain experience from one day to the next with both days being weekend/holiday days. Very glad we made the trip, pending a safe drive home.
> 
> We were on the 17th chair and got 8 runs in before a long lunch break we just are finishing, as the heavy snow does tire my kids legs. And picking them back up when they fall in it tires my back.


It doesn't take much snow to get things going around here. Buddy of mine told me today was the best day at GP in two years. Had to charge pretty hard in it, but he had a blast. 
We poked around on the sled for a bit too. Still a little boney for machines but still great fun to be able to poke around a bit.
More snow this week too.....braap


----------



## rfreeman

I have never seen more crowded closed runs anywhere ever. Seems like the term closed is used as a synonym for ungroomed sweetness at this place


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> I have never seen more crowded closed runs anywhere ever. Seems like the term closed is used as a synonym for ungroomed sweetness at this place


We're lucky that SP is pretty chill. The only problem is beating them to the snow!


----------



## tirolski

rfreeman said:


> I have never seen more crowded closed runs anywhere ever. Seems like the term closed is used as a synonym for ungroomed sweetness at this place


"_If the world were perfect, it wouldn’t be._”- Yogi Berra


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> It doesn't take much snow to get things going around here. Buddy of mine told me today was the best day at GP in two years. Had to charge pretty hard in it, but he had a blast.
> We poked around on the sled for a bit too. Still a little boney for machines but still great fun to be able to poke around a bit.
> More snow this week too.....braap


cool, I'd like to get into Kennedy SF one of these days


----------



## wonderpony

I do believe that we are finally going to have a ski season. ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> cool, I'd like to get into Kennedy SF one of these days


Plenty of snow up there now. Wouldn't surprise me if the groomers are out tonight.


----------



## Scrundy

It was a cold one


----------



## Harvey

rfreeman said:


> Seems like the term closed is used as a synonym for ungroomed sweetness at this place



At Gore we say "thin cover is code for good snow."


----------



## Brownski

I thought it was “thin cover is code for fun skiing”


----------



## Brownski

Serious question. How are the trees around chair 2 looking? Is it time?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Serious question. How are the trees around chair 2 looking? Is it time?


I'm sure they're skiable but most definitely could use some new snow.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm sure they're skiable but most definitely could use some new snow.






Not bad, a little thin, if they would spin 2 when they say they're going to, it'd help.


----------



## wonderpony

Chair 5 was great this morning! Super conditions, bluebird sky and pretty empty. That may have had something to do with it being 1 when I got there and a whopping 13 when I left. It's probably the best day I have had so far!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 12157
> Not bad, a little thin, if they would spin 2 when they say they're going to, it'd help.


There are a bunch of people that wish char 2 would run more often. Myself included. When I had Tuesdays off I had the place to myself, but unless it was a holiday week 2 never ran. Pissed me off!


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> There are a bunch of people that wish char 2 would run more often. Myself included. When I had Tuesdays off I had the place to myself, but unless it was a holiday week 2 never ran. Pissed me off!


There was a sign at the base of chair 5 that said they need 18 more lift attendants. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> There was a sign at the base of chair 5 that said they need 18 more lift attendants. Maybe that has something to do with it.


For sure. They aren't not opening it on purpose.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The snowmaking cliff at the top of Olympian reminds me of the 80's. It's friggin big and steep.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> For sure. They aren't not opening it on purpose.


No, but they shouldn't say they're opening it when they can't. Just be honest. In a time when no one wants to work, it isn't shocking they're having trouble getting people to stand in sub zero temps for $15/hr


----------



## DomB

Nice trees . . . .


----------



## wonderpony

The World's Best Lift Attendant was at the top of 5 today. He's the one who watches every single chair unload. He is a goldmine.


----------



## abe

Last year at Plattekill the top lifty individually waved at every single person on the chair getting off. All day. Minus a lunch break, but then he got at it again. Dedicated guy

The one top lifty at Elk was doing resistance band arm curls all day. Getting those gains in


----------



## wonderpony

Really nice conditions at chair 5 again. I got there at 10 and left at 12.

The humans sucked, though. I got cut off multiple times in the lift line, sometimes by entire groups of kids and their adults. And, then there were the people having a conference on the side Mars, who decided to stop talking and ski right into my path. (Are they really downhill skiers if they are standing still??)

I think that the school programs could use some of their travel time to teach ski etiquette. But, I guess the teachers would have to have it first.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Really nice conditions at chair 5 again. I got there at 10 and left at 12.
> 
> The humans sucked, though. I got cut off multiple times in the lift line, sometimes by entire groups of kids and their adults. And, then there were the people having a conference on the side Mars, who decided to stop talking and ski right into my path. (Are they really downhill skiers if they are standing still??)
> 
> I think that the school programs could use some of their travel time to teach ski etiquette. But, I guess the teachers would have to have it first.


That shit sucks. When I start skiing again I'll set those Lil shitheads straight. Always did before. Someone has to tell them when they're doing wrong ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> The snowmaking cliff at the top of Olympian reminds me of the 80's. It's friggin big and steep.


They've been cranking on that thing 4 days straight. Could be biggest whale ever at the top of O


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> That shit sucks. When I start skiing again I'll set those Lil shitheads straight. Always did before. Someone has to tell them when they're doing wrong ?


Kinda like the guy who blocked the lift line to yell at a kid. I almost poked him with my pole. He was complaining that the kid cut him off skiing. He cut me off on the lift line. Not quite sure that he had a right to complain....


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> The snowmaking cliff at the top of Olympian reminds me of the 80's. It's friggin big and steep.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 12191


That's not the one I'm talking about


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> Really nice conditions at chair 5 again. I got there at 10 and left at 12.
> 
> The humans sucked, though. I got cut off multiple times in the lift line, sometimes by entire groups of kids and their adults. And, then there were the people having a conference on the side Mars, who decided to stop talking and ski right into my path. (Are they really downhill skiers if they are standing still??)
> 
> I think that the school programs could use some of their travel time to teach ski etiquette. But, I guess the teachers would have to have it first.


Yes seems to be a problem this year. What gets me is the people parking in front of lift blocking people who want to get on lift. It’s like this looks like a great place to hang close to lift and I won’t have to skate far when I decide to go back up. Think they need to put out them black guides back up imho.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> That's not the one I'm talking about


Close as I wanted to get, you must mean the one a little further down, both are impressive, as is this one on Kristie's


----------



## Campgottagopee

I hear the conditions at the local Pudgies shop are excellent!


----------



## abe

I have towed a saucer sled and have considered towing skis before but we always decided in the end it sounded like a great way to bust a knee

The Amish tow rollerbladers behind their buggies here abouts and we have considered trying that too but always thought running up too fast into the back of the car was a risk.


----------



## Cornhead

Powder skis behind a sled sounds like fun, thought of that driving by fields and fields of powder near Snow Ridge.


----------



## Tjf1967

Cornhead said:


> Powder skis behind a sled sounds like fun, thought of that driving by fields and fields of powder near Snow Ridge.


It doesn't work as good as you think. Most fun is flat out skitching


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Most fun is flat out skitching


For sure 
And nobody would call the cops.


----------



## DHA

Cornhead said:


> No, but they shouldn't say they're opening it when they can't. Just be honest. In a time when no one wants to work, it isn't shocking they're having trouble getting people to stand in sub zero temps for $15/hr


Guys, please be understanding, we have had many employee call in sick over the last few weeks, and some have had to quit to assist with family who've gotten sick. All departments have been affected. Yes, it's Covid. Snowmakers, instructors, operations, hotel, and yes, even lift operators. The bottom line is that we have had days when we could not open a lift (or two) because we don't have enough staff. The bottom line is that we need people in nearly every department across the resort even if nobody calls in sick.


----------



## wonderpony

DHA said:


> Guys, please be understanding, we have had many employee call in sick over the last few weeks, and some have had to quit to assist with family who've gotten sick. All departments have been affected. Yes, it's Covid. Snowmakers, instructors, operations, hotel, and yes, even lift operators. The bottom line is that we have had days when we could not open a lift (or two) because we don't have enough staff. The bottom line is that we need people in nearly every department across the resort even if nobody calls in sick.


I figure that the snow phone says "We plan to open..." Sometimes, plans change. Like my plan to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> I figure that the snow phone says "We plan to open..." Sometimes, plans change. Like my plan to go to the grocery store.


Exactly


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Exactly


Go with the flow.


----------



## DHA

tirolski said:


> Go with the flow.


Zeus is planned to open as soon as it can be groomed too. There have been snowmakers on it for over a week and were turned on a few days ago, at long last.


----------



## DHA

Guys, please pay attention and be nice to our critical hill staff. We've got many newbies and we are all trying to help them get used to the craziness that comes with working with the outdoors and with customers for the first time in their lives. You'd be surprised with what comes with working in the cold, standing at the lift helping kids and adults for the first day, and especially standing in the cold outside for what seems like forever at a time at lifts. Then the folks pushing snowmakers around even have it tougher. At -5 degrees with a 20 mph wind. We need these folks badly in a winter that started off warm and snowless, but now has turned cold, but still with not as much natural cover as we'd like. 

What the snowmakers and hill crew have done this year is nothing short of grand. We are nearly completely open, we are skiing even on natural snow only areas like Arcadian Gate and in the woods glades. Go and have fun. Chair 2 and 5 were open last night, and will be all weekend. So have fun!!!!!


----------



## wonderpony

DHA said:


> Guys, please pay attention and be nice to our critical hill staff. We've got many newbies and we are all trying to help them get used to the craziness that comes with working with the outdoors and with customers for the first time in their lives. You'd be surprised with what comes with working in the cold, standing at the lift helping kids and adults for the first day, and especially standing in the cold outside for what seems like forever at a time at lifts. Then the folks pushing snowmakers around even have it tougher. At -5 degrees with a 20 mph wind. We need these folks badly in a winter that started off warm and snowless, but now has turned cold, but still with not as much natural cover as we'd like.
> 
> What the snowmakers and hill crew have done this year is nothing short of grand. We are nearly completely open, we are skiing even on natural snow only areas like Arcadian Gate and in the woods glades. Go and have fun. Chair 2 and 5 were open last night, and will be all weekend. So have fun!!!!!


All the lifties right now are stellar! The team at chair 5 was amazing, making sure that everyone got on and off the lift safely. One person was even counting down to let us know when to expect the chair.


----------



## wonderpony

Mixed day at chair 5 this morning. The conditions were great.

Unfortunately, someone got seriously hurt in the woods off of Mars hill. When I was riding up for my first time around 10, some non-patrol people were kicking off their skis to go help this person out. Patrol showed up en force. It took a long time to get this person out of the woods and down to the base of chair 5 to the ambulance waiting. Trying to get someone out of the woods who is injured must be super tricky. When I left at 11:30, there was a helicopter waiting in the second lot at the main lodge.

Major kudos to those random humans and our ski patrol and good vibes being sent to the person they helped.


----------



## DHA

I saw the ambulance delivering the person to the copter. Not good.


----------



## Cornhead

Yes, skied past them being attended to in the glade, prayers. Greek was absolutely stellar today, shame the cold is leaving. But snow may be on its way later in the week.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> I saw the ambulance delivering the person to the copter. Not good.


13 yo kid hit a tree. He was conscious so fingers crossed he's ok.


----------



## Joneski73

Skied GP yesterday. Mostly everything was open and all lifts running. All the trails were well groomed. The trees are starting to get some bare spots especially on the steep sections, so the upcoming storm should make for some great weekend conditions!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Joneski73 said:


> Skied GP yesterday. Mostly everything was open and all lifts running. All the trails were well groomed. The trees are starting to get some bare spots especially on the steep sections, so the upcoming storm should make for some great weekend conditions!


It will be dang good in the AM and this weekend. Daytime hours they're 100% open.


----------



## wonderpony

Did chair 4 get up and going? I was kinda sorta thinking about hanging out on Trojan today, maybe out of the wind. I left at noon after wandering around the second lot looking for my car. I wasn't paying attention to which row it was in when I parked. The problem with having a white Fit in a ski parking lot is that sometimes, it gets lost among the trucks and 4wds. 

Regardless, conditions were great!


----------



## tirolski

Listen while pushing the thing on yer key to make it beep (lock) if ya have that and the car’s it’s in the neighborhood you’ll hear it.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Listen while pushing the thing on yer key to make it beep (lock) if ya have that and the car’s it’s in the neighborhood you’ll hear it.


Well, that would have been clever! Lololol!!!!


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> Did chair 4 get up and going? I was kinda sorta thinking about hanging out on Trojan today, maybe out of the wind. I left at noon after wandering around the second lot looking for my car. I wasn't paying attention to which row it was in when I parked. The problem with having a white Fit in a ski parking lot is that sometimes, it gets lost among the trucks and 4wds.
> 
> Regardless, conditions were great!


Trojan, out of the wind, that's the funniest thing I've read all day. I think I've stood still and gone backwards on top of Trojan.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Trojan, out of the wind, that's the funniest thing I've read all day. I think I've stood still and gone backwards on top of Trojan.


I am so glad that you had a stellar day at GP.

Me, too.

I had this crazy idea that I would be protected from the wind on chair 4, as opposed to getting blasted in the open spots on 1 and Visions. I don't have facial hair, and as a 56 year old woman, I am hoping I don't get any.

Ski on young fella. I hope nobody wets your boots tomorrow. That just sucks. Sometimes, I think that the vibe changes when non-locals start showing up. They park in the road, cut people off and are often quite obnoxious. But, they keep the place open.


----------



## Cornhead

Thanks for the young fella. I've got 4 years on you. I'm officially a senior at McCauley now, I can ski weekdays for $20 instead of $25, weekends for $30 instead of $35. Gotta love those rates, unbelievable. And it's one gnarly 600ft mountain.

I like to sit sideways on chair 4 and catch either morning, or afternoon sun. That was another nice thing about the old double the quad replaced, you could sit sideways with your back to the wind, especially nice in that wide open space just before the base of Fields. Can't sit sideways on 1, there are bars in the way.

Now that I think about the boot, was probably from melting snow on the bottom of a bag above my boots, or some wise ass kids taking it in the men's room and filling it up. Either way, I think I'm back to booting up at the car, or at least taking my boots back to the car when done booting up, I'm there early usually pretty close to the lodge.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Thanks for the young fella. I've got 4 years on you. I'm officially a senior at McCauley now, I can ski weekdays for $20 instead of $25, weekends for $30 instead of $35. Gotta love those rates, unbelievable. And it's one gnarly 600ft mountain.
> 
> I like to sit sideways on chair 4 and catch either morning, or afternoon sun. That was another nice thing about the old double the quad replaced, you could sit sideways with your back to the wind, especially nice in that wide open space just before the base of Fields. Can't sit sideways on 1, there are bars in the way.


I bow in reverence to your age. You are completely entitled to be a cantankerous old man.  

And still, ski on young fella! Hopefully, we can all get to wear the 80 year old skier stickers on our helmets when we get there.


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> I bow in reverence to your age. You are completely entitled to be a cantankerous old man.
> 
> And still, ski on young fella! Hopefully, we can all get to wear the 80 year old skier stickers on our helmets when we get there.


I don't know if I'll make 80. Unless they can grow me a liver in a sheep when I need one. Between my boozing days and working with solvents for over 30 years, my liver is probably at least 80 now.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> I don't know if I'll make 80. Unless they can grow me a liver in a sheep when I need one. Between my boozing days and working with solvents for over 30 years, my liver is probably at least 80 now.


Pish posh. All the time skiing must have negated some of that.

It's not like you are sitting on your @$$ drinking beer all day. Skiing is hard.


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> Pish posh. All the time skiing must have negated some of that.


Yeah, I'm sure it does...not! Well here's to a smoother day on the hill tomorrow, gonna be brutally cold at opening, but close to 30 as a high, heatwave! 
I hear they plan on running 4 tomorrow, and working on it Monday, we shall see.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it does...not! Well here's to a smoother day on the hill tomorrow, gonna be brutally cold at opening, but close to 30 as a high, heatwave!
> I hear they plan on running 4 tomorrow, and working on it Monday, we shall see.


Thanks for the Intel on 4. After the lines on 1 and Visions, and with the cold, I had planned on a later start and going to 5 anyhow.


----------



## Camberstick

Wow, beautiful day on the hill. Groomers were perfect. Trees were decent but thin . Lift lines were long but 1 and 2 moved well enough.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm guessing but I'd say it was darn close to record attendance yesterday. Main lot was packed all the way past stavlos to the big screen. Chair 5 lot overflowing into the road, and both adventure center and hotel lots were full. In all my years here I've never seen that before. Just crazy. 
On a weekend day they need 53 employees to operate, currently they only have 56 total employees. They're trying to hire 18 lifties with no luck. I can't imagine what a management nightmare that has to be.


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm guessing but I'd say it was darn close to record attendance yesterday. Main lot was packed all the way past stavlos to the big screen. Chair 5 lot overflowing into the road, and both adventure center and hotel lots were full. In all my years here I've never seen that before. Just crazy.
> On a weekend day they need 53 employees to operate, currently they only have 56 total employees. They're trying to hire 18 lifties with no luck. I can't imagine what a management nightmare that has to be.


Somebody pointed out to me that with Toggenburg closed, people who used to ski Tog are coming to GP. That also includes the school programs. No wonder it was so nutty.


----------



## Superskisteve

I just discovered this page, wicked cool! We skied the mountain yesterday and it was our 8th time out this year. It was by far the busiest but the snow conditions was great. We got stuck at the bottom of the triple chair for a little while because of some kind of maintenance problem but the sun made it tolerable. The only downside to the day was the parking. We were part of about 10 cars that got parked in. Pretty rude but we got it figured out. Can’t wait to be back next week!


----------



## trackbiker

wonderpony said:


> Somebody pointed out to me that with Toggenburg closed, people who used to ski Tog are coming to GP. That also includes the school programs. No wonder it was so nutty.


The lift lines started getting long but the slopes were uncrowded. When I left at 12:30 there was a line to get tickets. People saw me carrying my skis to my car and were following me to get my spot.


----------



## gorgonzola

Saturday was as crowded as I've ever seen GP but the lines moved quickly. They looked worse than they were with the lack of corrals and attendants. I don't think we ever waited more than 5-7 minutes, most of the time looking at and discussing the lift mechanicals - some interesting stuff going on there. The beautiful thing about those fixed grip lifts is the slopes were never crowded, I think we were the only ones in the trees for a few runs. We said more than once that if it were Blue every inch of the place would have been tracked out by 9:15 lol. 

As an aside yesterday afternoon I was running some errands and made a stop at the local brew pub, my bartender was from 'Cuse and she was crushed that 'Tog had been closed... in other news apparently Elk had another evac as, well as Montage over the weekend ?!?!?


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> Elk had another evac as, well as Montage over the weekend ?!?!?


And so did Song


----------



## Andy_ROC

Campgottagopee said:


> And so did Song


I sat on a highspeed quad at Bristol for 25 Mins Saturday morning after it broke down. Fortunately the backup diesel drive was able to get us offloaded after a bit of troubleshooting. We were chatting on how long it might take to get us hoisted down but fortunately it didn't come to that


----------



## Campgottagopee

Andy_ROC said:


> We were chatting on how long it might take to get us hoisted down but fortunately it didn't come to that


Everyone should experience it


----------



## wonderpony

Bad weekend for lifts all around. I guess I won't complain about the multiple stops on chair 5. At least they were short.

And, no, Camp, there are some things in life that I don't need to experience.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Never been to Greek Peak. I'm gonna have to try it sometime either this season or next. Would be coming in from southeast of ROC. Also might buy the Indy Pass next year as well seeing it comes with 2 GP visits.

Anyway did GP get a lot rain or snow with the last storm?


----------



## ScottySkis

Andy_ROC said:


> Never been to Greek Peak. I'm gonna have to try it sometime either this season or next. Would be coming in from southeast of ROC. Also might buy the Indy Pass next year as well seeing it comes with 2 GP visits.
> 
> Anyway did GP get a lot rain or snow with the last storm?


Snow I hear


----------



## Campgottagopee

Andy_ROC said:


> Never been to Greek Peak. I'm gonna have to try it sometime either this season or next. Would be coming in from southeast of ROC. Also might buy the Indy Pass next year as well seeing it comes with 2 GP visits.
> 
> Anyway did GP get a lot rain or snow with the last storm?


Snow
Total 12ish


----------



## tirolski

Who’s the boarder in the powder blue bear jumper?








						Greek Peak Mountain Resort sees spike in business, following last week’s winter storm
					

Crowds of skiers, snowboarders and tubers took advantage of the fresh powder at Greek Peak Mountain resort after last week’s winter storm -- boosting business for the ski resort.




					www.wbng.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

We all know we need at least 2 new lifts. Which 2 would you like to see done, and why.

Edit to add 
I wish Sno knew enough about GP to chime in. Or maybe he can just tell us anyway. The kid has some damn good ideas and knows his shit.


----------



## wonderpony

Chair 5 for sure. Those new chairs they put on are tight for three people. It's hard to get your skis through the gap in the middle of the footrest as well. After that, maybe chair 4. Chair 2 should stay classic.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Chair 5 for sure. Those new chairs they put on are tight for three people. It's hard to get your skis through the gap in the middle of the footrest as well. After that, maybe chair 4. Chair 2 should stay classic.


I agree with 5 and 2


----------



## Joneski73

Assuming chair 3 will be replaced with the one they got from Windham, replace 5&4. Leave 2 old school.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Joneski73 said:


> Assuming chair 3 will be replaced with the one they got from Windham, replace 5&4. Leave 2 old school.


Forget about the Windham chair for a second.
Which 2 would you replace?


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> Forget about the Windham chair for a second.
> Which 2 would you replace?


Isn’t chair 3 the short beginner lift below chair 4? Don’t worry about that one. you could evacuate the whole line in about half an hour. 5 is the one that rolled back a few years ago right? So either replace it or replace all the moving parts and controls, sensors etc… And chair 4 still has that weird motor problem where it doesn’t have a slow setting? That doesn’t seem kosher at all so replace/rebuild that one.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Isn’t chair 3 the short beginner lift below chair 4? Don’t worry about that one. you could evacuate the whole line in about half an hour. 5 is the one that rolled back a few years ago right? So either replace it or replace all the moving parts and controls, sensors etc… And chair 4 still has that weird motor problem where it doesn’t have a slow setting? That doesn’t seem kosher at all so replace/rebuild that one.


Yes 
3 would be the first one I'd replace. It's the only beginner chair we have. It should be brand-new and slower that the one we have now. Currently 3 stops too much. Plus it's short and wouldn't be "too much money" to replace.
Then I'd go to 5. 5 doesn't need to be a triple either. We're only 900 vert so there's no need for high-speed or detachable anything. I'd put in a new double, but have it go to almost the top of 4. Then I'd contact NYSEG, or whomever and figure out what I needed to do to bring the Electra back into play. 
So much potential over at 5. 
All it takes is cash.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The rest of the lifts I'd simply update.
2 should never change, but, she deserves to shine like a new penny. Too much history and love for that chair to let it go. 
All it takes is cash.


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> 2 should never change,


I think that’s the one thing everybody would agree on. What’s the word on the Windham lift anyway? I rode it over there and it was in great shape- at least before it was removed and transported. To me it seems like it ought to o be able to replace either 4 or 5


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Yes
> 3 would be the first one I'd replace. It's the only beginner chair we have. It should be brand-new and slower that the one we have now. Currently 3 stops too much. Plus it's short and wouldn't be "too much money" to replace.
> Then I'd go to 5. 5 doesn't need to be a triple either. We're only 900 vert so there's no need for high-speed or detachable anything. I'd put in a new double, but have it go to almost the top of 4. Then I'd contact NYSEG, or whomever and figure out what I needed to do to bring the Electra back into play.
> So much potential over at 5.
> All it takes is cash.


What is the Electra?


----------



## Emily

wonderpony said:


> What is the Electra?


Electra was a trail that ran under the power line off of chair 4.


----------



## Emily

I would replace chair 1 with a high speed quad or six pack and relocate Visions to chair 4.

Chair 2 has some historic value and I believe the mechanicals were replaced not that long ago. It could use some sprucing up. Personally, I’d like to see this chair restored to its original path so that you could once again ski Atlas top to bottom.

In terms of chair 5, it is the newest of the Hall lifts, but has been problematic. That would be my second lift to replace.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I can't see high-speed. Couldn't justify the added cost for only 900 vert.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I think that’s the one thing everybody would agree on. What’s the word on the Windham lift anyway? I rode it over there and it was in great shape- at least before it was removed and transported. To me it seems like it ought to o be able to replace either 4 or 5


I haven't heard what the plan is for the Windham chair. If it does replace 3, then my choice of new chairs would be 5 and 4.


----------



## gorgonzola

We had a lot of discussions on lifts Saturday. Agree on #2, don't know enough about #3 to comment. The consensus was replace #4 and/or #5 with fixed grip quads to accommodate the numbers you would hope be attainable and still keep the skier experience.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> What is the Electra?


Sometimes also known as a deuce and a quarter.
They’re nice big old boats on the road. Kept a soft top one in the garage years ago.
Wasn’t mine but drove it when we went strawberry picking once with it with the top down. Beautiful day.








Deuce and a Quarter: Buick Electra 225 high school memory


The Pick of the Day is a 1966 Buick Electra 225, known by its fans as a Deuce and a Quarter, with very low mileage and in clean, preserved condition



journal.classiccars.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> We had a lot of discussions on lifts Saturday. Agree on #2, don't know enough about #3 to comment. The consensus was replace #4 and/or #5 with fixed grip quads to accommodate the numbers you would hope be attainable and still keep the skier experience.


I'm not certain on quads. I think it would overcrowd the hill as well as stop more due to have 4 morons trying to get on the lift instead of just 2 morons ---- lol
Then there's still the issue of staffing. We can have all the new lifts in the world but if nobody is there to work? Let's face it, the ski industry is brutally challenging right now.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> I can't see high-speed. Couldn't justify the added cost for only 900 vert.



I'm thinking from both a staffing and marketing standpoint. A HSQ that replaced 1A and Visions would cut staffing in half. HSQ's are also good for marking. Customers coming from NYC and Philly all drive by ski areas that have high speed lifts.

Heck, Holiday Valley installed a HSQ to replace their Yodeler lift this summer, and their vertical is a fraction of Greek Peak's.


----------



## Emily

Brownski said:


> I think that’s the one thing everybody would agree on. What’s the word on the Windham lift anyway? I rode it over there and it was in great shape- at least before it was removed and transported. To me it seems like it ought to o be able to replace either 4 or 5



They are still waiting for some permits, but it is slated to replace chair 3. My understanding is that parts were an issue, but that's been resolved.


----------



## Johnny V.

Emily said:


> I'm thinking from both a staffing and marketing standpoint. A HSQ that replaced 1A and Visions would cut staffing in half. HSQ's are also good for marking. Customers coming from NYC and Philly all drive by ski areas that have high speed lifts.
> 
> Heck, Holiday Valley installed a HSQ to replace their Yodeler lift this summer, and their vertical is a fraction of Greek Peak's.


Been a few years since I've been there, but if Greek wants to consider itself a "big league (for Upstate NY) resort" it needs at least one HSQ. Their ticket prices are in the same ballpark as Bristol's, but their infrastructure is way behind.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Johnny V. said:


> Been a few years since I've been there, but if Greek wants to consider itself a "big league (for Upstate NY) resort" it needs at least one HSQ. Their ticket prices are in the same ballpark as Bristol's, but their infrastructure is way behind.


Agree the infrastructure has been neglected for years and years. It's crawling back.
Totally disagree with high speed anything. It's not worth the added money, imo. That money should go towards sprucing up the remaining lifts. 
We're CNY, not upstate.😏


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> They are still waiting for some permits, but it is slated to replace chair 3. My understanding is that parts were an issue, but that's been resolved.


You certainly know a lot about current operations for someone who doesn't spend much time here anymore. Or so you say.


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> We're CNY, not upstate.😏


Dude, it’s all upstate. Virgil is upstate AF


----------



## Brownski

And knock off all that HSQ talk, people. That’s a terrible idea.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> And knock off all that HSQ talk. That’s a terrible idea.


Word 
I'd rather see a new Tbar go in before HSQ. 
What if GP replaced all lifts with new T-bars. That would be rad and produce better skiers.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Dude, it’s all upstate. Virgil is upstate AF


That be South Central Up State AF from the east-west center line if ya wanna really get technical.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Word
> I'd rather see a new Tbar go in before HSQ.
> What if GP replaced all lifts with new T-bars. That would be rad and produce better skiers.


Yeah, why not, if you're gonna offer retro skiing with 50 year old lifts, might as well go back another 30.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Maybe rope tows 
It would keep the riffraff out, plus all the whining about holes in gloves would be hilarious 😂


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Maybe rope tows
> It would keep the riffraff out, plus all the whining about holes in gloves would be hilarious 😂


There’s a nice one at Lab. Ya can check it out on the Badger web cam. It’s been busy when the kids are there. Not much vertical so holes aren’t a problem. Friction just warms their fingers.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> There’s a nice one at Lab. Ya can check it out on the Badger web cam. It’s been busy when the kids are there. Not much vertical so holes aren’t a problem. Friction just warms their fingers.


Yep 
Rode rope tow in college as well at Smuggs. Nothing wrong with them or T-bars. Stay much warmer on those below zero days.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Yep
> Rode rope tow in college as well at Smuggs. Nothing wrong with them or T-bars. Stay much warmer on those below zero days.


Don't your knuckles drag when you ride surface lifts? Oh, that's right, you don't ski, nevermind.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> You certainly know a lot about current operations for someone who doesn't spend much time here anymore. Or so you say.


Don’t be too impressed. We got the information from some friends who ski Greek Peak every weekend. However, we are going to ski Greek Peak this weekend.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Don't your knuckles drag when you ride surface lifts? Oh, that's right, you don't ski, nevermind.


I used to try and like you, but I'm now past that. 
Hopefully you never have an injury that keeps you from skiing.


----------



## Emily

Wait a second! Campgottagopee is the most active member of this ski blog with opinions on skiing, but doesn’t ski anymore???


----------



## Campgottagopee

I've read the rules for posting on here and didn't see where skiing was one of them.
I ski. I've had a pass for the past 20+ years? Or more. Didn't ski last year due to covid reasons. Ten years ago I blew my knee out and that injury has gotten really bad. At times, walking can be extremely painful, but I deal with it. I'm getting a new knee in August so I'll be back on the hill next year. My new rush is snowmobiles. I'll only ski when I can't ride.
This year I realized skiing wasn't in the cards for me as I would be unable to take the pain. I gave my pass to a kid on the CNY Freeride Team who couldn't afford one. John and Christine were kind enough to make that happen. 
It takes a real asshole to poke at someone for not being able to do something they love due to an injury.


----------



## Campgottagopee

21st annual A18 Gang super bowl party is going down Sunday. Chair 5 is the place to be.


----------



## Emily

You don’t ski, but are the most active member of a ski blog.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> You don’t ski, but are the most active member of a ski blog.


Not sure what your point is. I've been on ski boards since the 90's and have friends on here.
For someone who isn't RJ you sure sound like RJ.
Please explain to me what it is, exactly, that you're trying to say.


----------



## tirolski

Emily said:


> You don’t ski, but are the most active member of a ski blog.


That be Harvey.
It’s a ski blog forum thingy 🍺 with off topics.
Has Camp ever put up a blog post?
I’d read it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> You don’t ski, but are the most active member of a ski blog.


You don't live in the valley yet you have opinions on GP. GP is my neighbor. Management, staff and owners are friends of mine.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> You don't live in the valley yet you have opinions on GP. GP is my neighbor. Management, staff and owners are friends of mine.



We actually ski Greek Peak, so we know what conditions are like, how the lifts are operating, and so on.

In terms of John and Christine, we don’t know them personally, but I’m sure the former Toggenburg skiers think highly of them.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> We actually ski Greek Peak, so we know what conditions are like, how the lifts are operating, and so on.
> 
> In terms of John and Christine, we don’t know them personally, but I’m sure the former Toggenburg skiers think highly of them.


Thanks RJ 
Now, what is it you're trying to say to me.


----------



## Emily

Now we are back to name calling--twice in one morning. I guess you were absent the day your first grade teacher discussed that topic with your class. Name calling speaks quite a bit about your character.

Can I postulate that RJ didn’t bow down to you either? I’ve been trying to hold my tongue, but it’s your way or the highway with everyone on darn near every subject.

BTW, we are heading over to the slopes in a bit to actually ski. I’ll report on it later, and you can then chime in based on your unsubstantiated opinions.


----------



## tirolski

Time to get some chocolate.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Now we are back to name calling--twice in one morning. I guess you were absent the day your first grade teacher discussed that topic with your class. Name calling speaks quite a bit about your character.
> 
> Can I postulate that RJ didn’t bow down to you either? I’ve been trying to hold my tongue, but it’s your way or the highway with everyone on darn near every subject.
> 
> BTW, we are heading over to the slopes in a bit to actually ski. I’ll report on it later, and you can then chime in based on your unsubstantiated opinions.


RJ 
You can't fool me


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> RJ
> You can't fool me


Who’s RJ? Must’ve been before my time.


----------



## Ripitz

Camp has passion and love for the sport that’s what matters. Making fun of someone who can’t ski because of an injury is, pardon the expression, lame. If you don’t like his commentary that’s one thing but to imply he shouldn’t post here is silly. 

And for the record I pretty much despise snowmobiles but I enjoy reading his posts about them and would love to take a rip on one someday and see this famous clubhouse.

It’s called understanding.


----------



## wonderpony

Chair 2 opened a little after 10, with no line. This was great, because I only had an hour and a half to ski. My yoga studio was offering snowga as a donation class. (We brought winter clothing to donate to a shelter.) 

It was hard to ski by chair 2 with no line when I had to leave, but yoga in the snow is fun with its own set of challenges.


----------



## Emily

Ripitz said:


> Camp has passion and love for the sport that’s what matters. Making fun of someone who can’t ski because of an injury is, pardon the expression, lame. If you don’t like his commentary that’s one thing but to imply he shouldn’t post here is silly.
> 
> It’s called understanding.



When did I make fun of Camgottagopee? I simply pointed out that he doesn't ski, but yet clings to this forum, and has an opinion on everything skiing, including lifts.

I am very understanding of those with injuries or disabilities. I wasn't aware that Campgottagopee had a bad knee until he posted it this morning. I wouldn't wish that upon anybody--especially since he likes to snowmobile.


----------



## Emily

tirolski said:


> Who’s RJ? Must’ve been before my time.



Apparently, I'm RJ in Campgottagopees mind. I think if you disagree with him, you're RJ or whatever other childish names he decides to call you.


----------



## Emily

We pushed through lunch today and skied until around 2:00. Conditions at 8:30 were ungroomed and firm. They were going to groom when the temperature dropped, but we did not see any of the cats. We were pretty much all over the mountain. We were pleased to see the race on the Odyssey, as well as the firefighters competing. Chair 5 opened around 9:40 and they had all lifts operating today. A few bare spots here and there, but nothing that the groomers can't repair.


----------



## Ripitz

Emily said:


> When did I make fun of Camgottagopee? I simply pointed out that he doesn't ski, but yet clings to this forum, and has an opinion on everything skiing, including lifts.
> 
> I am very understanding of those with injuries or disabilities. I wasn't aware that Campgottagopee had a bad knee until he posted it this morning. I wouldn't wish that upon anybody--especially since he likes to snowmobile.


Someone else was making fun and I didn’t find it appropriate. Some forum members don’t ski because of injury, illness or age. Some only ski a handful of days a year. Their opinions are just as valid as the person who skis 100+ days a year. Sorry you don’t see eye to eye. We’ve never skied Greek but since it’s on our Indy Pass we’re looking forward to seeing what all of this fuss is about.


----------



## Tjf1967

Emily said:


> When did I make fun of Camgottagopee? I simply pointed out that he doesn't ski, but yet clings to this forum, and has an opinion on everything skiing, including lifts.
> 
> I am very understanding of those with injuries or disabilities. I wasn't aware that Campgottagopee had a bad knee until he posted it this morning. I wouldn't wish that upon anybody--especially since he likes to snowmobile.


I wouldn't say he clings. And so what I don't ski as much as I used to but still like to be involved.
Campi is funny, street smart and brings a lot to the table. I can't say the same for you as of yet.


----------



## Cornhead

Skied from opening till 11. Firm and fast but edgeable for the most part. Stoic was pretty slick. Groomers headed out past chair 3 about 9:15, headed up Kristy's together. Rode 4 up, patrol was waiting to drop the ropes right at 9:30. Made one run down the terrain park on Pollux. Hit a jump and landed badly, blew out my ACL, 😉, skied far skier's left along the treeline, skied pretty good, at least it was smooth. Could be a bumpy ride out there today. Headed over to 5 via Arcadian Gate, better than I thought it would be. Mars skied OK, didn't ski the ungroomed side. Probably should've hit that and the glade as they surely will be out of play tomorrow. Decided to hit the connecting trail off the top of 5 that connects to Arcadian Gate. It was really good, undisturbed snow. Hugged the treeline on skier's left on Arcadian Gate, similar undisturbed snow there. Did that twice. We didn't get to ski anything the groomers hit on the front side, but I'm sure it was an improvement over opening. Things in general skied a little better later in the morning.


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> Someone else was making fun and I didn’t find it appropriate. Some forum members don’t ski because of injury, illness or age. Some only ski a handful of days a year. Their opinions are just as valid as the person who skis 100+ days a year. Sorry you don’t see eye to eye. We’ve never skied Greek but since it’s on our Indy Pass we’re looking forward to seeing what all of this fuss is about.


Chair 2 bro


----------



## Brownski

Emily said:


> When did I make fun of Camgottagopee? I simply pointed out that he doesn't ski, but yet clings to this forum, and has an opinion on everything skiing, including lifts.


The man has real passion and history with the sport. He’s forgotten more about it than you’re likely to ever bother learning.


----------



## Emily

Tjf1967 said:


> I wouldn't say he clings. And so what I don't ski as much as I used to but still like to be involved.
> Campi is funny, street smart and brings a lot to the table. I can't say the same for you as of yet.


He certainly is funny and is an expert on the ski industry. 

So you think replacing the lifts with T-bars is a sound business strategy rather than a high speed quad?


----------



## Emily

Brownski said:


> The man has real passion and history with the sport. He’s forgotten more about it than you’re likely to ever bother learning.


Based on what? I’m assuming he is a university guest lecturer and industry insider.


----------



## Tjf1967

Emily said:


> He certainly is funny and is an expert on the ski industry.
> 
> So you think replacing the lifts with T-bars is a sound business strategy rather than a high speed quad?


I don't have an opinion on lifts at Greek. Is that what your group would have done?


----------



## Emily

Tjf1967 said:


> I don't have an opinion on lifts at Greek. Is that what your group would have done?


What group? It’s just my family and I.

I believe the original question was something along the lines of what you would do regarding lift replacement if you had to select two lifts to replace.

Campgottogopee pretty much shot everyone’s idea down.

I felt from a marketing standpoint that a high-speed quad or six pack would enable the ski area to consolidate lifts 1a and visions, thus reducing staffing.

If you take a look at the ski resorts in the Catskills or Poconos that the city traffic needs to drive by in order to come to Greek Peak, nearly all of them have high-speed lifts.

I don’t know one darn thing about operating a ski area, but I do know that Greek Peak has a lift issue, and that the ski regions I mentioned have crowded ski areas with long lift lines, but Greek Peak does not.


----------



## Brownski

You know what would really put Greek on the map? A gondola. Even better, how about a tram? Everybody knows that serious mountains have trams.


----------



## Emily

Brownski said:


> You know what would really put Greek on the map? A gondola. Even better, how about a tram? Everybody knows that serious mountains have trams.


Ha ha! A gondola or tram would cost more than Greek Peak is worth.


----------



## wonderpony

Emily said:


> We pushed through lunch today and skied until around 2:00. Conditions at 8:30 were ungroomed and firm. They were going to groom when the temperature dropped, but we did not see any of the cats. We were pretty much all over the mountain. We were pleased to see the race on the Odyssey, as well as the firefighters competing. Chair 5 opened around 9:40 and they had all lifts operating today. A few bare spots here and there, but nothing that the groomers can't repair.


I was there from 9:30 - 11. Cats hit Kristy's, Stoic and Trojan that I saw. I wish I could have stayed. They would have been fun!


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Skied from opening till 11. Firm and fast but edgeable for the most part. Stoic was pretty slick. Groomers headed out past chair 3 about 9:15, headed up Kristy's together. Rode 4 up, patrol was waiting to drop the ropes right at 9:30. Made one run down the terrain park on Pollux. Hit a jump and landed badly, blew out my ACL, 😉, skied far skier's left along the treeline, skied pretty good, at least it was smooth. Could be a bumpy ride out there today. Headed over to 5 via Arcadian Gate, better than I thought it would be. Mars skied OK, didn't ski the ungroomed side. Probably should've hit that and the glade as they surely will be out of play tomorrow. Decided to hit the connecting trail off the top of 5 that connects to Arcadian Gate. It was really good, undisturbed snow. Hugged the treeline on skier's left on Arcadian Gate, similar undisturbed snow there. Did that twice. We didn't get to ski anything the groomers hit on the front side, but I'm sure it was an improvement over opening. Things in general skied a little better later in the morning.View attachment 12924


Castor was funny. Ice at the top, sweet in the middle and soft at the bottom. I am glad that I took it easy today. If someone who can ski Olympian thought that Stoic was slick, I don't need to be there!


----------



## wonderpony

Emily said:


> He certainly is funny and is an expert on the ski industry.
> 
> So you think replacing the lifts with T-bars is a sound business strategy rather than a high speed quad?


GP does not need a high speed quad. It would make things way too crowded.


----------



## tirolski

Emily said:


> Campgottogopee pretty much shot everyone’s idea down.


Nope, Camp and I agreed on the rope tow & T-bar brainstorm.


Emily said:


> If you take a look at the ski resorts in the Catskills or Poconos that the city traffic needs to drive by in order to come to Greek Peak, nearly all of them have high-speed lifts.
> I don’t know one darn thing about operating a ski area, but I do know that Greek Peak has a lift issue, and that the ski regions I mentioned have crowded ski areas with long lift lines, but Greek Peak does not.


Are ya really trying to say crowded ski areas with long lift lines is what yer looking for? 
Might want to check that, just saying.


----------



## wonderpony

Emily said:


> I don’t know one darn thing about operating a ski area, but I do know that Greek Peak has a lift issue, and that the ski regions I mentioned have crowded ski areas with long lift lines, but Greek Peak does not.


Right. And we like it that way. Who wants to ski in a crowded ski area and wait in a lift line? That's why I get there early and leave before it gets crowded.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Right. And we like it that way. Who wants to ski in a crowded ski area and wait in a lift line? That's why I get there early and leave before it gets crowded.


Attagirl 👍


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> We’ve never skied Greek but since it’s on our Indy Pass we’re looking forward to seeing what all of this fuss is about.


Hit me up when you're in town. We'll get you and yours up to the cabin. It's a really cool spot. Ask Harv, he's been there.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Campgottogopee pretty much shot everyone’s idea down.


Oh Emily. Just stop with the BS drama. If disagreeing about HSQ is "shooting everyone down", sobeit. To me it's nothing more than an overspend of monies. 
People ski GP because it's the best terrain in CNY. That's what skiers that I ski with like. We like snow and terrain. 
Nope, it's not the Catskills or the Dacks. It's rolling farm land in CNY. We compete with Song and Lab, imo. It's more expensive than Song or Lab, and, imo, well worth the added few bucks. 
Peace.


----------



## Emily

So I think what many of you prefer is a small regional ski area versus trying to grow the place into a true resort? I’m not criticizing that – – I’m just trying to understand.

The point I was trying to make with respect to crowds at other ski areas is that there is a reason for that. One of the facets we like about Greek Peak is the lack of crowds. However, I’m not sure that the owners would agree.

Greek Peak was on the leading edge in terms of lifts back in the 70s and 80s, but as we know, that is no longer the case. Nobody complained back then when the triple chair went in. As you may also recall, the T-bars constantly stopped because people did not know how to ride them. Would you still be able to charge $85 a day for a ski area with all T bars? You still have labor and utility costs that are not going to decrease.

I’m not sure how they will ever be able to afford new fixed grip lifts. If you recall when John and Mark purchased the ski area, they mentioned a high-speed quad in about five years. Instead, we have a used lift from Windham that still hasn’t been installed after three years.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> Oh Emily. Just stop with the BS drama. If disagreeing about HSQ is "shooting everyone down", sobeit. To me it's nothing more than an overspend of monies.
> People ski GP because it's the best terrain in CNY. That's what skiers that I ski with like. We like snow and terrain.
> Nope, it's not the Catskills or the Dacks. It's rolling farm land in CNY. We compete with Song and Lab, imo. It's more expensive than Song or Lab, and, imo, well worth the added few bucks.
> Peace.



I think that we can agree on. We ski Greek Peak because of the terrain and lack of crowds. I was just hoping for more from the place. The Hope Lake Lodge side of the valley is gorgeous with the new wedding pavilion and campground that is coming online soon.


----------



## Emily

wonderpony said:


> I was there from 9:30 - 11. Cats hit Kristy's, Stoic and Trojan that I saw. I wish I could have stayed. They would have been fun!



They had courses set up on Christie’s and Stoic, so just assumed that they would not be groomed. Maybe they groomed the sides where the courses weren’t.

Hopefully everything is groomed today.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> So I think what many of you prefer is a small regional ski area versus trying to grow the place into a true resort? I’m not criticizing that – – I’m just trying to understand.


That's just how I see it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> The point I was trying to make with respect to crowds at other ski areas is that there is a reason for that. One of the facets we like about Greek Peak is the lack of crowds. However, I’m not sure that the owners would agree.


It's been crowded AF


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Greek Peak was on the leading edge in terms of lifts back in the 70s and 80s, but as we know, that is no longer the case. Nobody complained back then when the triple chair went in. As you may also recall, the T-bars constantly stopped because people did not know how to ride them. Would you still be able to charge $85 a day for a ski area with all T bars? You still have labor and utility costs that are not going to decrease.


I was joking about the T bars. Can you imagine the whining tho? Lol 

70's and 80's?? Ah, lots of things have changed since then.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I was joking about the T bars.


I wasn’t.
There’s times, places and reasons for runnin em.


Campgottagopee said:


> 70's and 80's?? Ah, lots of things have changed since then.


Lots of folks moved south since then. Some of em skied.
_"1st the silver run out, then the people run out,...."
"We haven’t seen a high roller round here in years."




_


----------



## wonderpony

Conditions were a lot better than I thought they would be! I skied Trojan for a couple hours this morning and had it pretty much to myself.  It looked like they were setting up to blow snow there again.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> I was joking about the T bars. Can you imagine the whining tho? Lol
> 
> 70's and 80's?? Ah, lots of things have changed since then.


OMG! I thought you were serious. Sorry about that.


----------



## Johnny V.

T-bars would be great for when the gondola goes on wind hold.............................


----------



## tirolski

Simpler and cheaper to maintain and operate. 
Rides allow a little less wind.
Much easier to evacuate.
It does take land away from access to "ski under the lift".


----------



## Cornhead

Kudos to the crew at Greek! Skied pretty damn good considering the recent weather. All groomed trails were great, including Olympian, Zeus, and Herc Even got into the woods a little, lower Aesop's, and Mars Glade. Just took a couple pics. Only bad thing I have to whine about was the flat light.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Only bad thing I have to whine about was the flat light.


That made me laugh.
Even God can't make you happy.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> That made me laugh.
> Even God can't make you happy.


It's called sarcasm


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> It's called sarcasm


No kidding 
That's why I laughed, Einstein.


----------



## Cornhead

Didn't know hicks like you understood the concept.


----------



## Emily

We saw the tents at the base of chair 5 today. I hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> would love to take a rip on one someday and see this famous clubhouse.


It's fun as hell. Pretty sure you can get there on skis, but it's not nearly as fun or death defying.

My pic from the clubhouse window:


----------



## wonderpony

They groomed the ridge on the bunny slope again. Last year, Pro said it was for teaching. Does anyone know how it works?


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> Didn't know hicks like you understood the concept.


Is it time for the Hick Off?


----------



## Cornhead

I'm not a hick, I come from the big city...Conklin.

Isn't it funny though, I praise Greek when they do well. I call them out when they don't. Camp just praises them regardless. His homerism is nauseating.

Oh yeah, and he doesn't even ski.😜


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> I'm not a hick, I come from the big city...Conklin.


Conklin Players Club is a nice golf course.
There’s definitely hicks somewhere around Conklin, doesn’t make it a bad place.


----------



## Scrundy

I’m from Conklin too. Live above the golf course, I used to hunt that farm that is the golf course now when I was a kid…. Mosses farm, Harlen Moss use to artificially breed the cows on farm I worked on.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> I'm not a hick, I come from the big city...Conklin.
> 
> Isn't it funny though, I praise Greek when they do well. I call them out when they don't. Camp just praises them regardless. His homerism is nauseating.
> 
> Oh yeah, and he doesn't even ski.😜


You've officially made the GFY status. Congrats.


----------



## tirolski

Played a tournament at CPC once. 
Fun to play & a beautiful place on the side of a hill.
If there was snow ya could ski it.


----------



## Cornhead

Stillwater is definitely redneck central in Conklin. I grew up about a half mile from the city line. We had our share back then too. I'd say more white trash than redneck.

I'm grateful I got to work at the two world famous businesses in my neighborhood. I worked in the Eureka factory outlet store, and I worked at McIntosh Labs. I did screen printing for Mac Labs, can't imagine any tighter standard for quality. IBM was pretty wacky on their coating specs


----------



## tirolski

Scrundy said:


> I’m from Conklin too. Live above the golf course, I used to hunt that farm that is the golf course now when I was a kid…. Mosses farm, Harlen Moss use to artificially breed the cows on farm I worked on.


Mr. Moss could possibly qualify as a higher-tech hick. But it might require further study.


----------



## Emily

Heck, I didn't even know where Conklin was located until I googled it.


----------



## Scrundy

Emily said:


> Heck, I didn't even know where Conklin was located until I googled it.


Closer to Elk then Greek by 15 minutes. That’s why I used to get night pass at Elk then they stopped with night skiing. Wish they’d bring it back, ski Elk all week and pay at Greek on weekends. The drive to Greek gets old, you see no cops on way to Elk and it’s a gauntlet of cops to drive to Greek.


----------



## Cornhead

Conklin is suburb of Binghamton, downtown Binghamton is 3 miles from my childhood home. I'm glad Conklin never became as developed as Vestal, probably because it's on the East side. The area I grew up, where Johnson Outdoor is located, is rather dumpy. It was a great place to grow up. The Susquehanna is 13 ft deep there, very shallow most everywhere else. We had a camp and a cabin on the railroad property, skeleton crew there at the time. The old Julius Rogers school was where we played ball. Alot of good athletes came out of the area.


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> I'm grateful I got to work at the two world famous businesses in my neighborhood. I worked in the Eureka factory outlet store,


Got some good deals on tents and backpacking-camping stuff at their factory outlet sales awhile back.
A small back pack tent and a bigass tent we threw footballs and played cards in were my best deals.
Still have em but the big one needs a pole.


----------



## Cornhead

Scrundy said:


> Closer to Elk then Greek by 15 minutes. That’s why I used to get night pass at Elk then they stopped with night skiing. Wish they’d bring it back, ski Elk all week and pay at Greek on weekends. The drive to Greek gets old, you see no cops on way to Elk and it’s a gauntlet of cops to drive to Greek.


I have a radar detector, but they usually set up camp in the same places, every once in awhile they'll surprise you and be somewhere they usually aren't. Yep, rarely see a cop on the way to Elk.


----------



## Cornhead

tirolski said:


> Got some good deals on tents and backpacking-camping stuff at their factory outlet sales awhile back.
> A small back pack tent and a bigass tent we threw footballs and played cards in were my best deals.
> Still have em but the big one needs a pole.


My dad bought a 9x12 cabin tent from them in the 60's. It was a pita to set up, ridge pole and lots of guy lines. A bear ripped a hole in the front of it in Yellowstone while we were in it. I was only 3½, but I remember sleeping in the car with my mom after. He had Eureka patch the hole. We still have the tent. If the store were still open, I'm sure you could get a replacement pole, probably still can. The store was a shadow of what it was when I worked there, 1980-1981. It was a great place to pick up Bungie cord, Velcro, nylon, and canvas. They sold it in bulk in the store. 

I was setting up tents for a photo shoot at various parks in the area. The photography asked if I wanted to be in an ad. I got clothes to wear out of the store, and signed a release form. A few months later I'm leafing through Rolling Stone magazine, there I am, about a quarter inch tall, coming up out of the background with a backpack on. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## tirolski

I picked up the little tent in late 70s. The other a few years later when I came back from Ole Miss.
Bigger one was a big cabin tent second (<$100) but there was nothing wrong with it till the poles were abused.
The pointed parts in the tapered aluminum pointed poles ya poke thru the upper cross pipe fatigued.

Ya got me thinking.
I could go with a couple of these and something to make the crossbeam holes smaller.
Eureka adjustable pole


----------



## Cornhead

Timberline, it is genius design for a self standing backpacking tent. Whoever came up with it's design, did a great job. I worked right next to their RD department. It was right when cafe style Japanese motorcycles came out. I half jokingly said they should design a line of soft luggage for them, buy a bike, and let me do testing on the bags. At 20 years old, it would've been a dream job. 

I rode my 1981 650 Yamaha Maxim to Daytona Beach decked out in gear from Eureka. I had two Northface down bags that zipped together, Coleman Peak 1 backpacking stove, and lantern. A Camp trails, also a Johnson Wax company, internal frame backpack that seemed like it was made for my bike. All the straps were removable, had two large detachable side pockets. Strapped that sucker to my sissy bar with Paracord. Kept all small items in the side pockets. When I stopped to camp, removed the side pockets, put them in the table, all piddly little shit I needed to get at was right there. I borrowed a Timberline 4 tent with netting in place of the breathable roof. You could sleep under the stars protected from bugs with the fly off. Had doors on both ends too, a handy feature.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Campgottagopee

Yep 
Snowing pretty good here in the valley.
Feels good to be home. Doing chores then pick my way to the cabin. Vacation....,ahhh


----------



## Cornhead

Greek skied pretty good this morning, firm and fast, and damn it God why!? Flat light. Big squall right on time 10:45, got 2 warnings on my phone. I wouldn't want to be driving in it, but skiing it wasn't too bad, it was slow and sticky.


----------



## Scrundy

Thanks for update, was gonna PM you tonight to get the scoop. Gonna hit it tomorrow now


----------



## Cornhead

Scrundy said:


> Thanks for update, was gonna PM you tonight to get the scoop. Gonna hit it tomorrow now


Considering Snow Ridge tomorrow, could be good, depending on where God wants to dump the LES. Be nice to ski somewhere other than Greek for a change, and some powder sure would be nice too.


----------



## Cornhead

Looks like God is choosing just a dusting for Snow Ridge, and McCauley, back to Greek tomorrow. Man, that was some raw weather in Binghamton this afternoon. The wind was brutal.


----------



## tirolski

Bingmanton lights on over the hill.


----------



## Cornhead

Greek was good this morning. Couple inches of squall snow was a nice sweetener. Headed over to chair 4 at about 9:15. Down, oh no, not again. Lesson learned, skied straight to the base and grabbed a shuttle bus over to 5. The guy didn't want to take me, said he was told not to. Got on the radio, confirmed 5 was open, guy on the other end said said he normally shouldn't run to 5. I had to ski my powder skis, 110 underfoot, because the intire edge of my Brahmas blew out. Immediately after having the edges shaved by the shop. He said it didn't cause it, but idk. Anyway, the wide skis wouldn't fit in the rack on the side of the bus, so I walked in and sat down. The driver said he wasn't going to 5, I said he said not normally, but he could take me. He finally agreed, gave him a 5 as I departed. 4 was open by the time I got to the base of 5. I was hoping it wouldn't, but good that it did. 



Big D...breakin the law, breakin the law. Or did he pose for a photo opp🤔


----------



## Scrundy

Powder skis 😂 that had to suck a little. I arrived at 5 at 11:15 skied till 2:30. Thought Greek skied great considering the rain. Went across to 2 and stuck pretty much to 4 & 5…. Good day to be at Greek.


----------



## Cornhead

Scrundy said:


> Powder skis 😂 that had to suck a little. I arrived at 5 at 11:15 skied till 2:30. Thought Greek skied great considering the rain. Went across to 2 and stuck pretty much to 4 & 5…. Good day to be at Greek


Not terrible, slow edge to edge, but the suckers fly at 190cm, make big turns fine. I'm in the market for new sticks, gonna demo the new Volkl Kendo when the shop gets them in. He's got a pair of Blizzard Bonafides in his consignment area that look new, bindings don't look like they've had boots in them, but I don't think I want a ski that wide as a daily driver, 98's I think. Have enjoyed the Blizzard Brahmas, 88 underfoot, solid ski.


----------



## wonderpony

The top of Iliad was super firm today. Apparently, I need to learn how to carve for real. I watched a woman ski down it with her skis at about a 45 degree angle. It was beautiful.


----------



## Scrundy

Cornhead said:


> Not terrible, slow edge to edge, but the suckers fly at 190cm, make big turns fine. I'm in the market for new sticks, gonna demo the new Volkl Kendo when the shop gets them in. He's got a pair of Blizzard Bonafides in his consignment area that look new, bindings don't look like they've had boots in them, but I don't think I want a ski that wide as a daily driver, 98's I think. Have enjoyed the Blizzard Brahmas, 88 underfoot, solid ski.


Geez I would think as a daily driver at Greek I wouldn’t go over 80 but that’s just me. I used to ski a 88 as daily driver and now on 77s. Much prefer the narrower skis. I run the Stockli AX and blossom AM77 at Greek, and for dumps I pull out my Stockli SR95s. I haven’t skied the 95s yet this season and skied them a handful of times last season. They just seem quicker edge to edge with better hold as compared to wider skis being much more work and hard on knees. Choose wisely and pick a ski that complements your style.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Not terrible, slow edge to edge, but the suckers fly at 190cm, make big turns fine. I'm in the market for new sticks, gonna demo the new Volkl Kendo when the shop gets them in. He's got a pair of Blizzard Bonafides in his consignment area that look new, bindings don't look like they've had boots in them, but I don't think I want a ski that wide as a daily driver, 98's I think. Have enjoyed the Blizzard Brahmas, 88 underfoot, solid ski.


How do you know what to ski and when? I have a pair of Rossi Saphires that I picked up at the sale probably 14 years ago. I was just getting back into skiing then. I know that no ski will make me a better skier. Will a not so great ski hold me back?


----------



## Brownski

wonderpony said:


> I know that no ski will make me a better skier.


Maybe not a better skier but…. Better skis (that are appropriate for you) will make you ski better. Even more true for better boots.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> The top of Iliad was super firm today. Apparently, I need to learn how to carve for real. I watched a woman ski down it with her skis at about a 45 degree angle. It was beautiful.


Front of the boot.


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> How do you know what to ski and when? I have a pair of Rossi Saphires that I picked up at the sale probably 14 years ago. I was just getting back into skiing then. I know that no ski will make me a better skier. Will a not so great ski hold me back?


I actually bought the 110's from an infamous former member here. They're mounted with Marker Duke touring bindings. I bought a pair of skins for them this season, but haven't had a chance to try them yet. I don't have touring boots. I'm hoping I can skin in my alpine boots leaving the top buckels loose. Not sure this will work, but it sounds alot better than hiking with boots on. Might have to break down and gets some touring boots. I don't plan on doing it alot. I live about 5 miles from Aqua Terra, formerly Innsbruck USA, in Binghamton. My actual powder skis are Volkl Kuro big mountain skis, 132 underfoot. They draw alot of attention on the hill. They really aren't the best powder skis, not only are they WHITE!, WTF, but they're stiff, metal topsheet, and metal inside. I got them dirt cheap and had bindings from my Mantras. Had to buy a very large set of brakes for them. I've pretty much replaced them with the Moments as powder skis. I might break them out sometime, if it ever snows. It is fun getting reactions from people. 

I've been pretty happy with 88's as a daily ski. I've had Volkl Mantras, 98, and two different pair of Volkl RTM 84's, the box construction, which cracked on both skis, replaced free with the later version with a raised strip in the middle of the ski. Had a pair of Volkl Tiger sharks years ago, not sure how wide, probably under 80, they were pretty short too 165, but they skied like Farraris on hardpack.

To answer your question, I break out the wide skis for anything over boot deep. Skied alot of days at Snow Ridge 18"+, definitely better on wide skis. It's pretty tough to float 280 lbs, so I'm definitely in the snow, but the width definitely helps. They're both long too, both 190's.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> I actually bought the 110's from an infamous former member here. They're mounted with Marker Duke touring bindings. I bought a pair of skins for them this season, but haven't had a chance to try them yet. I don't have touring boots. I'm hoping I can skin in my alpine boots leaving the top buckels loose. Not sure this will work, but it sounds alot better than hiking with boots on. Might have to break down and gets some touring boots. I don't plan on doing it alot. I live about 5 miles from Aqua Terra, formerly Innsbruck USA, in Binghamton. My actual powder skis are Volkl Kuro big mountain skis, 132 underfoot. They draw alot of attention on the hill. They really aren't the best powder skis, not only are they WHITE!, WTF, but they're stiff, metal topsheet, and metal inside. I got them dirt cheap and had bindings from my Mantras. Had to buy a very large set of brakes for them. I've pretty much replaced them with the Moments as powder skis. I might break them out sometime, if it ever snows. It is fun getting reactions from people.
> 
> I've been pretty happy with 88's as a daily ski. I've had Volkl Mantras, 98, and two different pair of Volkl RTM 84's, the box construction, which cracked on both skis, replaced free with the later version with a raised strip in the middle of the ski. Had a pair of Volkl Tiger sharks years ago, not sure how wide, probably under 80, they were pretty short too 165, but they skied like Farraris on hardpack.
> 
> To answer your question, I break out the wide skis for anything over boot deep. Skied alot of days at Snow Ridge 18"+, definitely better on wide skis. It's pretty tough to float 280 lbs, so I'm definitely in the snow, but the width definitely helps. They're both long too, both 190's.


Thanks. I guess I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Johnny V.

wonderpony said:


> Will a not so great ski hold me back?


Yes. Try to demo some other skis-you'll be surprised.


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> ... two different pair of Volkl RTM 84's, the box construction, which cracked on both skis, replaced free with the later version with a raised strip in the middle of the ski.


How long ago did the 84’s crack?
and what year were they?
Mine seem to be holding up so far @ 3 or 4 years old,


----------



## Cornhead

Geez, idk, they were the first generation, white and green, probably 10 yrs or so ago. The bindings put pressure on the boxes on either edge of the top of the ski. Both skis cracked. When I was at Taos I took them into their shop to make sure they were adjusted properly. Someone overheard the conversation and said he knew someone with the same skis that had the same cracking. I've asked other skiers I've seen on them if they've had the same issue. No one had, but I told them to keep an eye on them. The fact that I'm quite large, ok fat, was probably a contributing factor. They were replaced free. The Volkl rep was at a demo day at Greek, both he and the owner of the local shop kinda gave me shit for buying them online. I did buy then from a ski shop, it was in Oregon, I think. I sent pics of the cracks to Volkl, and said I thought their rep didn't act very professionally, he wanted me to tell him where the demo day was, but I wouldn't tell him, I didn't want to throw the guy under the bus. I did have to pay to have the bindings
adjusted at my local shop, that was all.

The replacement skis were next gen, black and green with a raised strip on the top of the ski that the binding rides on. I think they still do this now with their integrated bindings. Deacon 84's, the RTM's replacement.

Now that I think about it, I was in pretty good shape when I owned the RTM's probably about 225lbs, still a load, but light for me. Your average male skier is probably more like 150-170lbs, I would say. Even if an aggressive skier, they probably put less stress on the skis than someone my size.


----------



## Ripitz

Scrundy said:


> for dumps I pull out my Stockli SR95s


+1


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> How do you know what to ski and when? I have a pair of Rossi Saphires that I picked up at the sale probably 14 years ago. I was just getting back into skiing then. I know that no ski will make me a better skier. Will a not so great ski hold me back?


Yes, most definitely a weak ski will hold you back. The reverse is too much ski will do the same. Keep an eye out for demo days or go to the ski shop. The shop has different skis you can rent. Talk to BrandoTheSkiGod, he'll put you on a ski good for you and your ability.


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> Geez, idk, they were the first generation, white and green, probably 10 yrs or so ago. The bindings put pressure on the boxes on either edge of the top of the ski. Both skis cracked. When I was at Taos I took them into their shop to make sure they were adjusted properly. Someone overheard the conversation and said he knew someone with the same skis that had the same cracking. I've asked other skiers I've seen on them if they've had the same issue. No one had, but I told them to keep an eye on them. The fact that I'm quite large, ok fat, was probably a contributing factor. They were replaced free. The Volkl rep was at a demo day at Greek, both he and the owner of the local shop kinda gave me shit for buying them online. I did buy then from a ski shop, it was in Oregon, I think. I sent pics of the cracks to Volkl, and said I thought their rep didn't act very professionally, he wanted me to tell him where the demo day was, but I wouldn't tell him, I didn't want to throw the guy under the bus. I did have to pay to have the bindings
> adjusted at my local shop, that was all.
> 
> The replacement skis were next gen, black and green with a raised strip on the top of the ski that the binding rides on. I think they still do this now with their integrated bindings. Deacon 84's, the RTM's replacement.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I was in pretty good shape when I owned the RTM's probably about 225lbs, still a load, but light for me. Your average male skier is probably more like 150-170lbs, I would say. Even if an aggressive skier, they probably put less stress on the skis than someone my size.


Thanks for the reply Corn'd. 👍 
I guess it’s why skis are AKA boards sometimes.


----------



## DHA

Hey did anyone see this today? He bought it for $750,000 and wants $1.5M. Me thinks Mr. Harris might settle for less?









New owner puts Toggenburg Mountain ski resort up for sale months after closing it


Peter Harris is seeking offers as longtime Togg fans call for its reopening.




www.syracuse.com





If you don't have an account, this is the substance:

By Rick Moriarty | rmoriarty@syracuse.com
Fabius, N.Y. -- The man who bought Toggenburg Mountain last year -- admittedly to shut it down and lessen competition among Central New York’s ski resorts -- has put the Fabius ski resort up for sale.
Last year’s move by Peter Harris angered many longtime customers and this winter has prompted a small but loyal group of Toggenburg skiers to call for reopening its lifts and runs.
In turn, Harris, president of Intermountain Management (also known as SkiCNY.com), has posted a “For Sale” sign on the resort’s sign on Toggenburg Road. He’s asking for $1.5 million for the 160-acre property and its 23,000-square-foot lodge. That’s double what he paid for it six months ago.





Owner Peter Harris has put Toggenburg Mountain up for sale, less than a year after he bought the Fabius ski resort and closed it. (Rick Moriarty | rmoriarty@syracuse.com)

Harris, who also owns nearby ski resorts at Song and Labrador mountains, told syracuse.com | The Post-Standard he has not listed Togg with a Realtor and is not actively marketing it. However, he said he will entertain offers. He said he has not received any yet.

“If somebody called me up and said, you know, this is what I want to do and this is how much I’ll give you, but that’s not happening,” he said. “So, it’s not like I’ve got people lining up trying to buy the place.”

His decision comes as some say the two other ski resorts owned by Harris are messier and less well-run compared with previous winters. Earlier this month, about 50 skiers were stuck on a ski lift at Song Mountain for two hours and had to be rescued.

Harris denies any poor management. He says this year’s crowds at his two open resorts are products of fewer weekends with ideal skiing weather combined with Covid-19 cabin fever.

Harris bought Togg from John and Christine Meier, owners of Greek Peak Mountain Resort in the Cortland County town of Virgil, in August for $750,000.

The purchase gave Harris ownership of three of Central New York’s four major ski resorts. But he promptly announced that Togg would not open this winter, saying there was not enough business to support three ski resorts located within a 12-mile radius. He also cited pandemic-related labor shortages.

His decision angered many longtime Togg skiers, prompting one to create a reopen TOG! Facebook page that has nearly 900 members and distribute 2,000 “#reopen TOG” bumper stickers at local stores.

Scott Phillips, a pharmaceutical sales representative from Cazenovia, said he started the Facebook page on Jan. 26 and spent $840 to have the bumper stickers printed because he was angered that Harris bought the resort simply to close it.

Phillips said he and his family began skiing and snowboarding at Togg in 1998 and made a lot of friends at the resort, which is just a 15-minute drive from his home. The resort appeared to have a good year last year, helped by the boost that much of the ski industry got from the coronavirus pandemic, he said.

“It wasn’t closed due to bankruptcy,” said Phillips. “It wasn’t closed due to a lack of business. They had a record year a year ago, winter of 2021. The lodge was jam packed. The lines were very long, even with three lifts open.”

He has asked people not to criticize Song or Labrador on the Facebook page, but that has not stopped some from doing so. Some skiers have complained of long lift lines and unkempt bathrooms and grounds at the two resorts and attributed some of that to Togg’s closing.

“Lodge food area was a mess - hot chocolate dispensers not working properly - bathrooms out of TP - soap dispenser broken - parking lot a mess!” wrote Brandy Aldrich Ouderkirk about Song. “Hill was a mess garbage / beer cans / soda cans all over! No need for this!”

Harris denied Song and Labrador are not being maintained and said the longer-than-usual lift lines were only partly the result of the bump in business the two resorts have gotten from Togg’s closing. Sunny skies and the season’s first major snowstorm earlier this month spurred many skiers to head to the two resorts, creating one particularly busy weekend, he said.





The trails at Toggenburg Mountain ski resort in Fabius are a lonely place these days. Peter Harris, owner of nearby Song and Labrador mountains, bought Toggenburg in 2021 and closed it. (Rick Moriarty | rmoriarty@syracuse.com)

Harris said he has not decided whether he will restrict a sale of Togg to buyers who agree not to reopen the resort for skiing. He said he also has not ruled out retaining ownership of the mountain and reopening the resort if there is enough business to support it.

In the meantime, he said Togg’s ski lifts are still in place, he is keeping the lodge heated and his staff is using another building on the property as a maintenance facility.

“I’m kind of warming up to the property,” he said. “I’ve had it for a little while. It’s a beautiful piece of property. I’ve got people kicking around some ideas as to what to do or not to do with it.”





New owner Peter Harris closed Toggenburg Mountain after buying the Fabius ski resort in 2021. Photo shot Monday, Feb. 21, 2022. (Rick Moriarty | rmoriarty@syracuse.com)


----------



## DHA

Anybody got a cool million and half laying around? GofundMe?


----------



## DHA

I had a wild weekend at Greek teaching. I started Saturday with a private -- a father and son pair of intermediates from New Jersey who wanted to try Mars Hill. Within 20 minutes my phone went crazy with a Heavy Snow Squall Warning. As there wasn't a flake in sight, I laughed. But then we watched a wall of white come down Mars. In 30 seconds we were in a blizzard wind and whiteout. Chair 5 (directly above us) disappeared and we got a quick 4 inches of snow in less than an hour. I understand that management was about a minute from closing the lifts when the wind let up. The rest of the day was just as crazy, but only because of the crowd. The ski school was slammed. I found myself teaching Indy-pass holders from Richmond VA, DC, Philadelphia, NYC, Long Island. Even Indianapolis, Indiana. It seems that plenty of Indie-pass holders are putting the money they saved with the pass into buying lessons. Sunday was even crazier. We had crowds at 4 and 6 pm. Monday was just as wild with temperatures in the 40s and bright sun. 

Even with a nearly full parking lot and a full hotel the crowds were OK. With nearly every trail open and all the lifts running, it was possible to avoid waiting for more than a few minutes on lines. Chair 1 and 2 were great alternatives. I didn't get back to 5 after Saturday morning. At worst, Chair 2 had 10 people in line mid afternoons. And I heard from many new (to Greek Peak) skiers who were happily surprised by the number trails we had open and by the shorter lines. I think it was a good holiday weekend for them.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

This just in from one-time local EMSC -- lift grease at no extra charge! You probably remember his report from last summer:




__





Greek Peak, NY Feb 19-21, 2022


Yes, it is true. I violated all of the rules for skiing. I flew from the west to the east on a pre-planned ski trip. And yes the results were precisely in the range of what you would expect for doing so. As many on these boards know I grew up racing out of Greek and for a long time came back...



www.firsttracksonline.com


----------



## Scrundy

jamesdeluxe said:


> This just in from one-time local EMSC -- lift grease at no extra charge! You probably remember his report from last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek Peak, NY Feb 19-21, 2022
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true. I violated all of the rules for skiing. I flew from the west to the east on a pre-planned ski trip. And yes the results were precisely in the range of what you would expect for doing so. As many on these boards know I grew up racing out of Greek and for a long time came back...
> 
> 
> 
> www.firsttracksonline.com


All of it so true, we are a special breed us east coasters. I wouldn’t change it for the world. 
The grease 😂 oh yeah the grease.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> The grease 😂 oh yeah the grease.


Guy I ski with would scream when he got his jacket dirty. Ever hear of Carhartt? LOL


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> This just in from one-time local EMSC -- lift grease at no extra charge! You probably remember his report from last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek Peak, NY Feb 19-21, 2022
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true. I violated all of the rules for skiing. I flew from the west to the east on a pre-planned ski trip. And yes the results were precisely in the range of what you would expect for doing so. As many on these boards know I grew up racing out of Greek and for a long time came back...
> 
> 
> 
> www.firsttracksonline.com


They may be coming back to Virgil more than he thinks. They're looking for big bucks out of that house


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> They may be coming back to Virgil more than he thinks. They're looking for big bucks out of that house


Set up an Airbnb in the basement.
Just remember to lock up the bar down there.




__





Tour Unavailable - 1993 Kypriotis Drive, Virgil, NY 13045 | S1384296


MLS listing number S1384296. We're sorry, the InstaView Virtual Tour you are trying to view has been made inactive for the listing at 1993 Kypriotis Drive, Virgil, NY 13045 | S1384296



www.propertypanorama.com


----------



## gorgonzola

...or you could pick up one of the other 1/4 shares of our unit at HLL





__





Tour Unavailable - 2177 Clute #312b I Road, Virgil, NY 13045 | S1313309


MLS listing number S1313309. We're sorry, the InstaView Virtual Tour you are trying to view has been made inactive for the listing at 2177 Clute #312b I Road, Virgil, NY 13045 | S1313309



www.propertypanorama.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> ...or you could pick up one of the other 1/4 shares of our unit at HLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour Unavailable - 2177 Clute #312b I Road, Virgil, NY 13045 | S1313309
> 
> 
> MLS listing number S1313309. We're sorry, the InstaView Virtual Tour you are trying to view has been made inactive for the listing at 2177 Clute #312b I Road, Virgil, NY 13045 | S1313309
> 
> 
> 
> www.propertypanorama.com


You know, those are really a good deal. 
I kick myself in the ass, repeatedly, for not buying one of the original condos. In the early 90's a bunch of them went up for auction, sold for 15 to 20K. They didn't need much work either, maybe 15k in cash and a do it yourself job.


----------



## Emily

DHA said:


> Hey did anyone see this today? He bought it for $750,000 and wants $1.5M. Me thinks Mr. Harris might settle for less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New owner puts Toggenburg Mountain ski resort up for sale months after closing it
> 
> 
> Peter Harris is seeking offers as longtime Togg fans call for its reopening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.syracuse.com



I know that many of the locals were upset to see Toggenburg close after 68 years. While Jim Hickey willingly sold the place to the Meiers and Stemmermans, I have to wonder if he has any regrets now that the place has been shuddered. It has to be hard.


----------



## Tjf1967

Emily said:


> I know that many of the locals were upset to see Toggenburg close after 68 years. While Jim Hickey willingly sold the place to the Meiers and Stemmermans, I have to wonder if he has any regrets now that the place has been shuddered. It has to be hard.


I'm curious, how much did he sell it for?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> I'm curious, how much did he sell it for?


Me too 
There were strings attached to the sale. Hickey is a master at food and beverage. GP retained him for 3 years, or so that's what I recall. He definitely improved the F&B departments at Greek.


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> I'm curious, how much did he sell it for?


County records should state what was filed.


----------



## Emily

The sale price was never disclosed, but as Campgottagopee said, part of the deal included Jim Hickey continuing to run the Foggy Goggle at Toggenburg and consult at Greek Peak in their food and beverage department. 

We also heard (and noticed) that after the Meiers sold Toggenburg to Harris, some of the snowmaking equipment and vehicles were transferred to Greek Peak.

It is a pure guess, but my speculation is that both the Meiers and Harris are taking a shared loss on the closure of Toggenburg just to divest themselves of the business and competition.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> It is a pure guess, but my speculation is that both the Meiers and Harris are taking a shared loss on the closure of Toggenburg just to divest themselves of the business and competition.


Agree
Hard to blame them


----------



## tirolski

Emily said:


> The sale price was never disclosed, but as Campgottagopee said, part of the deal included Jim Hickey continuing to run the Foggy Goggle at Toggenburg and consult at Greek Peak in their food and beverage department.
> 
> We also heard (and noticed) that after the Meiers sold Toggenburg to Harris, some of the snowmaking equipment and vehicles were transferred to Greek Peak.


Don’t know what was in the Hickey-Meiers deal but the “property” info sale date and price is listed in the county tax info.


----------



## Emily

tirolski said:


> Don’t know what was in the Hickey-Meiers deal but the “property” info sale date and price is listed in the county tax info



How much did Meier and Stemmerman pay for it?


----------



## tirolski

Look it up or don’t look it up or don’t look up.


----------



## Camberstick

Heading up to Greek for our indy pass day 2 tomorrow. Looking to xc ski on Sunday. Any suggestions? State forest trails?


----------



## Joneski73

4-6” of fresh snow and still coming and no crowds! Good day to be here👍


----------



## Campgottagopee

Camberstick said:


> Heading up to Greek for our indy pass day 2 tomorrow. Looking to xc ski on Sunday. Any suggestions? State forest trails?


Greek has groomed trails on the hotel side, not sure if they'll get to grooming them or not by this weekend. Hit Kennedy State Forest. Basically it's the top of Greek Peak. Lots of skinny skiers up there.


----------



## Camberstick

Thanks camp, not looking for groomers by the hotel, state forest it is!


----------



## gorgonzola

Camberstick said:


> Thanks camp, not looking for groomers by the hotel, state forest it is!


park off of valentine road, also the groomers in back of the lodge are actually pretty fun


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> park off of valentine road, also the groomers in back of the lodge are actually pretty fun


Watch your "step" up there. We rode that yesterday and it's fluff on top of boilerplate. Snow has settled some, so it should be better today and tomorrow.


----------



## wonderpony

Lovely morning on chair 5 today! Blue skies and great snow! (We will ignore the ice at the bottom. ) I am looking forward to hear how the rest of the mountain was today, so I can plan my attack for tomorrow.


----------



## Cornhead

Greek was good today. Nice of winter to make a return appearance. Couple inches of lake snow atop the groomers this morning skied very sweetly. The quad got busy early so we didn't make too many runs on the front side before heading to chair 4. Got second tracks on Alcemene, twas good. As was Fields next. Broke through the groomed once on the steep part, probably scraped pretty good later, don't know. Got a run on Odyssey before the race kids got started, superb. Illiad good too. Quick run on K way over to chair 4. Arcadian Gate closed early, took upper Mars over to chair 5. Everything on Mars was good, lots of snow skier's right on the ungroomed until the last drop. That looked a tad thin, people skiing it, not me.

We decided to ski back to chair 4 to get a run on Arcadian Gate. Lots of semi fresh snow both sides of the groomed. Went back to 4 to hit Trojan and finished up on Pollux. Zeus and Herc were left ungroomed, didn't ski either, but looked pretty good. Not sure if they left Olympian be, or not. Took it easy today, skied 9 inches at McCauley yesterday. Surprised I felt as good as I did this morning.





Mars
Lower skier's right


Zeus



Top of Arcadian Gate



Guy at Trax with the tag still on his goggles. Gaper, or "borrowing" a pair of goggles for the day. I was dieing to ask him, but didn't.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> Watch your "step" up there. We rode that yesterday and it's fluff on top of boilerplate. Snow has settled some, so it should be better today and tomorrow.


You'll have zero issues.
Snow compacted 
All good ✌🏿


----------



## trackbiker

I plan on being there tomorrow to use my second Indy Pass day. Blue Obermeyer parka and black Dynastar Legends if anyone wants to take a few runs.


----------



## Cornhead

Greek still good, get it while it lasts. Amazing the snow loss on Arcadian Gate with sub freezing temps. The spring sun has arrived.


Olympian, believe it or not, looks like a green, maybe a blue.


----------



## wonderpony

I am also amazed at how quickly the snow is melting. 

Smiley face under the top of 5.


----------



## Cornhead

Who made that? That incompetent liftie at the top of 5? He better get on the ball and start paying attention to his job.😉

I've been saluting him as I disembark. He returns my American salutes, but not my Nazi ones.🤔 But seriously, he is a model employee, very conscientious.


----------



## Scrundy

Yes he is… he noticed I had a empty beer can last week and ran out and grabbed it from me as I got off lift


----------



## wonderpony

He is the best. I have a crush on him.


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> He is the best. I have a crush on him.


Keep an eye out for a heart in the snow!


----------



## trackbiker

Everything was pretty good today. Upper Arcadian Gate was getting thin. The lower half was good but probably won't last too long without some more snow. Crowds weren't bad at all. Was riding the 1 double around noon because the line was short to nonexistent. At one point it got a little long so I went to the 1A quad where there was only about a three chair wait.


----------



## Camberstick

Campgottagopee said:


> Watch your "step" up there. We rode that yesterday and it's fluff on top of boilerplate. Snow has settled some, so it should be better today and tomorrow.


Great time up on the backside today. Nice state xc trail. More skiers than sleds.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Camberstick said:


> Great time up on the backside today. Nice state xc trail. More skiers than sleds.


That's great. You hit it at the perfect time as far as sleds. The only ones out there would be us and some coyote hunters. Other than that nobody can get there as the fields are all clapped out.


----------



## wonderpony

Absolutely beautiful morning! Bluebird sky and lovely conditions. GP picked up 3-4 inches of snow yesterday afternoon and night apparently. I wish I had taken tomorrow off as well.


----------



## wonderpony

Another nice day. Hopefully we don't get too much rain.

Several flocks of geese flew overhead when I was walking to the parking lot. 🤪


----------



## Emily

Another lovely day at Greek Peak. The surfaces held up for the duration of the day and coverage is still solid. With chair 2 not operating, there were some lines here and there, but nothing too bad. We've been looking at the hourly forecast, and it appears as though tomorrow may turn out to be an OK day. Our fingers are crossed.


----------



## ScottySkis

I glad Greek is not my regular hill
Yes occasionally lift falls and accidents happen but this happens more at this hill in recent years in my opinion
Yesterday few people from this forum where lucky when it happens again almost take them out
"
From Greek Facebook about chair 2 is that one that had the accident into you yesterday:
""*NOTE TO GUESTS REGARDING LIFT #2: Lift #2 has a mechanical issue requiring parts that are not available for several months. The safety of our Guests is our top priority, so we have made the decision to close Lift #2 for the remainder of the season. The terrain accessible from Lift #2 can still be reached from Lift #4 and the Marathon trail and Visions Lift and Epicurus Way. We apologize for any inconvenience."


----------



## wonderpony

ScottySkis said:


> I glad Greek is not my regular hill
> Yes occasionally lift falls and accidents happen but this happens more at this hill in recent years in my opinion
> Yesterday few people from this forum where lucky when it happens again almost take them out
> "
> From Greek Facebook about chair 2 is that one that had the accident into you yesterday:
> ""*NOTE TO GUESTS REGARDING LIFT #2: Lift #2 has a mechanical issue requiring parts that are not available for several months. The safety of our Guests is our top priority, so we have made the decision to close Lift #2 for the remainder of the season. The terrain accessible from Lift #2 can still be reached from Lift #4 and the Marathon trail and Visions Lift and Epicurus Way. We apologize for any inconvenience."


What happened? It wasn't running when I left at 11:30. I just assumed they didn't have enough staff to run it.


----------



## ScottySkis

wonderpony said:


> What happened? It wasn't running when I left at 11:30. I just assumed they didn't have enough staff to run it.


Regular and and Bob they can tell u I don't ski anymore


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> Regular and and Bob they can tell u I don't ski anymore


Say it ain’t so @ScottySkis.
Rest up and harvest some corn.
It ain’t over till it’s over.


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> He is the best. I have a crush on him.


His name is Tim, he's a retired high school teacher, I chatted him up today, we have a date Friday night, you snooze, you lose WP.😉

But seriously, WOW, what a difference a day makes. Greek was in prime mid winter form Saturday, full on Spring conditions today. We parked at 5 and got on the lift around 11:30. Mars was already molasses slow by then. Headed over to the front side, immediately hit Olympian, excellent, trail of the day, hit it 5 times.



Illiad was pretty good too, many people were skiing it. Decided to start heading back towards 5. Took the connector on top over to Pollux. It's become one of my favorites, never anyone on it, skiers, or park rats. Consequently the snow is very well preserved. Hit Zeus, and Herc. Zeus was good, Herc too, but quite a few bare spots on the headwall. Made a couple more runs on Pollux, and called it a day at 3.

I can guarantee a big storm in March. My boss is off for 3 weeks for a hernia operation. There's only two of us in the department. If I take off to ski while he's out, I'll probably catch shit. But if it snows a couple feet, I probably won't be able to resist. At least my job would be secure until my boss returns. Headed to CO in April. Hopefully I'll get lucky with snow. I'll be with my son regardless, so it'll be good whatever happens. Time flies, he's older now than I was when he was born.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> His name is Tim, he's a retired high school teacher, I chatted him up today, we have a date Friday night, you snooze, you lose WP.😉
> 
> 
> I can guarantee a big storm in March. My boss is off for 3 weeks for a hernia operation. There's only two of us in the department.


You stole my man! 🤪 Meanie butt! How did you distract him from his job? Just random curiosity. 

But, if you sacrifice yourself for a big storm, I will forgive you.


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> He is the best. I have a crush on him.


His name is Tim, he's a retired high school teacher, I chatted him up today, we have a date Friday night, you snooze, you lose WP.😉

But seriously, WOW what a difference a day makes. Greek was in prime mid winter form Saturday, full on Spring conditions today. We parked at 5 and got on the lift around 11:30. Mars was already molasses slow by then. Headed over to the front side, immediately hit Olympian, excellent, trail of the day, hit it 5 times.View attachment 13629
Illiad was pretty good too, many people were skiing it. Decided to start heading back towards 5. Took the connector on top over to Pollux. It's become one of my favorites, never anyone on it, skiers, or park rats. Consequently the snow is very well preserved. Hit Zeus, and Herc. Zeus was good, Herc too, but quite a few bare spots on the headwall. Made a couple more runs on Pollux, and called it a day at 3.

I can guarantee a big storm in March. My boss is off for 3 weeks for a hernia operation. There's only two of us in the department. If I take off to ski while he's out, I'll probably catch shit. But if it snows a couple feet, I probably won't be able to resist. At least my job would be secure until my boss returns. Headed to CO in April. Hopefully I'll get lucky with snow. I'll be with my son regardless, so it'll be good whatever happens. Time flies, he's older now than I was when he was born.


wonderpony said:


> You stole my man! 🤪 Meanie butt! How did you distract him from his job? Just random curiosity.
> 
> But, if you sacrifice yourself for a big storm, I will forgive you.


Ha, it was hard to carry on a conversation with him, he wouldn't let that stop him from being uber attentive to his duties, even ran around behind the ramp to grab someone's glove they had dropped. Guy is a pro.


----------



## Cornhead

Saturday I told him he had an admirer on NYSB, it must've flustered him he let me go down Mars when he shouldn't have at 4. I got about 200 yards down when ski patrol met me coming up on a snowmobile. He tried to get me to hike back up, then he recognized me and said go ahead, but go fast, I said I always do.


----------



## wonderpony

Cornhead said:


> Saturday I told him he had an admirer on NYSB, it must've flustered him he let me go down Mars when he shouldn't have at 4. I got about 200 yards down when ski patrol met me coming up on a snowmobile. He tried to get me to hike back up, then he recognized me and said go ahead, but go fast, I said I always do.


You owe me.


----------



## Cornhead

wonderpony said:


> You owe me.


Owe you? Trying to hook you up. Just call me Chuck Woolery, Love connection.

I don't really have a date with him, he turned me down. I just imagined him conscientiously tending to my every need. Oh well, I wish you better luck. I hope he isn't reading this BS.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek is closed today


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Greek is closed today


So’s Lab & Song.

Gore’s open. There’s more worker bees than customers.
No refunds for folks who had purchased a lift ticket for today and didn’t come.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> Greek is closed today


I told patrol I was leaving before a tree fell on me. Pretty big pine branch in the middle of upper Mars on the way to my car right after I said that. It was howling.

They closed Arcadian Gate at 3, getting thin.


----------



## Big D

ScottySkis said:


> I glad Greek is not my regular hill
> Yes occasionally lift falls and accidents happen but this happens more at this hill in recent years in my opinion
> Yesterday few people from this forum where lucky when it happens again almost take them out
> "
> From Greek Facebook about chair 2 is that one that had the accident into you yesterday:
> ""*NOTE TO GUESTS REGARDING LIFT #2: Lift #2 has a mechanical issue requiring parts that are not available for several months. The safety of our Guests is our top priority, so we have made the decision to close Lift #2 for the remainder of the season. The terrain accessible from Lift #2 can still be reached from Lift #4 and the Marathon trail and Visions Lift and Epicurus Way. We apologize for any inconvenience."


Lift Evac at Montage (Scranton PA) on Sat. Night 3/5/2022


----------



## tirolski

Doya drop yer skis on rocks/mud or just go down with em on?


----------



## Brownski

Is that the same lift they had to evacuate a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Cornhead

tirolski said:


> Doya drop yer skis on rocks/mud or just go down with em on?


I think you just leave them on, IIRC. I think they had us drop our poles.


----------



## wonderpony

Winter weather advisory for tomorrow, possible 2-5. Wunderground also says 5 on Saturday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Winter weather advisory for tomorrow, possible 2-5. Wunderground also says 5 on Saturday. Fingers crossed!


Hope it happens
We deserve it


----------



## Campgottagopee

3/13
Stockli demo day


----------



## Harvey

wonderpony said:


> Wunderground also says 5 on Saturday.


This seems low to me.


----------



## wonderpony

Harvey said:


> This seems low to me.


Up to 7 now.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> 3/13
> Stockli demo day


What you talking about Willis?
Who be putting on demo?
More info please
Would love to try a pair of SL’s and WRT


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> What you talking about Willis?
> Who be putting on demo?
> More info please
> Would love to try a pair of SL’s and WRT


Berger's
Let er rip


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> This seems low to me.


Shit man
We may get more than 6 today
This thing today is overachieving bigtime


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Shit man
> We may get more than 6 today
> This thing today is overachieving bigtime


Six inches on my driveway. Less on the grass. I hope that GP got some love!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Six inches on my driveway. Less on the grass. I hope that GP got some love!


Same here WP 
Should be an excellent weekend for sliding on snow.


----------



## tirolski

Greek Peak spring skiing


Yesterday’s late season snow was welcome news to Greek Peak which is preparing for Spring skiing.




www.binghamtonhomepage.com


----------



## Emily

Today was heaven! Few crowds and great skiing. Of course, new snow puts a smile on most skiers' faces.

Season pass details are out for next year and they go on sale on the 17th. It looks like the same pass types as last year.





__





Season Ski Passes - Greek Peak Mountain Resort


Purchasing season passes? Get all the details and perks for your ski passes and take advantage of your full Greek Peak experience.



www.greekpeak.net


----------



## Cornhead

Was good, about 6", a little on the heavy side, but skied great. Calling for 1-4" lake effect tonight, should be another fine winter day in March tomorrow.


----------



## wonderpony

Nice day at chair 5! I got going later than I wanted to and figured I would ski there. I have tomorrow off so I can ski the main mountain. 😁

Someone with a tow truck could have made some ca$h in the chair 5 parking lot. I didn't think about the mud under the snow, which was stupid since I had just been dealing with it at home. A second clue to me should have been the guy shoveling his car out.

I almost got stuck while trying to park, but was able to rock the Fit out and get to a good place to park. A van tried to park where I was and got stuck. Another small white car and second van also got stuck.


----------



## Cornhead

What a great weekend at Greek. Picked up at least 4" of fluffy lake snow overnight. Everything skied beautifully this morning. It was cold, quite a difference from last Sunday.



Alcmene



Skier's right Fields, about a foot from both events.



Arethusa rejuvenated


----------



## tirolski

Attaboy 👍


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Nice day at chair 5! I got going later than I wanted to and figured I would ski there. I have tomorrow off so I can ski the main mountain. 😁
> 
> Someone with a tow truck could have made some ca$h in the chair 5 parking lot. I didn't think about the mud under the snow, which was stupid since I had just been dealing with it at home. A second clue to me should have been the guy shoveling his car out.
> 
> I almost got stuck while trying to park, but was able to rock the Fit out and get to a good place to park. A van tried to park where I was and got stuck. Another small white car and second van also got stuck.


Ended up needing a jump cause left the lights on while playing tunes in the lot at Song after skiing..
No harm, no foul.
Gonna try to ski tomorrow too.
Should be fun.


----------



## Cornhead

tirolski said:


> Ended up needing a jump cause left the lights on while playing tunes in the lot at Song after skiing..
> No harm, no foul.
> Gonna try to ski tomorrow too.
> Should be fun.


Before your car turned the lights off by itself, I needed a jump on a powder day, too amped up to notice I left them on.


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> Before your car turned the lights off by itself, I needed a jump on a powder day, too amped up to notice I left them on.


Battery was fine after skiing.

Car can turn the lights off by itself, but ya gotta be smarter than the car.
Had the doors open to hear apres tunes.
Shoulda checked the lights switch.

Ya can always just blame it on daylight saving time.


----------



## Joneski73

Awesome conditions today. Get out here if you can before it’s gone!


----------



## Harvey

Joneski73 said:


> View attachment 13908View attachment 13909



Like!


----------



## wonderpony

Joneski73 said:


> View attachment 13908View attachment 13909
> 
> 
> Awesome conditions today. Get out here if you can before it’s gone!


Ayep! I am so glad that I took today off!


----------



## Joneski73

An awesome day went south quick. Slipped in the deck at trax on my way back out to skiiing after lunch and dislocated my patella. Got an ambulance ride to the Corrland hospital ER. Just woke up and its all put back together👍. Shout out to an awesome job to the guys on ski patrol! Guess my season is officially over.



Before picture….. obviously.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Joneski73 said:


> An awesome day went south quick. Slipped in the deck at trax on my way back out to skiiing after lunch and dislocated my patella. Got an ambulance ride to the Corrland hospital ER. Just woke up and its all put back together👍. Shout out to an awesome job to the guys on ski patrol! Guess my season is officially over.
> View attachment 13912
> Before picture….. obviously.


OMG! Dude, that sucks
Speedy recovery


----------



## Joneski73

Campgottagopee said:


> OMG! Dude, that sucks
> Speedy recovery


Thanks Camp!


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> OMG! Dude, that sucks
> Speedy recovery


Seconded


----------



## Joneski73

Brownski said:


> Seconded


Thanks Brownski!


----------



## Ripitz

Thirded. Damn Shift boots with “grip walk”. I hope you find some comfort soon!


----------



## Joneski73

Ripitz said:


> Thirded. Damn Shift boots with “grip walk”. I hope you find some comfort soon!


Thanks man! All put back together and feeling much better!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Joneski73 said:


> Thanks man! All put back together and feeling much better!


Didja at least get a few pain killers out of it? 😏


----------



## Joneski73

Campgottagopee said:


> Didja at least get a few pain killers out of it? 😏


They totally knocked me out to put the kneecap back in place. Once I woke up the pain was almost completely gone. Now it’s just sore.


----------



## Emily

I am so sorry, Joneski73. Not a good way to end the season. Let's hope for a speedy recovery. Other than the dislocation (which is bad enough), was there any other damage to ligaments or muscles? I see you'll be shopping for some new ski pants, as well. Unfortunately, the pants won't heal.


----------



## Joneski73

Emily said:


> I am so sorry, Joneski73. Not a good way to end the season. Let's hope for a speedy recovery. Other than the dislocation (which is bad enough), was there any other damage to ligaments or muscles? I see you'll be shopping for some new ski pants, as well. Unfortunately, the pants won't heal.


Not sure if there is any damage. I’ll call for an appointment with an orthopedic dr tomorrow. Most likely will need an MRI to find out. Right now it’s just sore, stiff, and swollen.


----------



## wonderpony

Joneski73 said:


> Thanks man! All put back together and feeling much better!


I love how you posted a photo! Horse people do that, too. 🤪

How long is your recovery time?


----------



## Joneski73

wonderpony said:


> I love how you posted a photo! Horse people do that, too. 🤪
> 
> How long is your recovery time?


Not sure, depends on if anything is damaged. We’ll see what the MRI says.


----------



## tirolski

Dang.
Joneski, heal well.
Do yer therapy and next season will be here in 8 months.
Ya got time to get ready for it.
Gotta keep moving.


----------



## Cornhead

Sorry to hear of your injury, that sucks. That deck is almost as hazardous as the parking lot. The powder coated metal decking is pretty slick in ski boots when dry. I walked up the stairs that start at the Taverna door on Sunday, no snow had been cleared from the deck at 11 o'clock.

I wish you well in your recovery. I hope there are no lasting effects, but I doubt it from my experience with knee injuries. Tell them you want a lifetime pass or they'll be seeing this weasel. Good luck.


----------



## Joneski73

tirolski said:


> Dang.
> Joneski, heal well.
> Do yer therapy and next season will be here in 8 months.
> Ya got time to get ready for it.
> Gotta keep moving.


Hopefully sooner than 8 months. I need that knee working to do my job. I climb a lot of ladders.


----------



## Joneski73

Cornhead said:


> Sorry to hear of your injury, that sucks. That deck is almost as hazardous as the parking lot. The powder coated metal decking is pretty slick in ski boots when dry. I walked up the stairs that start at the Taverna door on Sunday, no snow had been cleared from the deck at 11 o'clock.
> 
> I wish you well in your recovery. I hope there are no lasting effects, but I doubt it from my experience with knee injuries. Tell them you want a lifetime pass or they'll be seeing this weasel. Good luck.
> View attachment 13932


Thanks cornhead. I should have known better going down the slush covered ramp and took the narrow path that was cleared down the steps. Hind sight is always 20/20.


----------



## gorgonzola

ouch, heal up soon joneski. we were leaving our hill Sunday and commenting that navigating the path from the slopes to the parking lot was the most dangerous part of the day...


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> ouch, heal up soon joneski. we were leaving our hill Sunday and commenting that navigating the path from the slopes to the parking lot was the most dangerous part of the day...


I’ve been skiing to the car as much as I can. 
A bit longer hike at first but makes up for it later when ya get tired.


----------



## vinski

Trojan and Castor were awesome this morning. Pollux had gotten sticky quickly.

Wishing Joneski a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Harvey

Ok what about you hosers... got any bumps?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Ok what about you hosers... got any bumps?


Joneski's pic from Monday looked good
Should be bumps on Fields and Illiad
With the temps and sun we have they'll go quickly


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Ok what about you hosers... got any bumps?


Yup, it’s pothole season.

Yer best bet'd be Gore is my guess.


----------



## Scrundy

Only patch I could find up on the hill. How ugly is is it at Greek?


----------



## wonderpony

Scrundy said:


> Only patch I could find up on the hill. How ugly is is it at Greek?
> 
> 
> View attachment 14140


I love that you made a smiley face in the snow! I can't speak to the conditions, though.


----------



## Cornhead

Ran up after work on today. Nice that we're allowed to wear shorts at work now, only had to change my socks. Conditions were quite good, fast and soft, no bumps, everything pretty flat. Had to do a little dirt skiing here and there. It's going fast.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Today is GP's 100th day for the season.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek is closed tomorrow thru Friday.
Pond skimming contest in on Saturday the 26th
Gut feeling is the 27th will be the last day?


----------



## wonderpony

I heard second hand that there is snow, but nobody is skiing. That's the reason for closing between now and Saturday. And, yes, Sunday may be the last day.


----------



## Cornhead

Got a couple hours in yesterday, 2:30-4:30. Very few people, nice undisturbed snow on the edge of most trails. Nice, smooth cream cheese.









Tons of snow on Zeus, thought about poaching it, but it looked like it might not have softened much, 40° at 4 o'clock.


----------



## Emily

It looks like they still have a bit of snow. This weekend will likely be our last for the season. 

We are actually thinking about taking a break from Greek Peak next year and going with the Epic Pass for $186 over Greek Peak's pass price. We are still on the fence. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## Brownski

What’s driving that? Are you near some of the PA mountains they bought?


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> I heard second hand that there is snow, but nobody is skiing. That's the reason for closing between now and Saturday. And, yes, Sunday may be the last day.


I'd say this is the theme at this time every year. There's snow, they can move it around, but when people lose the snow in their backyard they lose interest in skiing. Simply put, they don't make money.


----------



## tirolski

Camp, ya know anybody to move on this?





Classifieds


SAM magazine is the professional trade publication for the mountain resort market. It is a bi-monthly, all-paid circulation publication. It is wholly independent, working closely with all trade associations.




www.saminfo.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Camp, ya know anybody to move on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classifieds
> 
> 
> SAM magazine is the professional trade publication for the mountain resort market. It is a bi-monthly, all-paid circulation publication. It is wholly independent, working closely with all trade associations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saminfo.com


Yep, but he's not around anymore. RJ would've been perfect for the job. He knows everything about running a ski area😏


----------



## tirolski

I'd wager you could doit if ya wanted to & I’ve yet to meet ya.
Wouldn’t be a big commute.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> I'd wager you could doit if ya wanted to & I’ve yet to meet ya.


Thanks
I certainly could, in fact, that's what my education is in. I wanted to run Smuggs, that was the goal in moving up there, but life shifts and injuries happen. 
Right now I'm not ready for the cut in pay.....lol


----------



## tirolski

C’mon man, there’s more to life than dinero.
Yer getting a bionic knee, ya could be a contender.
If ya ❤️ what ya do, you’ll never work a day in yer life.


----------



## Emily

Brownski said:


> What’s driving that? Are you near some of the PA mountains they bought?



No, but we are within reasonable driving distance. Plus, we can then do some long weekends in VT and a trip out west. We haven't been out west in a while, so that's on our radar for next year. We are just thinking about a change of pace for next year.


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> C’mon man, there’s more to life than dinero.



Everyone's all 'there is more to life than money' until it's their money.

Camp you could take the job and then move into tiros living room.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> Camp you could take the job and then move into tirol's living room.


And park his sled(s) on Tirol's porch.😁


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Everyone's all 'there is more to life than money' until it's their money.
> 
> Camp you could take the job and then move into tiros living room.


It’d be a much longer commute & route 41 hill in the winter can be a bitch but he could take my Subie and just pick me up on the way back from Song or Lab to save $ on gas. 
I’d even buy some early passes to Greek too if he got a commission.
We have room and all the cider🍺 he wants too.
I ain’t the maid though.


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> And park his sled(s) on Tirol's porch.😁


There’s a lot of nice snowmobile trails around here too. Just need snow.
He can drive the sled into the top of the garage, no problemo, as there’s a ramp
Not the porches. Rules are rools.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

tirolski said:


> He can drive the sled into the top of the garage, no problemo, as there’s a ramp


Can you post a pic of the garage ramp?


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Everyone's all 'there is more to life than money' until it's their money.


Harv, ya said, once upon a time, for folks "to live within their means," or something like that.


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Can you post a pic of the garage ramp?


Garage is dug into the hill & there’s a sliding wood barn-like door to enter.
Ramp goes up a foot or 2.
Have yet to do spring clean-up sweeping.
Ya can swing a club up top too.



I’ve yet to put a stairwell to the base from the top.
Maybe someday.
We made the cider in a barrel in the warmest corner in the base.
It doesn’t freeze there as it’s below grade quite a bit.


----------



## Emily

Just out of curiosity, is the Director of Mountain Operations a new position, or is somebody being replaced/leaving?


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> Harv, ya said, once upon a time, for folks "to live within their means," or something like that.


I stand by this 💯


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the Director of Mountain Operations a new position, or is somebody being replaced/leaving?


I heard it's a new position. They're replacing all lifts with highspeed bubble 8 packs 🤷

If only RJ was still around. He would know for sure.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> I heard it's a new position.


I’m glad to hear that nobody left or is losing their position.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I heard it's a new position....
> 
> If only RJ was still around. He would know for sure.


Maybe ya could be a high level paid part-time consultant and still keep doing yer real job.
Make ‘em an offer they can’t refuse.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Emily said:


> I’m glad to hear that nobody left or is losing their position.


I have no idea 
I made it up, well, except the highspeed 8 pack new lifts part.


----------



## Emily

Campgottagopee said:


> I have no idea
> I made it up, well, except the highspeed 8 pack new lifts part.



OMG! Funny!


----------



## Emily

Conditions today were remarkably good considering the crazy weather. We skied from around 9 to noon. It was dead for the first hour or so, but then people started showing up. They groomed and conditions were spring skiing. Bases were holding up with the most challenging section being at the transition from the Fields to the Stoic. It was rather sloppy there. Odyssey, Iliad, Fields, Wendys, Stoic, Alpha, and the magic carpets were open.

We watched them set up for the pond skimming, but did not stay for the event, as we were all soaked from the rain, snow, and sleet. Goretex could only do so much.

We are heading back tomorrow for our likely last day of the season.


----------



## wonderpony

Definitely a damp morning. I was glad that I picked up feed on my way to GP. I took my snow pants off in the parking lot and drove home in my long johns.


----------



## Harvey

You skiing tomorrow Pony?

Does GP have tee shirts for sale?


----------



## wonderpony

I think so. But, it will be cold and dry enough that I should be able to keep my pants on.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Does GP have tee shirts for sale?


Yes, everything in the shop is 60% off


----------



## Harvey

Mrs. Said I could go to Greek if I brought her a T-shirt

Ok pony ill look for a girl with pants on


----------



## Harvey

Skiing with Camo John, @stevebusch and @wonderpony









Who's here?


----------



## wonderpony

WHERE was this weather in December? It snowed all morning and was still snowing when I left. I heard a rumor that GP will be open tomorrow. I hope that they are right.


----------



## wonderpony

wonderpony said:


> WHERE was this weather in December? It snowed all morning and was still snowing when I left. I heard a rumor that GP will be open tomorrow. I hope that they are right.


I should have added that Harvey is still loose on the hill and seemed to be having a great time!


----------



## Brownski

wonderpony said:


> I should have added that Harvey is still loose on the hill and seemed to be having a great time!


We assumed as much


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> We assumed as much


Look for him on GP's most wanted list.


----------



## Harvey

No mercy this lift spins til 5


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Harvey




----------



## Campgottagopee

Good hangin with ya Harv


----------



## wonderpony

And, they will be open tomorrow.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> And, they will be open tomorrow.


That's the difference between GP and the other areas in CNY. GP has always been about skiing, everything else is second.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> And, they will be open tomorrow.


Better wear yer long johns, could be chilly, but that’s not a bad thing @ this point in time.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Better wear yer long johns, could be chilly, but that’s not a bad thing @ this point in time.


Long Johns are the new leggings, doncha know.

ETA: I have actually wondered if anyone would know that my black duofold ljs are not just plain old leggings. They are super warm and comfortable.


----------



## Harvey

One of the best moments of my season was watching the Pony snag some pow.


----------



## greymoose

Spring Weather 2022


Snow showers and flurries And windy Right Snow for the first day of trout season is always a blast :mad:




nyskiblog.com





Cortland, where Greek Peak is...nice. Missed the pow day y'day but I'm not going to miss it today!


----------



## Campgottagopee

greymoose said:


> Cortland, where Greek Peak


Virgil, where Greek Peak is


----------



## Harvey

photo by new forum member @stevebusch


----------



## wonderpony

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14371
> One of the best moments of my season was watching the Pony snag some pow.


That was WAY too much fun!  Thanks for letting me tag along!


----------



## Harvey

wonderpony said:


> That was WAY too much fun!  Thanks for letting me tag along!


 
Pony the smile on your face was priceless. I was serious... one of my best moments this season. 

I know @stevebusch agrees.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Looking good, Harv. It's amazing what can be done with Photoshop!


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Skiing with Camo John, ...


Told the folks I skied Song with yesterday "the dude who manages the NYSkiblogforum thingy🍺 was skiing Greek today with Camo John".
They both shared stories... small world.


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> Looking good, Harv.



I was think about you on the drive home last night my bro.

James texted me last week "where you skiing?" I told him I was taking the weekend off. He said "wait what? It's snowing in NY!"

So I admit it, you were right I was wrong!

PS I don't know photoshop. I wish I did, it would be very helpful. I tried to learn it, for about 20 mins.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> It's snowing in NY!"


And it still is
Friggin crazy!
We were at the cabin until 5, multiple crews kept showing up, it's hard to get out of there some days. 🍻


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> And it still is
> Friggin crazy!
> We were at the cabin until 5, multiple crews kept showing up, it's hard to get out of there some days. 🍻


I skied until 5... couldn't believe the lifts went until then.

Thought about coming back up, but it was a long drive home...

Thanks for all the hospitality Camp and the team.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Thanks for all the hospitality Camp and the team.


Always good to see you, bro.
Our pleasure.


----------



## greymoose

☀️🌬🥶❄️ Had em all yesterday + ⛷⛷⛷⛷⛷. Seemed like the weather changed every 5-10 minutes lol. Fun day! layer up and get it before it’s gone


----------



## wonderpony

Open tomorrow. "This could be it." according to the snow phone. Closed Thursday and Friday, possibly opening on Saturday.

Stupid, pesky day job interfering with my fun.


----------



## Harvey

I saw Steve's pictures. I don't know if they were from today or yesterday, but they looked just as good as Sunday.


----------



## wonderpony

I need to retire. It seemed that this winter, we would have good conditions during the week and the it would warm up on the weekends.

This morning, I had 4 inches of LE in my world and was thinking about a bushwhacking xc in my woods after work. It's pretty much gone. That's too bad, because I do enjoy it.

However, my helmet and downhill poles are still in my car. They stay in until GP closes.


----------



## gorgonzola

Looks like they’re gonna try to make it through the weekend


----------



## ScottySkis

wonderpony said:


> I need to retire. It seemed that this winter, we would have good conditions during the week and the it would warm up on the weekends.
> 
> This morning, I had 4 inches of LE in my world and was thinking about a bushwhacking xc in my woods after work. It's pretty much gone. That's too bad, because I do enjoy it.
> 
> However, my helmet and downhill poles are still in my car. They stay in until GP closes.


From their Facebook:
"ANNOUNCEMENT: Greek Peak Mountain Resort will be open for skiing/boarding tomorrow from 9:30am-5pm. We will be closed Thursday & Friday, and possibly reopening Saturday & Sunday, but that is TBD at this point in time.


----------



## wonderpony

I bet that they make it to the weekend. The only glitch is Thursday. Other than that, it looks like it should be cold enough to maintain the snow. I hope.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> I bet that they make it to the weekend. The only glitch is Thursday. Other than that, it looks like it should be cold enough to maintain the snow. I hope.


Concur
Sat and Sun look good for a closing weekend


----------



## Harvey

Do you guys consider Virgil as "southern tier" or is it too far north?

What's the northernmost part of the st?


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Do you guys consider Virgil as "southern tier" or is it too far north?


Virgil is moist definitely UpState.
Virgil is nice.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Do you guys consider Virgil as "southern tier" or is it too far north?
> 
> What's the northernmost part of the st?


It’s Central New York. I think Southern Tier is further west


----------



## Superskisteve

Y


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Do you guys consider Virgil as "southern tier" or is it too far north?
> 
> What's the northernmost part of the st?


Virgil is CNY, or Finger Lakes Region.
Rt 17 corridor is ST, imo


----------



## tirolski

Some of the Town of Virgil’s snow goes to either the St. Lawrence or Susquehanna.
Ya gotta go further west and south to see snow go the Mississippi in The UpState, so there’s that.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Virgil is CNY, or Finger Lakes Region.
> Rt 17 corridor is ST, imo


I'll have to edit my GP piece I think.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I'll have to edit my GP piece I think.


Harv, yer very nice TR skiing fresh pow @ Greek on Sunday the 27th








Greek Peak: Ontario Powder Day


All we really wanted was to float above the scratch and keep moving forward.




nyskiblog.com




makes Greek's closing date of 3-27 un-tentative too in the closing dates thingy 🍺

Looks like Greek may spin lifts this weekend too.


----------



## Harvey

Southern Tier - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Brownski

I feel like Wikipedia is extending it too far to the east. If you chop off the two most northeasterly counties on thier map, I think you’ve got it. Where is the first Souther Tier Expressway sign on Route 17?


----------



## saratogahalfday

The Southern Tier is from Binghamton west. I'm from Oneonta and we're definitely CNY. We did play in the STAC though.


----------



## gorgonzola

take it to the upstates thread


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tomorrow will be Greek's last day of the season


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Southern Tier - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Concur


----------



## Harvey

I'm gonna replace Southern tier in that piece with Allegheny plateau because that is really what I was talking about


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I'm gonna replace Southern tier in that piece with Allegheny plateau because that is really what I was talking about


GP is on Virgil Mountain. Virgil Mountain is also the home of the highest point in the county. It's not far from the top of chair 4.


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Tomorrow will be Greek's last day of the season


Sad, but it is probably time. The snow last weekend was a gift.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Sad, but it is probably time. The snow last weekend was a gift.


Definitely time 
Snow starting to stick here now. Powder day tomorrow 😏


----------



## wonderpony

Harvey said:


> I'm gonna replace Southern tier in that piece with Allegheny plateau because that is really what I was talking about


While you are tidying up the post, can you please remove "noted" and just leave local equestrian? I am not famous. Thanks!


----------



## Harvey

wonderpony said:


> While you are tidying up the post, can you please remove "noted" and just leave local equestrian? I am not famous. Thanks!


Pony you're the most famous equestrian in the entire forum!

But your suggestion is duly noted!

🏇


----------



## wonderpony

Harvey said:


> Pony you're the most famous equestrian in the entire forum!
> 
> But your suggestion is duly noted!
> 
> 🏇


Thanks!

I did love the reborn skier! Totally me. I am very happy just skiing. I know that I am not fast and don't ski the steepest runs. But, like I told you, when I pull into the parking lot, I just get the best feeling. Complete and total happiness.

GP will be open tomorrow, so off I go. I do like going on opening day and when they close.


----------



## Harvey

So according to Wiki CORTLAND COUNTY is a peripheral  southern tier county...




Marathon is just 2 miles from a "core" county line!


----------



## Brownski

Wikipedia also list Cortland county as being in CNY… what to think?









						Central New York - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> Wikipedia also list Cortland county as being in CNY… what to think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central New York - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Tompkins county and Cortland county are CNY. Enough said.


----------



## Brownski

wonderpony said:


> Tompkins county and Cortland county are CNY. Enough said.


the right of self description argues strongly in favor the CNY designation- haven’t heard anybody say “we want to be in the southern tier”


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> the right of self description argues strongly in favor the CNY designation- haven’t heard anybody say “we want to be in the southern tier”


The southern tier is an hour south of us. That's why it's southern.


----------



## Harvey

I always mentioned the southern tier in revered tones. I love driving it.

I knew CNY was correct, but I was looking for something different. Alleghany Plateau includes almost every part of NY south of the thruway with any elevation. Hudson Highlands excepted, Catskills included.


----------



## Campgottagopee

LE machine rarely reaches the ST.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Alleghany Plateau includes almost every part of NY south of the thruway with any elevation. Hudson Highlands excepted, Catskills included.


Ya go up the limeledge (dolomite) to get the first elevation south of most of the thruway.








Onondaga Limestone - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




The UpState has dolomites.


----------



## wonderpony

Scored first tracks on the bunny slope at 9:30.  It's hard to believe that the season is over, that chair 4 wasn't spinning, that the snow had a brownish tinge.

But, as the guy I was chatting with in the parking lot said, I am grateful that I could be there.


----------



## Emily

We made it out today, and were pleased with the conditions. While there were some people skiing/boarding, it was pretty much a ghost town. Coverage was decent given the recent weather. We didn't realize that today was closing day, so were a little disappointed that we can't get tomorrow in. We incorrectly assumed that this was the last weekend, so figured that Sunday would be the last day. A gentleman told us that Song was scheduled to be open tomorrow with $29 lift tickets, so may venture to Song for our last day of the season.


----------



## tirolski

Emily said:


> We made it out today, and were pleased with the conditions. While there were some people skiing/boarding, it was pretty much a ghost town. Coverage was decent given the recent weather. We didn't realize that today was closing day, so were a little disappointed that we can't get tomorrow in. We incorrectly assumed that this was the last weekend, so figured that Sunday would be the last day. A gentleman told us that Song was scheduled to be open tomorrow with $29 lift tickets, so may venture to Song for our last day of the season.


Song skied well today.
If they spin diamond cutter they should have enough snow there to make next weekend.
Snow should be good tomorrow..
Forecast temps are 30-40F tomorrow and cloudy.
The more people skied it the looser it got.
Get it while ya can.


----------



## wonderpony

Tonight, I made a quesadilla and only ate half. As I was putting the second half in a container, I was thinking about how great it would be for breakfast on the road to GP. Nope. 

Sigh.


----------



## Emily

tirolski said:


> Song skied well today.
> If they spin diamond cutter they should have enough snow there to make next weekend.
> Snow should be good tomorrow..
> Forecast temps are 30-40F tomorrow and cloudy.
> The more people skied it the looser it got.
> Get it while ya can.


Excellent! Thank you for the update. You helped us decide to hit Song tomorrow.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak wraps up ski season with a bluebird day


CORTLAND, NY (WETM) – Sunny and 45 degrees…This past Saturday turned into a bluebird day for Greek Peak Mountain’s final day of the season. About one hundred skiers and snowboarde…




www.mytwintiers.com


----------



## tirolski

Somebody wrote about skiing for Harper's and Greek’s init.

_... Remy is fourteen. When he was six, we lived for a year in Ithaca, New York. Every weekend I took him to train with the Greek Peak race program. His first day, it poured rain. The kids had to take breaks to wring out their jackets and pants. Greek Peak is low, at 2,100 feet. The lift operators smoked cigarettes and donned hard hats.There were recreational skiers in hunting apparel, no goggles...









Skiing and Nothingness, by Rachel Kushner


My first skis, at age two, were Olin brand, a fluorescent coral pink. They had no edges. Their sidewalls were pure white, like cut cake. They glowed, a special and unearthly light source in the snow. I was pulled along an almost flat hill, holding the end of my mother’s ski pole. At three, not […]




harpers.org




_


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Somebody wrote about skiing for Harper's and Greek’s init.
> 
> _... Remy is fourteen. When he was six, we lived for a year in Ithaca, New York. Every weekend I took him to train with the Greek Peak race program. His first day, it poured rain. The kids had to take breaks to wring out their jackets and pants. Greek Peak is low, at 2,100 feet. The lift operators smoked cigarettes and donned hard hats.There were recreational skiers in hunting apparel, no goggles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing and Nothingness, by Rachel Kushner
> 
> 
> My first skis, at age two, were Olin brand, a fluorescent coral pink. They had no edges. Their sidewalls were pure white, like cut cake. They glowed, a special and unearthly light source in the snow. I was pulled along an almost flat hill, holding the end of my mother’s ski pole. At three, not […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harpers.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Well, this person seems to not like hunting gear. They must not understand it's actually made better that skiing gear. And skiing with no goggles? Who is this person? I ski in hunting gear and always wear goggles. Must be he's the skiing fashion police.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Well, this person seems to not like hunting gear. They must not understand it's actually made better that skiing gear. And skiing with no goggles? Who is this person? I ski in hunting gear and always wear goggles. Must be he's the skiing fashion police.


With the first name “Rachel”, sounds like she’s a she, not that there’s anything wrong with that.
She’s a dang writer of books and other stuff. Might give her literary license to embellish.
She may have seen Camo John too, just saying.
Goggles can be tough if it’s foggy/rainy/low light.
Maybe the lifies made snow too.
Twas a while ago, allegedly.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Campgottagopee said:


> Who is this person?


A very annoying article with the writer doing lots of humble bragging and looking down her nose at people.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> A very annoying article with the writer doing lots of humble bragging and looking down her nose at people.


I thought the same
You said it much better than what I was thinking -- lol


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I thought the same
> You said it much better than what I was thinking -- lol


There’s better writing about skiing on Harv’s skiblogforummagazine thingy 🍺.
This place can also be educational, funnier & with pics. Ya can even get weather reports too.

I was just amazed to see skiing Greek get mentioned in Harper's
It’s the second oldest continuously published literary magazine in the USA, so there’s that.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

tirolski said:


> I was just amazed to see skiing Greek get mentioned in Harper's


Yeah but it was just to goof on people at Greek from her privileged perch. Glad that you posted the link; however, it made me bristle.


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> Yeah but it was just to goof on people at Greek from her privileged perch. Glad that you posted the link; however, it made me bristle.


Show’s ya care.
The dog’s hairs bristles justly too sometimes.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

To be fair to the writer, it's a challenge to write about people who aren't part of your socioeconomic group without being condescending or to observe them like zoo animals. Sorry if I'm making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## tirolski

jamesdeluxe said:


> To be fair to the writer, it's a challenge to write about people who aren't part of your socioeconomic group without being condescending or to observe them like zoo animals. Sorry if I'm making a mountain out of a molehill.


Story sounded like she lived a ski bum's daughter early life. 
Kinda like a coal miner’s daughter with snow. 
Might explain her perspective as a “grownup” writer.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

tirolski said:


> Story sounded like she lived a ski bum's daughter early life.


That was a nice detail about stuffing towels under the motel door in SLC to keep out the cold drafts while sleeping on the floor. I remember doing that at the Magic View Motel in December 2002 when it was -18 overnight.


----------



## tirolski

Yup. And the part about sitting thru a condo selling spiel to get the “free" steak dinner to split.


----------



## tirolski

Greek’s getting snowmaking upgrades &“_a brand-new family-style ski trail_".








Greek Peak Investing in Major Upgrades for 2022-23 Ski Season


WENY News is the ABC, CBS & CW affiliate serving the Twin Tiers region of New York and Pennsylvania.




www.weny.com




I’ve enjoyed food served "family-style” but what's a "family-style” ski trail?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Greek’s getting snowmaking upgrades &“_a brand-new family-style ski trail_".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek Peak Investing in Major Upgrades for 2022-23 Ski Season
> 
> 
> WENY News is the ABC, CBS & CW affiliate serving the Twin Tiers region of New York and Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve enjoyed food served "family-style” but what's a "family-style” ski trail?


Great news
New trail will be interesting to watch


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Great news
> New trail will be interesting to watch


Take the sled and report back...


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Take the sled and report back...


She's put away
I'll take the ranger


----------



## Emily

Three trails will get new snowmaking lines – Hercules, Zephyr and Lower Pollux. A brand-new family-style ski trail will go in between Chairs 4 and 5 for next ski season.

The trail, nearly 2,000 feet long with 300 feet of vertical, will feature high berm turns with rollers and beginner glades on the side. That will bring Greek Peak’s ski trail total to fifty-six.









Greek Peak Announces New Trail and Upgraded Snowmaking - X101 Always Classic


Local News here on WXHC.com is brought to you by: Summer at the ski resort is usually time to prepare for winter. Greek Peak says it will spend $700,000 to[Read More...]




wxhc.com


----------



## wonderpony

Emily said:


> Three trails will get new snowmaking lines – Hercules, Zephyr and Lower Pollux. A brand-new family-style ski trail will go in between Chairs 4 and 5 for next ski season.
> 
> The trail, nearly 2,000 feet long with 300 feet of vertical, will feature high berm turns with rollers and beginner glades on the side. That will bring Greek Peak’s ski trail total to fifty-six.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek Peak Announces New Trail and Upgraded Snowmaking - X101 Always Classic
> 
> 
> Local News here on WXHC.com is brought to you by: Summer at the ski resort is usually time to prepare for winter. Greek Peak says it will spend $700,000 to[Read More...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wxhc.com


I am having a hard time picturing where the new trail will go. How will people access it, or does chair 5 have only 300 feet of vertical?


----------



## tirolski

It’s still snowing.
Not sticking to the trees much now though.


----------



## Emily

wonderpony said:


> I am having a hard time picturing where the new trail will go. How will people access it, or does chair 5 have only 300 feet of vertical?



I too am wondering where exactly it will be cut. My guess is that it will be accessed via Upper Mars after Electra (the powerline) and then somehow wrap back into Poseidon or cross Poseidon. I hope it is getting snowmaking.

It might also begin at the top of chair five and run below Poseidon, although I am not sure how steep that area is.


----------



## Brownski

I got my hands on the surveyors‘ report. This is from page 37. Looks like it’s gonna be rad.


----------



## Emily

Brownski said:


> I got my hands on the surveyors‘ report. This is from page 37. Looks like it’s gonna be rad.
> 
> View attachment 14723


Nice sleuth work!

So it will begin at the top of chair 5, which means that you will have to ski all of upper Mars to access it.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I got my hands on the surveyors‘ report. This is from page 37. Looks like it’s gonna be rad.


Can ya draw it on here too @Brownski?



or ya get can’t get there from here?

Seems like it’ll help with connectivity.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I got my hands on the surveyors‘ report. This is from page 37. Looks like it’s gonna be rad.
> 
> View attachment 14723


Looks like a Ditchbanger trail to me


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Looks like a Ditchbanger trail to me


"Family-style ski trail" translates to "Ditchbanger trail” in The UpState. FTW.
Attaboy 👍
Ya should suggest the name to the Ops folks.
The kids will like the name, me too.


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> Can ya draw it on here too @Brownski?
> View attachment 14727
> or ya get can’t get there from here?
> 
> Seems like it’ll help with connectivity.



It’s behind the insert mostly


----------



## wonderpony

Chair 3 update



> Chair 3 currently serves the Alpha slope of the mountain and will be upgraded to a triple-chair to better serve the growing number of new skiers coming to the resort, Greek Peak said.
> 
> “If there was anything positive that came from the pandemic, it’s the number of new skiers who came outside and took to the slopes to learn how to ski at Greek Peak,” Kryger said. “The replacement of Chair 3 enables us to serve more new and beginner-level skiers on Alpha and speaks volumes to our commitment to making Greek Peak a lifelong, family destination.”
> 
> The chair 3 upgrade project will top $600,000 and should be ready to go for next ski season.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like Greek’s asking for feedback on possible new trail map.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524102244769185794If they could colorize upper right it’d vote for that.
The ones with inserts are kludgy.


----------



## Brownski

Is the new trail on there? How close did my scribble come?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> If they could colorize upper right it’d vote for that.


They had this on Insta
I voted for #2, or upper right.
I like it cause it's simple


----------



## Campgottagopee

CNY is lucky to have this biz man around as he does a lot for communities in the area. HUGE Cuse fan as well. He donated 5K to GP Adaptive Ski Program from his longshot bet. Thank you Adam!









Weitsman donating winning Kentucky Derby long shot winning bet to charity


A wager on a whim has lead to a big windfall for some local charities.




www.binghamtonhomepage.com





“There was silence because nobody bet on that horse. It was just a fluke. If it wasn’t our table number I wouldn’t have bet on that horse. People were messaging me on social media and saying ‘Oh that was the most brilliant pick, you must know so much about horses.’ I really don’t have a clue. It was just meant to be. Some higher power wanted me to win so that I could give the stuff away,” he said.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> They had this on Insta
> I voted for #2, or upper right.
> I like it cause it's simple


Yup.
Simple maps are better.
Some folks like some color though.


----------



## Joneski73

Electra is going to be open for skiing next year! Way to go GP!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Joneski73 said:


> Electra is going to be open for skiing next year! Way to go GP!!


I didn't know it closed.....lol 
JK 
Yes, that's awesome


----------



## Emily

Joneski73 said:


> Electra is going to be open for skiing next year! Way to go GP!!



Is this the new beginner trail between chairs 4 and 5 they announced? It was an intermediate trail when it used to be a marked trail.


----------



## Joneski73

Emily said:


> Is this the new beginner trail between chairs 4 and 5 they announced? It was an intermediate trail when it used to be a marked trail.


No, this is the terrain below the power lines that run alongside of chair 4.


----------



## Emily

Joneski73 said:


> No, this is the terrain below the power lines that run alongside of chair 4.



So do we think they are going to still cut another trail between 4 & 5, as Electra will require some work to bring it back to life?


----------



## Campgottagopee

We need RJ to answer your questions. That guy knows it all.


----------



## gorgonzola

Im thinking they are just calling the new trail Electra?


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> Im thinking they are just calling the new trail Electra?


Will ya need tinfoil hat to ski under those lines or will a helmet suffice?


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> Im thinking they are just calling the new trail Electra?


I don't believe so. Electra is coming back from the dead, at least that's how I understand it.


----------



## MarzNC

This list is pretty unusual. Includes Greek, Lab, and Montage. Along with Epic/Ikon resorts like Park City and Okemo.









25 Best Ski Trip Destinations for Those on a Budget


Looking to plan your own ski trip this season? We rounded up some of the most affordable ski resort destinations across the U.S.




www.farandwide.com


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> I don't believe so. Electra is coming back from the dead, at least that's how I understand it.


Apparently, Electra has never been completely dead.


----------



## tirolski

MarzNC said:


> This list is pretty unusual. Includes Greek, Lab, and Montage. Along with Epic/Ikon resorts like Park City and Okemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Best Ski Trip Destinations for Those on a Budget
> 
> 
> Looking to plan your own ski trip this season? We rounded up some of the most affordable ski resort destinations across the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farandwide.com


Yup.
Lab tied for 9th.
@Brownski may have hit The Nest as they serve UC on tap.
The train tracks go right by the The Nest.








						The Nest Tavern | United States | Https://thenesttavern.com/
					

Located in Apulia Station just 3 miles East of Tully on Route 80. An extensive menu,16 draft beers, and mixed drinks. TheNestTavern bar/Tavern




					www.thenesttavern.com


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Yup.
> Lab tied for 9th.
> @Brownski may have hit The Nest as they serve UC on tap.
> The train tracks go right by the The Nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nest Tavern | United States | Https://thenesttavern.com/
> 
> 
> Located in Apulia Station just 3 miles East of Tully on Route 80. An extensive menu,16 draft beers, and mixed drinks. TheNestTavern bar/Tavern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenesttavern.com


I have driven by there!


----------



## Harvey

Everyone had a custom background for this zoom.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> View attachment 15257
> 
> Everyone had a custom background for this zoom.


Awesome


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak Unveils New Amenities At Resort - X101 Always Classic


Local News is brought to you by: More amenities have been revealed by Greek Peak Mountain Resort. The completion of two capital projects with a combined investment of over $3[Read More...]




www.wxhc.com


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

Ditch Banger weekend is almost here
Time to go racin'!!!!
Super stoked to be working the event again this year. Always a good time.


----------



## tirolski

Here ya go camp, Camp.








Meet Greek Peak's New Director of Marketing Jon Spaulding - X101 Always Classic


In this week’s edition of Meet Cortland County, X101’s John Eves was able to meet with the new Director of Marketing at Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Jon Spaulding. A Cortland[Read More...]




www.wxhc.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Here ya go camp, Camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Greek Peak's New Director of Marketing Jon Spaulding - X101 Always Classic
> 
> 
> In this week’s edition of Meet Cortland County, X101’s John Eves was able to meet with the new Director of Marketing at Greek Peak Mountain Resort, Jon Spaulding. A Cortland[Read More...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wxhc.com


Great interview. 
No BS either, the place is looking good and coming together. There's definitely action up there all the time. The Ditch Banger all weekend, plus they had 2 wedding's at Lookout yesterday. I'm super impressed they can find the people to pull that off. 
Fun weekend fer sure.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

The little kids are the best 
They always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> The little kids are the best
> They always bring a smile to my face.


BRRRRRRAAAAAPPPPPP


----------



## Campgottagopee

It's really too bad RJ isn't around. He'd be SO happy that the towers on 4&5 have been painted a real nice dark blue. They look fantastic!


----------



## Campgottagopee

This gives you a better feel for the size of this event.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Always wondered why they didn't come out with this sooner. Great idea imo.


----------



## skimatt23

We're going to make our great glade skiing even better! Cool things in the works. Sign up and help shape the future of glade skiing at GP. Food, drink, and a glade crew t shirt provided by GP.

Sign up link: 









Greek Peak Glade Clean Up


Thanks for volunteering to make our great tree skiing even better! Please fill out this form. More info will be sent to participants 1-2 weeks before the event. Questions can be sent to Matt at skipatrol@greekpeakmtnresort.com




docs.google.com


----------



## Brownski

Great idea. How about a ticket voucher like Plattekill? A meal and a Tshirt isn’t all that much for a days work.


----------



## Harvey

skimatt23 said:


> We're going to make our great glade skiing even better! Cool things in the works. Sign up and help shape the future of glade skiing at GP. Food, drink, and a glade crew t shirt provided by GP.
> 
> Sign up link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek Peak Glade Clean Up
> 
> 
> Thanks for volunteering to make our great tree skiing even better! Please fill out this form. More info will be sent to participants 1-2 weeks before the event. Questions can be sent to Matt at skipatrol@greekpeakmtnresort.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15717



@skimatt23, welcome.

This is a great idea. 

Brownski is right, give a lift ticket and a meal and make it a yearly event and we can build it. Plattekill's first day had 8 volunteers and now it's regularly over 50.

That date is likely to be the same day we do it at Plattekill, and there is definitely crossover so that is something we need to consider.

Let's talk about how NYSkiBlog can help push this out.









The Plattekill Tree Skiing Work Day 2022


The 12th annual: It's on! Click through to join us November 5th, 2022.




nyskiblog.com





ETA: Who here would potentially attend Plattekill and GP days?


----------



## wonderpony

Just a heads up. You will need to pick up a new RFID season pass. I had thought that they would get magically reprogrammed, but nope. It was the only thing I left Hops and Swaps with, despite looking at jackets, pants, socks and skis. I don't need any of those, but it was fun to look.


----------



## Joneski73

I dropped off some of the kids and my old equipment yesterday. Came home with a piece of chair 3!


----------



## Harvey

Looks like the wood is in!


----------



## Joneski73

Harvey said:


> Looks like the wood is in!


That was split and stacked about 2 1/2 years ago. I’m currently pulling from the other end of the pile (about 50 ft away). About 80% ash thanks to a little green bug.


----------



## Harvey

Joneski73 said:


> About 80% ash thanks to a little green bug.


Can't get tree work here. We've got some widowmakers in the back yard, the last guy I called actually had a message that recommended I call back in 2 1/2 years.



Joneski73 said:


> I dropped off some of the kids and my old equipment yesterday. Came home with a piece of chair 3!



They will let you trade your kids for a piece of Chair 3? That's pretty cool!


----------



## Joneski73

Harvey said:


> Can't get tree work here. We've got some widowmakers in the back yard, the last guy I called actually had a message that recommended I call back in 2 1/2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> They will let you trade your kids for a piece of Chair 3? That's pretty cool!


I guess depending on how you read that it’s pretty funny. Good thing my wife isn’t in the forum. 🤣


----------



## Brownski

Apostrophes matter


----------



## DHA

Well that was.... kind of fun.... and exhausting.

Spent this morning on the glade clearing crew, along with the ski patrol and 30 or so other volunteers. We spent several hours clearing brush, debris, trees, pricker bushes and trash out of Atlas, Labyrinth, Medusa (the new trail) and Alsop's. The hill crew had already done a lot of work with a remote controlled mower and chain saws. There was more chain sawing today too. Several widow maker limbs and trees were cleared. The owner and his sons were working alongside the rest of us. We got a free lunch and T-shirts.

The glades will be nicer than they have been in several years.


----------



## DHA

Joneski73 said:


> I dropped off some of the kids and my old equipment yesterday. Came home with a piece of chair 3!View attachment 16013


They are still selling them. I noticed them sitting next to the admin building today.


----------



## Harvey

DHA said:


> They are still selling them. I noticed them sitting next to the admin building today.


What does a kid go for these days?


----------



## DHA

Harvey said:


> What does a kid go for these days?


My guess, about half a million bucks, including college.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> Apostrophes matter


You may have seen the meme about how commas matter too. It's the difference between "helping my uncle, Jack, off a horse" and "helping my uncle Jack off a horse."


----------



## tirolski

Here’s some Greek news.





Greek Peak Mountain Resort ski enthusiasts name newest trail; Snow-making infrastructure and lift upgrades on track for the 2022-2023 ski season | SANY - SKI AREAS OF NEW YORK, INC


Greek Peak Mountain Resort ski enthusiasts name newest trail; Snow-making infrastructure and lift upgrades on track for the 2022-2023 ski season CORTLAND, New York (October 31, 2022) – Greek Peak Mountain resort is progressing in its efforts with over $1.3 million in snow-making infrastructure...




www.iskiny.com


----------



## Scrundy

Curious if the new trails will have lights on them. Anyone in the know? It would be nice to hang on chairs 2 and 4 all night.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I don't believe that's in the cards


----------



## Campgottagopee

The new snowmaking they're putting in is impressive! 
It gunna snow this year up there.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> The new snowmaking they're putting in is impressive!
> It gunna snow this year up there.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 16156


I think the larger pipes are often for air. Is this comparing air-for-air (or water-for-water)? At any rate, this is awesome!


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> I think the larger pipes are often for air. Is this comparing air-for-air (or water-for-water)? At any rate, this is awesome!


It's an apples-to-apples comparison. I don't know if that's the air or water main, but either way it's bigger.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> It's an apples-to-apples comparison.


Super stoke!


----------



## Scrundy

D.B. Cooper said:


> I think the larger pipes are often for air. Is this comparing air-for-air (or water-for-water)? At any rate, this is awesome!


I would think air also, a lot more air is needed then water to make snow would be my guess. If it’s air, the pipes will hold a lot more pressurized air making it easier to make more snow over more territory with more guns running. That is a great thing, sounds like Greek has done some much needed upgrades and will keep them competitive in a large NYS market. I’m pleased


----------



## Campgottagopee

This new pumphouse now has 3 big ass pumps in it vs 1 that was in it be4. 
They are definitely making strides to be the leader in CNY.


----------



## wonderpony

Projected opening day: November 25. White Friday!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Scrundy

Looks like they started blowing last night


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Looks like they started blowing last night


This is true


----------



## wonderpony

Nothing sounds better than calling the snow phone and hearing Wes' cheery voice with the update!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Nothing sounds better than calling the snow phone and hearing Wes' cheery voice with the update!


He does a really good job with that. I wonder what other ski area has the president updating the snow phone every single morning. He's been doing it for as long as I can remember.


----------



## tirolski

Scrundy said:


> Looks like they started blowing last night


It made the Bingmanton evening news and reiterated some of the stuff on here.








Greek Peak


Greek Peak




www.binghamtonhomepage.com




It made Cuse news too.








Greek Peak Mountain Resort projects its opening day


CORTLAND, N.Y. (WSYR-TV) — Greek Peak Mountain Resort announces its first snow-making efforts of the season as it fired up its new snow guns on Monday night, November 14. The effort marked th…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> He does a really good job with that. I wonder what other ski area has the president updating the snow phone every single morning. He's been doing it for as long as I can remember.


In season, Peter talks about the conditions at Song & Lab on the snow phone if ya call. 
I just usually look at the weather radars, the web cams and feedback from skiers.


----------



## tirolski

Scrundy said:


> Looks like they started blowing last night


Mother Nature’s lake effect band came to play ❄️ this morning too.


----------



## wonderpony

Beautiful morning!


----------



## tirolski

OK Boomers.
How come there’s no lift ticket/season pass discounts for old farts at Greek? 🤔


----------



## Brownski

Too many old people nowadays?


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Too many old people nowadays?


Most other places give dang boomers a discount on tickets or passes, (other than Epic and Ikon) just sayin.


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> Most other places give dang boomers a discount on tickets or passes, just sayin.


Maybe they are figuring it out. People who need it least silent yet get the most.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Maybe they are figuring it out. People who need it least silent yet get the most.


Yep
gotta pay to play


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Most other places give dang boomers a discount on tickets or passes, (other than Epic and Ikon) just sayin.


Indy season pass doesn’t have a seniors season pass discount neither.

A lot of em knock off some dinero on a lift ticket though.


----------



## Scrundy

Brownski said:


> Too many old people nowadays?


Could be… been to any local gatherings, music, art, whatever? All you see is us gezzers, sure there’s young people around but the gezzers out number the youth. Was the opposite when I was younger, kid’s just don’t get out which means they spend no money. Us boomer’s are the last great generation 😩


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Could be… been to any local gatherings, music, art, whatever? All you see is us gezzers, sure there’s young people around but the gezzers out number the youth. Was the opposite when I was younger, kid’s just don’t get out which means they spend no money. Us boomer’s are the last great generation 😩


I blame rap music


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I blame rap music


Don’t forget dang video games.


----------



## abe

Trying to join clubs out of college, all the clubs are all geezers
Which can be good company, but I would rather join a group with some guys and gals my age especially being single and all


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> I blame rap music


Rap ain't music , its strictly low rent , atonal , lazy ass noize 🤓 . Now Get offa my damn lawn 😂😂


----------



## Cornhead

Firm and fast this morning, didn't ski bad, but a bit jarring.


----------



## Harvey

I just heard Wes on the snow phone.

CLASSIC!

8 trails for tomorrow.


----------



## Brownski

Inbound


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Inbound


Have fun. 
Stay safe.
Could make for some rapid transits.


----------



## Cornhead

No pics, one word, brutal, all 8 trails😆


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> No pics, one word, brutal, all 8 trails😆


LoL 
It had to be! There was no snow yesterday. Hopefully we get what they're calling for tomorrow. 4 to 6 would be a good start.


----------



## Brownski

Cornhead said:


> No pics, one word, brutal, all 8 trails😆


Can confirm


----------



## DHA

I took advantage of a beautiful day with no lessons to teach and spent a couple of hours on the hill. 

Yes, Greek is open despite the rain. Wes told us at season opening instructor meeting that a bearing failed on one of the new pumps, so while snow making capacity is greater than its ever been, it will be even better once the manufacturer replaces the bearing on the new pump. Otherwise, the new guns and pipes are in and the mid hill pump house is working. They blasted more snow last night, but didn't have a lot of time to groom, so today was pretty rough and icy. A great day to cautiously break in the legs. Basically they had two runs open in addition to the Magic Carpet and Boardwalk slopes. Karyatis Way, Meadow and Platonic made for one green run. Elysian Fields and Stoic were open for a Blue. No Black terrain, although they've been spraying snow on Odyssey. 

The new triple Alpha lift is on schedule for opening before Christmas. The cable is up and spliced but they are still fine tuning the guide wheels on a couple of towers. Installing the chairs and load testing should happen this week. Snow making on Alpha will start once the equipment is out of the way.

Not much else to say, it was a beautiful cool sunny day.


----------



## wonderpony

I think I am glad that I didn't go.


----------



## Cornhead

What a difference a day makes! A couple inches on the ground up top at opening. Snowed the whole time I was there, 9 till 11:30. Skied great. 



Top of Karyatis



Middle



Bottom, or is it Meadows? Can't turn two trails into eight without divying them up.


 
Top of Fields



Fields from Karyatis, or Meadows



No other than long time regular Camo John and his snow beard.


----------



## DHA

I arrived at noon and left at 4 and it snowed all afternoon. A little sleet mixed in around 2, but it was back to all snow by 3:00, and there was 6 inches on the ground at closing at 4. Sunday afternoon was also the busiest it's been this season and one of of the busiest pre-Christmas days that they've had in a long time. There was a line at Visions between 2 and 3, mostly because it kept stopping for all the beginners who'd normally be on Alpha. Karyatis, Meadow and Platonic were crowded with beginners as well as Patrol, Adaptive and Ski Instructor training. 

Staffing shortages are still a BIG PROBLEM everywhere. Ticketing, lifts, instructors, snow makers, grooming, mechanics, you name it. There are also open positions at the hotel, water park, ETC, ETC... If you know anyone who wants to ski for less and get paid, they are hiring. All employees get a season's pass. Full time benefits have expanded. And starting this year first year seasonal hires get a substantial discount on a family pass, and returning staff get full family passes immediately. 





Join Our Team at Greek Peak Mountain Resort in Cortland NY


Looking for a job in the hotel and tourism industry? We have a variety of positions available,, read over the available positions and apply today.



www.greekpeak.net




I've never seen so many openings....


----------



## tirolski

DHA said:


> Staffing shortages are still a BIG PROBLEM everywhere. Ticketing, lifts, instructors, snow makers, grooming, mechanics, you name it. There are also open positions at the hotel, water park, ETC, ETC... If you know anyone who wants to ski for less and get paid, they are hiring. All employees get a season's pass. Full time benefits have expanded. And starting this year first year seasonal hires get a substantial discount on a family pass, and returning staff get full family passes immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Our Team at Greek Peak Mountain Resort in Cortland NY
> 
> 
> Looking for a job in the hotel and tourism industry? We have a variety of positions available,, read over the available positions and apply today.
> 
> 
> 
> www.greekpeak.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen so many openings....


Thought the NY AG was fixing that with the lawsuit settlement.🤔


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> Staffing shortages are still a BIG PROBLEM everywhere


I don't think this will ever change.


----------



## wonderpony

Not bad today. I saw a bunch of people leaving when I got there at 9:45. The quad was down and only chair 1 was running with a huge line. It was back up in about 10 minutes and the crowds thinned out.

The new chair 3 is supposed to run tomorrow. Fancy!


----------



## Scrundy

wonderpony said:


> Not bad today. I saw a bunch of people leaving when I got there at 9:45. The quad was down and only chair 1 was running with a huge line. It was back up in about 10 minutes and the crowds thinned out.
> 
> The new chair 3 is supposed to run tomorrow. Fancy!View attachment 16874


I couldn’t see for shit, thinking time for OTG goggles. Was it just me?


----------



## wonderpony

Nope. Stupid flat light. I have some sunglasses with yellow lenses that really help.

I tried goggles, but I don't like the loss of peripheral vision at the bottom. Maybe that's just me, or maybe it's the goggles I bought.


----------



## tirolski

Here ya go.


----------



## Scrundy

Greeks first high speed lift😜


----------



## Campgottagopee

On Thursday, December 22, 2022, come to Greek Peak and support the Virgil United Methodist Church Food Pantry. Your $10 donation grants you all day access to the lifts! Ski for a great cause at this year's Mountains of Giving event.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> On Thursday, December 22, 2022, come to Greek Peak and support the Virgil United Methodist Church Food Pantry. Your $10 donation grants you all day access to the lifts! Ski for a great cause at this year's Mountains of Giving event.


That’s cool 👍


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> That’s cool 👍


I agree. They've been doing it for years and years. Greek Peak truly does a lot for our local community.


----------



## Joneski73

Good to see GP promoting uphill travel on their Facebook and instagram pages👍


----------



## Campgottagopee

I saw that on insta 🎯


----------



## Harvey

What up? Can't get the GP cams.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Puking snow


----------



## Campgottagopee

Current view out my window


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> On Thursday, December 22, 2022, come to Greek Peak and support the Virgil United Methodist Church Food Pantry. Your $10 donation grants you all day access to the lifts! Ski for a great cause at this year's Mountains of Giving event.


Never seen so many yard sales in such a short amount of time. Best was a one legged skier gracefully bringing yardsalers equipment downhill to them.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cornhead said:


> Never seen so many yard sales in such a short amount of time. Best was a one legged skier gracefully bringing yardsalers equipment downhill to them.


I'll never forget this....
When I was teaching Racer Ron to ski this dude with one leg and an outrigger went ripping by us. Racer looks at me and goes - huh, must be easier on one leg.


----------



## Cornhead

Campgottagopee said:


> I'll never forget this....
> When I was teaching Racer Ron to ski this dude with one leg and an outrigger went ripping by us. Racer looks at me and goes - huh, must be easier on one leg.


I can remember thinking to myself, what's worse than a yard sale right under the lift, answer, said yard sale with all your gear gracefully brought to you by a one legged skier. Maybe a sit skier would be worse, I don't know.


----------



## DHA

Clear and cold were the words for today. Oh, and windy too!!! Snow was pretty decent except for lower Caster.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## DHA

Skied Monday and Tuesday this week. The hill is about as good as it could be after last week's snow, rain, snow and cold. I spent so much time teaching novices I only got a few runs off the top yesterday. Olympian is basically skied off. So it was closed yesterday morning. Odyssey, Iliad, Fields, Karyatis, Epicurian to Castor, Trojan and Marathon to Castor were all pretty nice. The old water line under Zuess broke over the weekend, but was repaired by yesterday and they were making snow on the connecting trails from Chair 5, as well as on Mars. But they weren't open. Still not enough snow yesterday to open 5. Still no Chair 2 this season, but its not for lack of snow.... we don't have enough liftees. On Monday they put ski instructors on the 2 magic carpet lifts and to manage the lift line on Visions. People needed to be told to quad up. Over and Over and Over.... What is it, do people prefer standing in line to going up the hill with strangers?


----------



## wonderpony

I ski single and was watching where to join others. On my first ride up, there were two people right next to me in line. When I got close to the gates for the carpet, they had dropped back, still chatting about what was important to them. I rode up alone. Sigh.

I have met some really interesting people on the lift. Today was a guy whose grandfather shot a grizzly with a bow. The guy was in his mid 60s, for time perspective. Then there was the obstetrician who was panicking because 1 had stopped and he had to perform a c-section in a couple of hours.


----------



## Teledork

I blame Covid. Plus it was kinda hard to ski up to the lift in time, at least without poles. But yeah, conditions were pretty fantastic on Monday!


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> I have met some really interesting people on the lift. Today was a guy whose grandfather shot a grizzly with a bow. The guy was in his mid 60s, for time perspective. Then there was the obstetrician who was panicking because 1 had stopped and he had to perform a c-section in a couple of hours.


Damn, the dude shot a grizzly with an arrow?? Wow! That's on my list of things not to do! 
Too funny about the Doc


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> . On Monday they put ski instructors on the 2 magic carpet lifts and to manage the lift line on Visions. People needed to be told to quad up. Over and Over and Over.... What is it, do people prefer standing in line to going up the hill with strangers?


It's great you guys are jumping in to help. Yeah, you definitely can't fix stupid. I think they need those hard nosed lifties back. You know the ones I mean. When I was a kid growing up skiing, some of those dudes were down right scary. You knew to do what you were told or you we're in deep shit.


----------



## Brownski

wonderpony said:


> I have met some really interesting people on the lift. Today was a guy whose grandfather shot a grizzly with a bow. The guy was in his mid 60s, for time perspective. Then there was the obstetrician who was panicking because 1 had stopped and he had to perform a c-section in a couple of hours.


I agree. At Jiminy Peak, many years ago, I met a dude who did a tour flying F-102s in SEA during Vietnam. That turned out to be kind of boring for him so he went back and flew low level FAC missions in OV-10s. He was skiing with his grandson, enjoying his retirement. I’m glad it was prior to them installing that high speed six pack. I never would have gotten as much detail as I did on the slow old Riblet triple.


----------



## Scrundy

DHA said:


> What is it, do people prefer standing in line to going up the hill with strangers?


I agree, was Skiing Monday got there at 1:00 and lift line was very long. I avoid Visions lift at all costs whenever possible. When I do ride it I go furthest left and wait till I see a double or triple moving threw and ask if I can join them. Never had anyone say no yet. 

When they finally opened chair 1 things got much better. IMO they should open that lift up much sooner as opposed to waiting till things get way backed up. Of course I say that as a consumer not understanding the bodies available to do so. 

Eventually they closed lift 1 down and thing’s started backing up again. To my surprise a employee was making sure each chair was full making things much quicker. Might be all they need at time’s, a little guidance.


----------



## DHA

Scrundy said:


> I agree, was Skiing Monday got there at 1:00 and lift line was very long. I avoid Visions lift at all costs whenever possible. When I do ride it I go furthest left and wait till I see a double or triple moving threw and ask if I can join them. Never had anyone say no yet.
> 
> When they finally opened chair 1 things got much better. IMO they should open that lift up much sooner as opposed to waiting till things get way backed up. Of course I say that as a consumer not understanding the bodies available to do so.
> 
> Eventually they closed lift 1 down and thing’s started backing up again. To my surprise a employee was making sure each chair was full making things much quicker. Might be all they need at time’s, a little guidance.


The decisions about which lifts to operate is now staffing driven. As in do we have enough. Today Lift 5 is supposed to run. It will be interesting to see if we have enough staff to do so.... I may never get over there... teaching from 2 to 7.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DHA said:


> Today Lift 5 is supposed to run. It will be interesting to see if we have enough staff to do so


I'm told it's open
They certainly have made a bunch of snow over there


----------



## wonderpony

There were almost no lift lines when I was there this morning. I left at 11:30.


----------



## DHA

Lift 5 was open, and Mars was quite nice. It was soft on top where the sun was hitting and fast and firm in the shade. All in all a warm, sunny beautiful day. Weather forecast is for 10 days of above freezing temps and some days of showers. I'd guess that tomorrow will be the best skiing for the next 2 weeks.


----------

